# Projeto: os locais mais frios de Portugal (por inversão térmica)



## Cadito (21 Out 2014 às 13:17)

Boa tarde. 

Neste tópico/projeto pretende-se encontrar os locais com temperaturas mínimas mais baixas de Portugal por Distrito/Concelho.

*1ª fase (até meados de Novembro):* instigar quais os locais mais propícios a fortes inversões térmicas;
*2ª fase (desde meados de Novembro até Abril de 2015): *instalar nos locais sinalizados um datalogger, pequenas estações/ termómetros para uma primeira avaliação e subsequente recolha de dados;
*3ª fase (Outono de 2015):* colocação de estações meteorológicas ou dataloggers fiáveis e em condições homologadas para uma recolha de dados mais fidedignos (porventura poder-se-á fazer um crowdfunding para aquisição do material...).

De forma a investigar quais os locais mais propícios a fortes inversões (1ª fase) deixo-vos um tutorial de uma ferramenta da NASA extremamente útil:

*Tutorial Termografias (para avaliação dos locais mais frios):*

1. Aceder ao seguinte link: https://earthdata.nasa.gov/labs/worldview/
2. selecionar o separador "+" (addlayers);
3. em "overlays" selecionar o separador "Land Surface Temperature (Night)" do satélite Aqua / Modis;
4. selecionar, em baixo, a data pretendida entre 2012 e 2014 (por defeito aparecerá a do dia);
5. fazer zoom à área pretendida;
6. no canto superior direito selecionar o símbolo da máquina fotográfica;
7. selecionar a área pretendida;
8. em "format" escolher .KMZ;
9. carregar em download;
10. guardar e abrir o ficheiro (abrirá automaticamente o Google Earth);
11. no Google Earth fazer zoom à área pretendida, e no separador ficheiro clicar em guardar e posteriormente em guardar imagem.

O satélite costuma passar entre as 02h e as 03h UTC.

Mais informação acerca do aspeto das termografias consultar este tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/polos-do-frio.7808/

A ver se, em locais mais propícios, conseguimos registar temperaturas mais baixas do que os famosos -16 ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2014 às 13:48)

Um bocado ambicioso, além que não temos praticamente membros nas áreas de maior inversão. As áreas propicias a inversões basta analisar uma carta topográfica e acredito que muitos sejam de difícil acesso.

Quanto aos -16ºC penso que não voltarão a acontecer por cá, pelo menos neste século .


----------



## Agreste (21 Out 2014 às 14:13)

há aquelas inversões fortes nos dias anticiclónicos que podem chegar a -10ºC mas terão de ser vários dias de absoluta calma, sem vento. Só em dezembro ou janeiro se consegue. É muito difícil.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 14:13)

Boas,

Acho o projecto interessante, não fosse eu um "caça inversões". 
Bem da minha parte os concelhos que melhor conheço em termos climaticos/Inversões são os de Cascais e Mafra.
No próximo Inverno pretendo fazer registos numa aldeia remota junto a tapada de Mafra, segundo aquilo que me foi dito trata-se de um dois sítios mais frios do concelho.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 14:18)

Agreste, tambem tenho muito curiosidade em saber os registos de temperatura naqueles vales bem estreitos que rodeiam a várzea de Aljezur.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2014 às 16:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> As áreas propicias a inversões basta analisar uma carta topográfica e acredito que muitos sejam de difícil acesso.



Sim, uma carta militar ajuda e muito localizar zonas de inversão, mas não é algo assim tão simples, existem n exemplos de vales encaixados que não têm grandes inversões graças a ocupação urbana nos topos e ao longo das vertentes.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 18:58)

Ribeira de Aljezur - Moinho do Bispo
Ribeira de Aljezur - Moinho da Rocha
Ribeira de Aljezur - Pacil (Marmelete)
Ribeira do Ceixe - Foz do Carvalhoso (Monchique)

EM501

Mas tem de ser naqueles dias de dezembro/janeiro em que arrefece rapidamente entre o por do sol e as 10 da noite.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Out 2014 às 19:11)

O local mais frio de Portugal é impossível saber, porque não temos estações meteorológicos em todos os locais.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 19:20)

Agreste disse:


> Ribeira de Aljezur - Moinho do Bispo
> Ribeira de Aljezur - Moinho da Rocha
> Ribeira de Aljezur - Pacil (Marmelete)
> Ribeira do Ceixe - Foz do Carvalhoso (Monchique)
> ...



Obrigado pela informação, Agreste.
Muitas vezes a inversão inicia-se antes do por-do-sol, para isso ocorrer basta o fundo de vale já estar a sombra.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Out 2014 às 20:11)

Boas!

Gostava que os membros mais experientes nesta matéria de inversões térmicas, me dissessem se devo colocar um datalogger nesta zona onde indiquei  no Google Earth. Não sei se este lugar tem alguma "fonte" de arrefecimento ou se é um lugar como outro qualquer , sei sim que este ano em Janeiro , passei por lá e verifiquei que a temperatura desceu 2ºC! (Termómetro do carro).

Coordenadas:  41° 4'44.87"N     8°34'38.58"W







Não deve está muito bem feito , mas fiz este esquema para explicar o fluxo de ar:


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2014 às 20:31)

Miguel96 disse:


> O local mais frio de Portugal é impossível saber, porque não temos estações meteorológicos em todos os locais.



Era preciso colocar uma estação em cada m2 do país.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2014 às 20:45)

Há uns tempos havia uma estação mesmo no vale de Bucelas a depositar dados, lembro-me de comentar com alguns membros aqui do fórum que até parecia ser bug, mas aquilo lá arrefece mesmo muito.


----------



## Agreste (22 Out 2014 às 22:20)

O Pacil é o mais acessível dos lugares e é mesmo um barranco. A Foz do Carvalhoso fica nas brenhas da serra... ambos são acessíveis por estrada. Os outros lugares só por estradões. A condição de em serem umas 3 da tarde e já está tudo à sombra verifica-se. 

João Paulo... faz um teste primeiro, usa o termometro do carro mais vezes. Quase toda a gente sabe no forum que Aljezur tem inversões malucas porque o IPMA tem lá uma estação com dados. A estação da agricultura do algarve não apanha nada desse género. Mas é esse o efeito que se quer apanhar, vales mais fechados para onde o ar frio possa fluir. 

Frio a sério, sei pelo fórum... só na zona de Bragança.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 22:20)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há uns tempos havia uma estação mesmo no vale de Bucelas a depositar dados, lembro-me de comentar com alguns membros aqui do fórum que até parecia ser bug, mas aquilo lá arrefece mesmo muito.



Aí no teu concelho tens sitios bem interessantes, Bucelas é certamente um deles.
Agora instalaram uma estação em Fanhões, possivelmente ainda está em  testes,os dados parecem me errados.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2014 às 22:49)

Agreste, através da carta dissipam-se muitos porquês.
São dezenas, para não  dizer centenas de valeiros a depositar ar frio na várzea de Aljezur, estamos perante uma inversão um pouco diferente do habitual, os registos de -7ºC demonstram isso mesmo.
A estação encontra-se numa zona de confluência de linhas de água,isso é relevante.
Acredito que a zona sul da várzea poderá ser menos fria que o local onde está instalada a estação, claro que não tenho dados que sustentem esta afirmação, mas olhando para a movimentação do fluxo de ar frio, leva-me a afirmar isso.







Nota: Simbolo verde correponde a EMA de Aljezur.

__________




Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Gostava que os membros mais experientes nesta matéria de inversões térmicas, me dissessem se devo colocar um datalogger nesta zona onde indiquei  no Google Earth. Não sei se este lugar tem alguma "fonte" de arrefecimento ou se é um lugar como outro qualquer , sei sim que este ano em Janeiro , passei por lá e verifiquei que a temperatura desceu 2ºC! (Termómetro do carro).
> 
> Coordenadas:  41° 4'44.87"N     8°34'38.58"W



Segundo vejo é um pequeno vale, é normal que exista essa diferença de temperatura, como Agreste disse, tenta passar mais vezes para confirmares o padrão térmico daquela  pequena depressão. Estive a ver no google earth e fiquei um pouco confuso com o movimento do fluxo de ar frio, com a respectiva carta tira-se as dúvidas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2014 às 21:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aí no teu concelho tens sitios bem interessantes, Bucelas é certamente um deles.
> Agora instalaram uma estação em Fanhões, possivelmente ainda está em  testes,os dados parecem me errados.



Sim, é verdade.

Gostava de comprar mais uns 2 sensores do LIDL para investigar, primeiramente, aqui a minha zona residencial.

Fazer medições noutros pontos do concelho será complicado para mim, Bucelas fica bastante longe e não conheço o sítio.

Quanto à estação de Fanhões, as máximas são notoriamente erradas, as mínimas devem ser credíveis, mas sem conhecer as condições de instalação é irrelevante fazer conclusões.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 21:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Quanto à estação de Fanhões, as máximas são notoriamente erradas, as mínimas devem ser credíveis, mas sem conhecer as condições de instalação é irrelevante fazer conclusões.



Falando nas minimas, que é mais do meu interesse, acho que os valores também não estão correctos.
Na ultima madrugada a estação registou uma  minima de 16ºC, acho demasiado alta( tendo em conta as excelentes condições que o local apresenta para ocorrerem noites frias), embora já  tenha reparado que nunca fica vento nulo, ou seja, a inversão não consegue intensificar-se, o proprio vale tem como orientação Norte-Sul,  portanto, facilmente entra vento de Norte e estraga tudo.
Possivelmente a melhor maneira de saber se as minimas estão correctas é esperar por uma madrugada de vento nulo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2014 às 21:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Possivelmente a melhor maneira de saber se as minimas estão correctas é esperar por uma madrugada de vento nulo.



Sim... Mesmo que me desloque até lá, pelas coordenadas da estação que estão no WU, a estação fica numa propriedade privada resguardada, possivelmente sem vista desde a estrada pública. Mas tentar não custa, tenho passe da RL talvez na próxima sexta-feira vá lá investigar.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 21:25)

Existe outro pormenor importante, a humidade.
Qualquer vale chega aos 90% HR num instante, o valor maximo da ultima madrugada foi de apenas 66%.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2014 às 21:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim... Mesmo que me desloque até lá, pelas coordenadas da estação que estão no WU, a estação fica numa propriedade privada resguardada, possivelmente sem vista desde a estrada pública. Mas tentar não custa, tenho passe da RL talvez na próxima sexta-feira vá lá investigar.



Ok, se conseguires mais informações depois partilha, obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2014 às 13:34)

Este sitio tem bastante potencial,se tudo correr bem, vou fazer alguns registos por lá.
As únicas informações que tenho do local é que a formação de geada é bem agressiva, e no ultimo inverno foram registados -6ºC, num carro.

*Local: Vale do rio cuco(Junqueiros,Mafra)*










Existem também 2  outros locais com muito potencial.

Cheleiros/Carvalhal (Mafra)
Codeçal (Mafra)


----------



## Fil (27 Out 2014 às 01:19)

No dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983 registou-se -17,5ºC neste vale colado a Bragança numa situação de inversão térmica potenciada pela neve no solo:

https://www.google.pt/maps/@41.7809...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sKxZqWQjC5JID4QvR0qcVyA!2e0

Penso tratar-se da temperatura mais baixa registada numa estação meteorológica convencional em Portugal.

Mas na região há zonas com melhores condições, vales de maior altitude e mais encaixados que este. Em Espanha próximo à fronteira portuguesa já foram registadas temperaturas inferiores a -20ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2014 às 09:17)

E os registos mais baixos em Gimonde?


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2014 às 18:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> E os registos mais baixos em Gimonde?


Nesse dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983 Gimonde registou -15,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 20:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas!
> Deixo aqui fotos que tirei dia 16-02-2014 , no Sabugueiro-Seia:
> 
> 
> ...





Boas fotos JoãoPaulo,

Fazes bem em instalar o datalogger mais abaixo, proximo da linha de água principal, segundo vi ainda são uns 30/40m, ou seja, podes ter muito bem uma diferença de 3ºC/4ºC ( zona mais sombria e recebe ar frio da zona onde nasce o Alva)
Encontrei esta foto, por aqulilo que percebi trata-se da zona onde pretendes instalar o datalogger, junto ao rio Alva.






Fonte: http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl..._photo_id=13475738&order=date_desc&user=71024


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2014 às 21:06)

Dan disse:


> Nesse dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983 Gimonde registou -15,6ºC.



Obrigado, já agora sabes o local exacto dessa antiga estação?


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Out 2014 às 23:28)

Sim, é na zona onde coloquei a seta.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pois se reparares naquele local onde se cruza um ribeiro(visível na 2ºfoto coloquei aqui) com o rio alva:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2014 às 09:31)

Estou curioso para ver os dados, depois partilha por aqui fotos da instalação do datalogger.


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 21:37)

O covão da Ametade, na Serra da Estrela é provavelmente o vale encaixado mais alto de Portugal, fica a mais de 1400m de altitude, possivelmente deve ter condições para reter bastante ar frio em situações de estabilidade atmosférica.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 22:19)

MSantos disse:


> O covão da Ametade, na Serra da Estrela é provavelmente o vale encaixado mais alto de Portugal, fica a mais de 1400m de altitude, possivelmente deve ter condições para reter bastante ar frio em situações de estabilidade atmosférica.





Coordenadas do lugar, tens ?

Falando na serra da Estrela, já lá estiveram investigadores a estudar as inversões em alguns vales.

http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/view/1647/1341

http://www.researchgate.net/publica..._climatopes_of_the_Serra_da_Estrela_(Portugal) (Carregar em view)


----------



## Geiras (13 Nov 2014 às 22:27)

A minha região é moderadamente interessante


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 22:30)

Geiras disse:


> A minha região é moderadamente interessante



Geiras, tens que colocar um sensor junto a cascata do Alcube, isso é que era. 
Os vales da arrábida têm muito potencial.


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2014 às 22:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Coordenadas do lugar, tens ?
> 
> Falando na serra da Estrela, já lá estiveram investigadores a estudar as inversões em alguns vales.



Covão D'Ametade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2014 às 22:36)

Estive a pesquisar e parece um local fantástico, grande paisagem, mas também deve fazer muito frio.


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 23:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Coordenadas do lugar, tens ?
> 
> Falando na serra da Estrela, já lá estiveram investigadores a estudar as inversões em alguns vales.
> 
> ...








As encostas do Covão da Ametade devem drenar parte do frio do planalto da Torre e devido a ser uma zona fechada deve "armazenar" bastante desse frio.
Olhando para as imagens do Google Earth, há outros vales encaixados na Serra da Estrela com boas condições para a retenção do frio. pelo menos aparentemente.

Coordenadas: 40º19'45''N  7º35'24''O


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 23:25)

MSantos disse:


> As encostas do Covão da Ametade devem drenar parte do frio do planalto da Torre, e devido a ser uma zona fechada deve "armazenar" bastante desse frio.
> Olhando para as imagens do Google Earth, há outros vales encaixados na Serra da Estrela com boas condições para a retenção do frio. pelo menos aparentemente.
> 
> Coordenadas: 40º19'45''N  7º35'24''O



É um sitio espectacular, claro que o ar frio drena a seu belo prazer, e não deve ser pouco, dado que as vertentes são autênticos muros, inclinação brutal, aliás agora percebo o porquê de se chamar Covão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Nov 2014 às 23:29)

Uma estação na Torre já temos, só falta saber as temperaturas lá em baixo


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2014 às 23:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> É um sitio espectacular, claro que o ar frio drena a seu belo prazer, e não deve ser pouco, dado que as vertentes são autênticos muros, inclinação brutal, aliás agora percebo o porquê de se chamar Covão.



Jonas tens que lá por uns dos teus 300 sensores do Lidl a passar lá umas férias! 

Em situações favoráveis -10ºC/-15ºC não devem ser difíceis de alcançar mas isto já sou eu a supor!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 23:35)

Isto é sitio para ter a inversão a começar às 14h nos dias mais pequenos do ano, o factor nº horas de sol terá uma relação bastante forte com a intensidade do arrefecimento nocturno que ocorre neste local.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Nov 2014 às 23:40)

MSantos disse:


> Jonas tens que lá por uns dos teus 300 sensores do Lidl a passar lá umas férias!
> 
> Em situações favoráveis -10ºC/-15ºC não devem ser difíceis de alcançar mas isto já sou eu a supor!



Agora estiveste bem. 
Acredita, se morasse lá perto, já tinha corrido aqueles vales todos.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2014 às 16:51)

Estive a ver uns videos do dito sitio,  Covão da Ametade, este aqui mostra  bem o relevo da zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2014 às 17:51)

No Parque Natural da Serra de Aires e Candeeiros existem muitos locais com potencial assinalável,este, é certamente um deles:
*
Polje de Minde
*





Fonte: Flickr






O ar frio não tem escapatória possível, ao contrário do que se sucede em todos os vales, este pormenor pode muito bem fazer a diferença na intensidade da inversão térmica e respectiva temperatura minima.
Seria interessante saber se alguém aqui do fórum alguma vez fez registos de temperatura, nem que fosse passar de carro pelo local ao inicio da manhã( apos uma madrugada de céu limpo e vento nulo).
No Algarve também existe um polje com potencial em termos de inversão térmica, Polje Nave do Barão.

Edit: Boas @nelson972 , tens alguns dados?


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 01:06)

Entretanto o outro local,o polje de* Nave do Barão






Nota: *Obviamente, estes 2 locais que indiquei estão longe, muito longe, de ser os sitios mais frios de Portugal, contudo, julgo que este tópico pode muito bem ser usado, como  uma especie de inventário de locais com inversões térmicas intensas ou com potencial para tal.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2014 às 02:36)

Peço a moderação para fundir este tópico com o dos "*Pólos de frio*" visto tratarem-se de tópicos semelhantes e sobre a mesma temática, para não haver dispersão da informação. 

E já agora penso que devia estar na "*Meteorologia Geral*" e não no "*Seguimento Meteorológico*"!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 09:58)

Não me parece que sejam assim tão semelhantes, aliás se calhar o Cadito pode explicar isso, dado que foi ele que iniciou ambos os tópicos.
Quanto a questão de onde devia estar o tópico,até acho que devia estar na secção Climatologia(local), pois na verdade trata-se disso.


----------



## Cadito (16 Nov 2014 às 17:07)

MSantos disse:


> Peço a moderação para fundir este tópico com o dos "*Pólos de frio*" visto tratarem-se de tópicos semelhantes e sobre a mesma temática, para não haver dispersão da informação.
> 
> E já agora penso que devia estar na "*Meteorologia Geral*" e não no "*Seguimento Meteorológico*"!



No que concerne à semelhança dos tópicos estou em desacordo com o MSantos. Relativamente a essa matéria está tudo explicado no Post 1 de ambos os tópicos... O que pode ter acontecido é que exista uma ou outra mensagem no tópico "Polos de frio" que deveria ser transferida para o tópico "Projeto: os locais mais frios de Portugal (por inversão térmica)", particularmente o post n.º 41. Aliás, isso mesmo foi sugerido, por mim, no n.º 42.



jonas_87 disse:


> Não me parece que sejam assim tão semelhantes, aliás se calhar o Cadito pode explicar isso, dado que foi ele que iniciou ambos os tópicos.
> Quanto a questão de onde devia estar o tópico,até acho que devia estar na secção Climatologia(local), pois na verdade trata-se disso.



Relativamente à questão de colocação dos tópicos, o "Polos do frio" está muito bem, na minha perspectiva, como "Seguimento Meteorológico". Já o tópico "Projeto: os locais mais frios de Portugal (por inversão térmica)", concordo com o jonas87, e deveria ser mudado para a secção de "Climatologia".

Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2014 às 21:00)

Deixo aqui mais um sitio interessante, aldeia de Arez(Alcacer do Sal), fica practicamente á mesma cota do rio Sado.
Segundo alguns relatos, em muitas noites do inverno, a geada forma-se a partir das 19-20 horas, o que mostra bem o acentuado arrefecimento nocturno da zona.
Aqueles 2 afluentes do Sado,  provavelmente ainda intensificam mais  inversão junto a aldeia.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Nov 2014 às 22:18)

Vou deixar-te aqui um local que conheço melhor que as palmas das minhas mãos. Fica em Altura no Algarve Já há muito que estou para o partilhar aqui mas vai me sempre passando. Peço desde já desculpa pela imagem que estou a apresentar ser de telemóvel. Mas é o que tenho agora disponível. Mais tarde melhoro a cartografia.
O local em questão é baixo relativamente a toda a envolvente, excepto a sul. E a Este da estrada dentro da delimitação vermelha há uma dolina considerável com uns 200 metros de diâmetro. O local é extremamente propício a nevoeiros de inversão térmica. E posso garantir que as temperaturas são em média 2 a 3 graus mais baixas que a envolvente, durante a noite claro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Nov 2014 às 23:48)

Ora bem, repentinamente deu-me a vontade e lá fiz uma coisinha um pouco melhor para ilustrar a real situação, pois a imagem anterior estava uma boa porcaria. Ahah.

Como já vivo nesta zona há mais de uma década não há canto que não conheça e sei bem como o inverno nesta baixa pode bater com um pouco mais de força do que na restante envolvente.
As geadas ocorrem com uma frequência de 5 a 10 dias por ano, o que para uma zona que está apenas a 7 metros a cima do NMM é bastante, ainda para mais no Algarve. Os nevoeiros por inversão térmica são quase diários em noites calmas e sem vento, podendo até ocorrer ainda na primavera e outono e muito raramente, mas até em Agosto pelo amanhecer já os apanhei, e são localizados pela mancha azul, apenas a excedendo nos dias mais frios e extremamente calmos.
Para além da geada é frequente em alguns dias de inverno as poças congelarem ou pequenas quantidades de água (como a pia do cão).
A temperatura mais baixa que já consegui registar foram -3ºC, há cerca de 3 anos, mas como estou fora há bastante anos pela universidade, não tenho estação e antes disso era um puto que pouco se importava com os registos... acredito que pérolas melhores já podem ter ocorrido.

De referir ainda, principalmente devido a ser um facto bastante curioso é que os nevoeiros têm uma maior preferência pela zona da dolina à da ribeira, possivelmente por se formar uma pequena brisa descente na zona da ribeira... (aqui já sou eu a dar possibilidades porque nunca verifiquei tal brisa).
Ah, e claro que a dolina é mais baixa que a "zona baixa". Tendo uma profundidade de pelo menos 5 metros.






Um dos meus "sonhos" é um dia poder por uma estação na zona. Pode ser que um dia consiga... Tenho de me dedicar a isto!


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 00:06)

Boa partilha Gil_Algarvio,e já agora bom mapa, com selo do ArcGis. 

Esse sitio que partilhas, é um excelente exemplo de como podem ocorrer inversões significativas em áreas de relevo pouco acidentado.
No interior do Algarve, barrocal, deve existir sítios com inversões brutais, alias a estação meteorológica de Alte mostra bem o potencial da zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 00:14)

Era bom que mais pessoas partilhassem por aqui, sítios que conhecem e se possível, alguns dados.


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2014 às 00:27)

uma fotografia tirada à sorte no Rally Casinos do Algarve 2014... e o que temos ali? provavelmente o único sinal de «Perigo de formação de gelo» no Algarve.

Não sei se é entre Monchique e a Foz do Farelo ou se entre a Foz do Farelo e Marmelete...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Nov 2014 às 00:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa partilha Gil_Algarvio,e já agora bom mapa, com selo do ArcGis.
> 
> Esse sitio que partilhas, é um excelente exemplo de como podem ocorrer inversões significativas em áreas de relevo pouco acidentado.
> No interior do Algarve, barrocal, deve existir sítios com inversões brutais, alias a estação meteorológica de Alte mostra bem o potencial da zona.


Tenho de comprar uns registadores para espalhar pela área. Só não sei ainda quando...
Relativamente a locais no barrocal algarvio ou mesmo já serra estou desconfiado de alguns.. mas nunca medi lá temperaturas pro isso não posso afirmar para já. Pode ser que este inverno ainda tenha oportunidade de o fazer.

Sim sim, o relevo é muito pouco acidentado na minha zona.

Com o ArcGis sempre fica melhorzinho mesmo para coisas rápidas. É já dá praxe...


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2014 às 00:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa partilha Gil_Algarvio,e já agora bom mapa, com selo do ArcGis.
> 
> Esse sitio que partilhas, é um excelente exemplo de como podem ocorrer inversões significativas em áreas de relevo pouco acidentado.
> No interior do Algarve, barrocal, deve existir sítios com inversões brutais, alias a estação meteorológica de Alte mostra bem o potencial da zona.



Contaste quantas pessoas no Estádio Algarve durante o Portugal-Arménia tinham um barrete na cabeça por causa do frio?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 00:38)

Agreste disse:


> Contaste quantas pessoas no Estádio Algarve durante o Portugal-Arménia tinham um barrete na cabeça por causa do frio?



Olha nem sabia que o estádio ficava numa zona de inversão.
Ha uns anos atras, quando via os jogos do Leiria, perguntava me o porquê dos jogadores estarem de  luvas no seu estádio, depois mais tarde percebi que era da inversão do Lis.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 01:06)

Agreste disse:


> uma fotografia tirada à sorte no Rally Casinos do Algarve 2014... e o que temos ali? provavelmente o único sinal de «Perigo de formação de gelo» no Algarve.
> 
> Não sei se é entre Monchique e a Foz do Farelo ou se entre a Foz do Farelo e Marmelete...




Consegui localizar o sitio: https://www.google.pt/maps/place/Mexilhão, 8550/@37.3556851,-8.6007861,3a,75y,118.95h,80.58t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sm14MiV9GTVOVZS5KPwJM5A!2e0!4m2!3m1!1s0xd1b18eda11e77cb:0xd444cde796b22b78


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2014 às 08:35)

Ribeira do Seixe...

Estamos quase a chegar à altura mais crítica do ano para apanhar as temperaturas mais baixas.

A altura máxima do Sol entre 7 de dezembro e 6 de janeiro anda pelos 30º. Um ângulo de 30º com o plano do horizonte no Algarve (alguns  graus menos conforme de sobe na latitude) certamente ajudará aos dias mais frios do ano.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Nov 2014 às 09:39)

Boas! Estive a pesquisar no google earth uma vila que visitei e ficou-me na memória pelo frio  e nevoeiro cerrado que estava na altura, mas se subíssemos um pouco a serra já estava sol e céu limpo.

Penso que a vila de Loriga , na sua zona mais baixa , junto Ribeira de São Bento é um excelente local para ocorrer inversão térmica, em dias vento nulo e céu limpo.

As setas azuis são a forma que vejo o ar frio descer a serra até a zona baixa (ribeira) .










Foto da ribeira que passa por loriga, um sensor colocado nos últimos socalcos penso que seria o ideal:





Fotos do nevoeiro , muito ar frio armazenado lá em baixo


----------



## Redfish (17 Nov 2014 às 09:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto o outro local,o polje de* Nave do Barão
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu moro na Nave do Barão - Algarve, a amplitude Térmica é enorme em certos dias, quer de Inverno que de Verão...

Eu já registei temperaturas na casa dos -4º/-7º (junto à povoação), sendo que na zona da "Lagoa" já houve quem regista-se -10º num dia de Janeiro de 2005...sendo que as geadas são bastante intensas ali...contudo com o avançar das horas e com a entrada do sol a subida da temperatura rapidamente chega aos valores constantes na área.

Posso dizer é natural  sair da Nave do Barão com -2º/-4º, chegar a Loulé com 6/7º e Quarteira estar com 13/14º, isto num intervalo de tempo de 30 minutos.

O mesmo se passa com o calor sendo que temperaturas acima dos 40º são ali frequentes...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2014 às 12:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas! Estive a pesquisar no google earth uma vila que visitei e ficou-me na memória pelo frio  e nevoeiro cerrado que estava na altura, mas se subíssemos um pouco a serra já estava sol e céu limpo.
> 
> Penso que a vila de Loriga , na sua zona mais baixa , junto Ribeira de São Bento é um excelente local para ocorrer inversão térmica, em dias vento nulo e céu limpo.
> 
> ...



É sem duvida, um sitio com muito potencial, o desnível das vertentes é impressionante, algumas ultrapassam os 1000 metros, algo raro no nosso país.
Toda aquela rede hidrografica, que grande parte dela assinalas com as setas, deve intensificar bastante a inversão.
No Wunderground existe uma estação em Loriga, mas está a uns 180/200 m acima da cota do rio, pena não estar lá em baixo.




Redfish disse:


> Eu moro na Nave do Barão - Algarve, a amplitude Térmica é enorme em certos dias, quer de Inverno que de Verão...
> 
> Eu já registei temperaturas na casa dos -4º/-7º (junto à povoação), sendo que na zona da "Lagoa" já houve quem regista-se -10º num dia de Janeiro de 2005...sendo que as geadas são bastante intensas ali...contudo com o avançar das horas e com a entrada do sol a subida da temperatura rapidamente chega aos valores constantes na área.
> 
> ...



Curioso o relato,  então confirmar-se que é um local com noites muito frias.
Pois, dá ideia que o ar não circula, o que  ajuda a intensificar o frio e até o próprio calor.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 00:40)

Entretanto,  deixo aqui outro local com muito potencial para o registo de minimas bastante baixas, também no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros.
Este parque natural  apresenta formas de relevo pouco comuns em termos nacionais, aqui trata-se de mais uma especie de dolina.
Em torno de Alvados/Alcaria a cota é sempre superior, portanto o ar frio não tem escapatória possível, o que intensifica a inversão á semelhança de Minde.

Bem, a juntar a isso, existem 2 locais nas proximidades que merecem ser destacados,  vale da Canada e Forneá, ambos os sítios são certamente excelentes geradores de frio que depois é drenado para aquela depressão gigantesca de Alvados/Alcaria.



Perspectiva geral







1 - Alvados/Alcaria






2 - Vale da Canada






3- Fornea

















Boas,

@nelson972
@thunderboy
@Teles

Este local tem noites muitos frias? Já que moram perto, faço a pergunta, obrigado.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Nov 2014 às 02:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Entretanto,  deixo aqui outro local com muito potencial para o registo de minimas bastante baixas, também no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros.
> Este parque natural  apresenta formas de relevo pouco comuns em termos nacionais, aqui trata-se de mais uma especie de dolina.
> Em torno de Alvados/Alcaria a cota é sempre superior, portanto o ar frio não tem escapatória possível, o que intensifica a inversão á semelhança de Minde.
> 
> ...


Apenas um pequeno reparo. Dolina não! Isso não tem nada de dolina. É mesmo a grande depressão de Alvados. 

Sim, é um local certamente com um potencial extremo para inversões térmicas. Em termos geomorfologicos podes inclusive encontrar muitos depósitos criptocarsicos, que claro não estão ligados apenas ao frio por inversão térmica mas sim a períodos de glaciação. No entanto não é de descartar de todo que o frio atual por inversão ou simplesmente frio invernal, faça progredir a evolução desses depósitos, embora de uma forma muito mais lenta. 

Da mesma maneira que é bastante frio de inverno, é extremamente quente de verão. Chegando com facilidade aos 40 graus, principalmente na fornea.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 10:06)

Obrigado pelo reparo,Gil. Existe uma estação ali perto, em Barreira de Água, contudo, nesta zona a inversão deve ser muito mais agressiva.


----------



## bluejay (21 Nov 2014 às 16:03)

Já agora se me permitem a correcção, trata-se de um polje, tal como o polge de Minde. Não enche devido a características geomorfológicas de drenagem.
Devido à proximidade oceânica e à predominância dos ventos, a inversão térmica não tem uma tão grande amplitude. Conduzia por lá diariamente (há uma estrada que atravessa o polge longitudinalmente) e em dias de inversão o máximo que apanhei foi -6º e foram situações excepcionais.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Nov 2014 às 16:12)

bluejay disse:


> Já agora se me permitem a correcção, trata-se de um polje, tal como o polge de Minde. Não enche devido a características geomorfológicas de drenagem.
> Devido à proximidade oceânica e à predominância dos ventos, a inversão térmica não tem uma tão grande amplitude. Conduzia por lá diariamente (há uma estrada que atravessa o polge longitudinalmente) e em dias de inversão o máximo que apanhei foi -6º e foram situações excepcionais.



Obrigado pelo relato, já agora, o Polje de Minde é mais frio que esta zona?
Quanto à proximidade oceânica,  julgo que esse factor não terá assim tanta relevância, por exemplo conheço n locais, a 3-5 kms da costa que têm minimas de -5ºC no Inverno. Num vale, o arrefecimento nocturno nunca é condicionado pelo rumo do vento, mas sim pela sua intensidade.
Por exemplo, naquelas noites de leste, no verão, em que os sitios expostos ao vento apresentam temperaturas altas, nos vales, isso é indiferente, mesmo que por lá o rumo seja o mesmo, isso não interfere no arrefecimento/Inversão.


----------



## bluejay (24 Nov 2014 às 00:29)

É possível que devido às características orográficas o polje de Minde tenha uma maior amplitude de inversão térmica que o de Alvados. Contudo devido ao enchimento sazonal será difícil colocar uma estação de carácter permanente nos pontos de maior intensidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 00:41)

Pois é, aquilo forma um grande lago.
No outro ideia estive a consultar o site do SNIRH, lá aparecem algumas estações no PNSAC, uma delas até esteve instalada mesmo no polje de Minde.
Infelizmente, as estações não têm dados de temperatura.


----------



## bartotaveira (24 Nov 2014 às 13:16)

Boas.

Ao ver este tópico fiquei curioso em saber as inversões térmicas em locais aqui perto.

Mas que dataloggers é que vocês usam, estive a pesquisar e não encontrei nada muito interessante. O mais importante seria a portabilidade e não serem muito caros, em caso de roubo.

Algo tipo isto:

http://www.amazon.com/Lascar-EL-USB...ZWGDDJ2HX8M8X5GKNX#product-description-iframe

http://www.amazon.com/Lascar-EL-USB..._indust_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0M20KDASWVYHD2V516GZ


O que acham?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Nov 2014 às 13:48)

O mais prático e barato penso que seja comprar vários sensores da Auriol com registo de temperatura mínima e máxima diária, que é como o Jonas_87 faz. O problema é que raramente estão à venda no LIDL.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 14:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O mais prático e barato penso que seja comprar vários sensores da Auriol com registo de temperatura mínima e máxima diária, que é como o Jonas_87 faz. O problema é que raramente estão à venda no LIDL.



Sim porque os sensores são realmente bons, embora já tenha usado um dos melhores dataloggers que anda no mercado, tinytagplus2, num trabalho académico.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 14:06)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ao ver este tópico fiquei curioso em saber as inversões térmicas em locais aqui perto.
> 
> ...



Parecem-me bem, desde que estejam bem instalados, ha uns tempos também comprei um através do ebay, e estou satisfeito com os resultados.
Já agora, se puderes, partilha aí os sitios que pretendes fazer medições


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 19:41)

Na _net _existem relatos interessantes sobre geadas intensas que todos anos ocorrem em aldeias remotas do concelho de Arganil,Coimbra.Os relatos vão desde pessoal que faz BTT, como habitantes dessas mesmas aldeias.
Aquela zona deve ter potencial, principalmente as aldeias que estão na base das vertentes da serra do Açor,  a aldeia da Foz da Égua é certamente uma delas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Nov 2014 às 19:57)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ao ver este tópico fiquei curioso em saber as inversões térmicas em locais aqui perto.
> 
> ...



 Boas! Tenho um datalogger da LASCAR , modelo EL-USB-TC  , trabalha bastante bem ,  o defeito é que a resolução deste modelo é 0,5ºC.
 Mesmo o Software EasyLog é muito prático.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Nov 2014 às 20:26)

bluejay disse:


> É possível que devido às características orográficas o polje de Minde tenha uma maior amplitude de inversão térmica que o de Alvados. Contudo devido ao enchimento sazonal será difícil colocar uma estação de carácter permanente nos pontos de maior intensidade.



Eu arriscava colocar lá o termómetro nem que fosse em cima duma árvore, visto que as árvores nunca estão submersas. Vais de mota de água ou de canoa e colocas lá o termómetro o mais alto possível, o Polje de Minde não deve encher muito mais.

Polje de Minde












Nesta última foto nota-se as zonas que ficam com sombra mais rapidamente portanto mais vale colocar o termómetro ao redor do Polje de Minde.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 21:24)

Se calhar, aquela grande massa de água pode ter um algum efeito atenuante na inversão,não sei.


----------



## nelson972 (24 Nov 2014 às 22:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> No Parque Natural da Serra de Aires e Candeeiros existem muitos locais com potencial assinalável, (...)
> Seria interessante saber se alguém aqui do fórum alguma vez fez registos de temperatura, nem que fosse passar de carro pelo local ao inicio da manhã( apos uma madrugada de céu limpo e vento nulo).
> 
> 
> Edit: Boas @nelson972 , tens alguns dados?



Desde há um ano que não tenho a disponibilidade que gostaria para participar mais activamente nesta comunidade. Contudo, sempre que posso, reporto algumas situações que julgo pertinentes ou interessantes. Como por ex. fotos de Alvados, a minha terra natal e onde vou ao fim de semana. 
No caminho para o trabalho (Alcanena), passo por Mira de Aire e Minde , às 6,30 h.;  No termómetro do carro noto que Minde regista cerca de 3 graus a menos que Mira . O frio acumula-se nesse extremo do polje. Em dias de inversão terei todo o gosto em reportar neste tópico (esperemos por Janeiro   ).
É frequente também  o fundo do vale ficar com uma camada de de nevoeiro. 
Quanto ao vale (polje) de Alvados , vizinho deste, tenho a noção de ser mais frio em varias situações. 
Duas depressões localizadas entre Mira de Aire e Alvados são ainda mais frias, sendo as geadas mais visíveis e intensas aí do que nessas localidades.
Se eu puder ponho um dos meus Auriol de madrugada em Alvados e reporto ...

Edit : ou em Minde, na zona Sul, onde a estrada para a serra deixa o vale e começa a subir.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2014 às 22:35)

Obrigado pelo relato Nelson972, interessante essa diferença de 3ºC, possivelmente até poder ser maior,visto que é uma medição itinerante.
Caso consigas  colocar o sensor em Alvados, depois partilha por aqui os dados.
Essa informação seria útil, pois assim já dava para ter alguma ideia do potencial da zona.


----------



## bluejay (25 Nov 2014 às 12:28)

nelson972 disse:


> Duas depressões localizadas entre Mira de Aire e Alvados são ainda mais frias, sendo as geadas mais visíveis e intensas aí do que nessas localidades.
> Se eu puder ponho um dos meus Auriol de madrugada em Alvados e reporto ...


Sim, penso que essas duas depressões (uvala localmente conhecida por Mindinho) são das três localizações, a com mais potencial.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2014 às 16:39)

Interessante esse sitio(Mindinho), possivelmente, a geada intensa observada/relatada pelo Nelson972 prende-se com o facto de a zona ser muito mais abrigada.


----------



## nelson972 (30 Nov 2014 às 22:39)

Ja coloquei um termómetro no local de Alvados que me parece mais promissor, o Vale. Fica a imagem  do local, o sensor não esta protegido, espero poder abriga-lo em condições mais tarde. terça-feira a tarde vou ver as mínimas. A partir da próxima semana deverão ser interessantes.

Local em maps :  

https://www.google.pt/maps/place/39...7703787,1318m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 23:38)

Sim, tenta proteger o sensor com algo, em tempos chegava a usar metade inferior de uma garrafa de 1,5 l, só mesmo para o sensor não apanhar a humidade, que pode interferir na leitura. 
Sei por experiencia própria o comportamento da humidade num vale, é impressionante, às 18 horas já pode estar nos 90%, fica logo tudo molhado/humido num instante, certamente que já notaste isso por aí.

Para a semana também tenciono fazer medições em 2 sitios com potencial nos arredores de Mafra, espero bem que os modelos continuem como estão. 
Entretanto depois coloco aqui mais informações.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Nov 2014 às 23:41)

Excelente local ,com certeza* *vais registar mínimas bastante frias .
Este circulo azul está a uma cota cerca 250m , que é inferior ao seu redor . Ar frio vai descer colina a baixo até aí!






Depois coloca aqui o registo do sensor, estou curioso !!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Nov 2014 às 23:51)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Excelente local ,com certeza* *vais registar mínimas bastante frias .
> Este circulo azul está a uma cota cerca 250m , que é inferior ao seu redor . Ar frio vai descer colina a baixo até aí!
> 
> Depois coloca aqui o registo do sensor, estou curioso !!



Sim, em principio o ar frio fica retido,pouco se movimenta, por um lado é bom, pois pode intensificar a inversão, mas por outro, pode ocorrer aqueles nevoeiros de inversão num instante e condicionar o arrefecimento nocturno.
Estou igualmente curioso, potencial não falta, agora na práctica, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2014 às 21:23)

@nelson972  chegaste a proteger o sensor?
Na Barreira de Água, hoje registou-se uma minima de *3,8ºC*, vai ser interessante comparar com os teus valores.
Para a semana, aí Alvados teve ter umas minimas  negativas.


----------



## nelson972 (2 Dez 2014 às 06:20)

Não, só esta tarde tenho tempo para ir lá e proteger devidamente o sensor . Depois informo da leitura. 

Edit (12:30h) : Temperatura cerca das 06:30h, pelo termometro do carro , mira de aire 7,5°…minde 7° … Alcanena 11,5°


----------



## Zapiao (2 Dez 2014 às 10:29)

Ando à dias com um termômetro solar que regista min/max no carro, e esta noite a mim foi 5.4C. Faz reset às 0h. Tou a pensar mete-lo algures no jardim.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 13:25)

Boas tardes,

Se tudo correr bem, no próximo Sábado(dia 6) vou instalar um sensor e datalogger, num ponto que é um dos mais frios do concelho de Mafra, isto segundo os meus familiares e agricultores da região.
O objectivo é registar as temperaturas minimas do dia 7 e 8 do presente mês, e com o auxilio do datalogger perceber a intensidade da inversão.

O vale do rio Cuco inicia-se na zona da tapada de Mafra, e termina na praia da ribeira d´ilhas.
O sensor será colocado na cota 35 m, a uma distância de 3,7 kms do mar, numa área onde existe a confluência de uma ribeira (do Pereiro) e na proximidade de um valeiro. O vale tem orientação E-O, as vertentes apresentam desníveis na ordem dos 100-120 metros.






Linha vermelha- Rio Cuco
Linha azul- Rio Pereiro
Linha Amarela- riacho proveniente do valeiro
Área oval - Zona de análise






Como vou fazer o registo habitual no 2ºlocal de seguimento, vai ser interessante comparar as minimas dos dois vales, que distam entre eles 2 kms.
Vamos ver como corre, nao quero levar nenhum tiro de um agricultor lá no vale do cuco.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2014 às 14:14)

Que acham da Granja do Marquês, ao pé da Base Área, aquela zona tem potencial ? Que material estão a usar ?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 14:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que acham da Granja do Marquês, ao pé da Base Área, aquela zona tem potencial ? Que material estão a usar ?



Sim tem, aquilo é uma varzea enorme, já cheguei a ver gelo na estrada.
Ou então fazes mais uns kms e vais à zona do Cheleiros, por lá as inversões são a sério.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2014 às 14:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ou então fazes mais uns kms e vais à zona do Cheleiros, por lá as inversões são a sério.



O problema não são os kms mas sim o material que o mais provável é ser fanado .

Cheleiros não é mau, o problema é que há imensos terrenos agrícolas, não há muito sitio onde colocar o sensor sem ser visto.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 14:47)

Mário Barros disse:


> O problema não são os kms mas sim o material que o mais provável é ser fanado .
> 
> Cheleiros não é mau, o problema é que há imensos terrenos agrícolas, não há muito sitio onde colocar o sensor sem ser visto.



Quando falei nos kms, era na perspectiva de  ir a um sitio com minimas mais baixas que a zona da varzea da Granja do Marquês.
Quanto ao Cheleiros ,no mês passado fiz algumas medições num sector do vale mais afastado da area habitacional (aldeia do Cheleiro), se seguires a estrada que liga Cheleiros a Carvalhal, tens montes de spots onde podes colocar lá  sensor/datalogger.

Fiz as medições nesta zona,aqui a inversão é mais intensa do que na zona da ponte, o que é normal, aquilo é muito casa junta nas encostas, principalmente a vertente sul.

https://www.google.com.br/maps/@38....ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sifPipu3E9MNUg4OSwV6T2g!2e0


----------



## nelson972 (2 Dez 2014 às 17:37)

Mínima registada no local referido em Alvados : 1,6° .


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Dez 2014 às 18:08)

Excelente valor, temos é que descontar algumas decimas ou ate mesmo 1ºC, devido ao sensor ter estado desprotegido da humidade.
Vais claramente registar minimas bem negativas lá para dia 7/8/9 de Dezembro.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2014 às 12:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas tardes,
> 
> Se tudo correr bem, no próximo Sábado(dia 6) vou instalar um sensor e datalogger, num ponto que é um dos mais frios do concelho de Mafra, isto segundo os meus familiares e agricultores da região.
> O objectivo é registar as temperaturas minimas do dia 7 e 8 do presente mês, e com o auxilio do datalogger perceber a intensidade da inversão.
> ...



Enganei-me, segundo a carta, o local onde vou instalar o sensor/datalogger fica exactamente onde ocorre a confluência de 3 linhas de água, ou seja, melhor ainda.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 20:00)

Caso houvesse disponibilidade/Interesse, seria excelente que mais membros conseguissem colocar sensores em áreas de vale com potencial neste f.d.s prolongado e partilhassem por aqui os registos das minimas.


----------



## nelson972 (4 Dez 2014 às 20:03)

Fui hoje substituir a protecção do sensor por um tubo de cartão revestido a alumínio, com aproximadamente 12 cm de altura e 5 cm de diâmetro.
A leitura indicava -0.3 ext  e 1,3 int. (o aparelho esta dentro da caixa original e com um invólucro impermeável por fora).
Domingo de manha volto ao local.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Dez 2014 às 21:12)

*- 0,3ºC* ? Bela minima 
Só vem confirmar o potencial que a zona aparentava ter.
Caso consigas, depois tira uma fotos à geada.


----------



## nelson972 (6 Dez 2014 às 14:19)

Fui agora mesmo ver o registo, -2,5° . T actual 12,6° .

Edit: aspecto da protecção ao sensor:


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Dez 2014 às 17:28)

Boas!
Após um estudo no google earth e na carta militar,  decidi instalar um sensor auriol numa zona aqui perto de casa ontem ao final da tarde.

Passam por lá vários ribeiros que descem a serra desde a lagoa , até se juntarem ao rio de canelas.
(zona com cota mais baixa cerca de 150m assinalada vermelho)





É um local abrigado(principalmente a SE/NE/N) .
Também é muito arborizado que potência/acelera o arrefecimento noturno .







Fotos:
>A caminho do local














> Descendo para zona mais baixa , notável a verdura mais "viva" e zona bastante mais fria e húmida .















> Já lá em baixo , bastantes riachos e poças água.









> Intalar sensor:





Resultado final:
A minima na minha estação Davis foi de 2,4ºC , não desceu mais por culpa do vento moderado presente durante noite.
No local , fui ver o sensor agora e registou minima de 0,8ºC
(Isolei as entradas traseiras do sensor com fita cola e mesmo assim registou 2,1ºC)


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 19:04)

Boas noites,

Como tinha referido anteriormente, lá fui instalar o sensor e datalogger no local em questão, vale do Rio Cuco(Mafra).
O caminho de terra batida é excelente, practicamente consegui levar o carro á zona onde instalei os aparelhos.
Fiquei surpreendido com o potencial da zona, assim que lá(16:10) cheguei o ar ja estava bastante fresco, 11ºC e humidade elevada, a inversão já tinha comecado algum tempo dado que o vale  estava a sombra ja algum tempo.

Fotos:

Nesta ponte é onde ocorre a confluencia das linhas de água, la ao fundo, o valeiro, fiquei surpreendido com tamanha inclinação da vertente.





Valeiro




Rio Pereiro junta-se ao Rio Cuco.




Vale, sol apenas nos cumes circundantes.








Material




Instalação.
Coloquei a 2 metros a linha de água, ao contrario do planeado(30 metros).





Quando saí de lá 16:40, a temperatura ia nos 8,8ºC!
Quanto a minima de amanha..nem consigo avançar com um valor, pois é 1ªvez que faço medições naquele vale..mas se o vento continuar nulo, como estava, aquilo vai descer que é uma coisa louca...vamos ver.


----------



## nelson972 (6 Dez 2014 às 19:34)

Muito bom! O sitio é promissor, a sombra chega cedo. 
E o RS é como eu quero colocar no meu local actual . Foi feito por ti ?


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Dez 2014 às 19:38)

nelson972 disse:


> Muito bom! O sitio é promissor, a sombra chega cedo.
> E o RS é como eu quero colocar no meu local actual . Foi feito por ti ?



Sim, o factor horas de sol será certamente muito importante.

O RS foi feito pelo grande @Geiras, material de qualidade!


----------



## nelson972 (7 Dez 2014 às 09:29)

Mínima de -3,1°.

O Auriol está dentro da caixa original, com uns pacotinhos de secante, e fechado dentro de um tupperware. Daí, julgo eu, a diferença entre a ext. e a int. 
Penso em breve fazer um rs com pratos, acham que vai ser mais eficaz ?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 11:18)

A minima foi de *0,5ºC*, por aquilo que me apercebi da geada na area de vale, coloquei "mal" o sensor, isto é,aquela vegetação toda junto ao rio pode não ter favorecido o registo do valor mais baixo, basicamente funcionou um pouco como um tampão ao fluxo de ar frio.
Segundo apurei devia ter colocado o sensor aqui, por lá pairava uma nevoa da inversão.
Estamos a falar de 50 metros de distância, á mesma cota. Isto já  é nano-micro-climatologia.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 11:39)

Recorrendo a imagem de satelite de 2012, e fazendo um esquema básico, acredito que retrata o que se passou.
O ar frio vem de norte, os dois fluxos, rio pereiro(a esquerda) e rio cuco(à direita), ao chegar aquela barreira(linha vermelha) de canas e arvores, estancou um pouco, originando a tal geada mais intensa e respctiva minima mais baixa.
Caí no erro de instalar o sensor do lado de lá do canavial, e das arvores, acredito que tenha sido isso, no pisão(Alcabideche) aconteceu o mesmo num terreno agricola.Enfim, isto também é uma aprendizagem, e um bom exemplo, o que pode influenciar a intensidade inversão, pequenas coisas...


----------



## nelson972 (7 Dez 2014 às 11:57)

É possível imaginar o frio a fluir como se de agua se tratasse ... essa linha de vegetação é de facto uma barreira. Por outro lado, sabemos por experiência que árvores, muros, etc servem de abrigo contra esse fluxo de ar frio e como viste a leitura foi influenciada por essa proximidade. 
E será que o rio,cuja água certamente está bem mais quente que o ar ao nível do solo, não actua como uma "barreira de calor" ?


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 12:07)

nelson972 disse:


> É possível imaginar o frio a fluir como se de agua se tratasse ... essa linha de vegetação é de facto uma barreira. Por outro lado, sabemos por experiência que árvores, muros, etc servem de abrigo contra esse fluxo de ar frio e como viste a leitura foi influenciada por essa proximidade.
> E será que o rio,cuja água certamente está bem mais quente que o ar ao nível do solo, não actua como uma "barreira de calor" ?



Excatamente, como fiquei intrigado, hoje vou fazer o seguinte, vou espalhar vários sensores naquela área, e vou deixar um na mesma no sitio onde instalei ontem.
Qualquer coisa como isto,ainda que tenho algumas duvidas, em colocar um sensor a uns metros á frente da estufa, dado que ali passar bastante ar frio vindo do vale do pereiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Dez 2014 às 18:15)

nelson972 disse:


> É possível imaginar o frio a fluir como se de agua se tratasse ... essa linha de vegetação é de facto uma barreira. Por outro lado, sabemos por experiência que árvores, muros, etc servem de abrigo contra esse fluxo de ar frio e como viste a leitura foi influenciada por essa proximidade.
> E será que o rio,cuja água certamente está bem mais quente que o ar ao nível do solo, não actua como uma "barreira de calor" ?



Boas Nelson, a distribuição dos sensores foi esta, repara bem na diferença do sensor B e C, impressionante, bateu certo o canavial estragou a minima, moral da história nunca mais la meto nenhum sensor.
Uma "luta" interessante, será entre o sensor C e D, o D recebe claramente muito ar frio do vale, alias foi por isso mesmo que o coloquei lá.
Quando lá cheguei estava algum vento nos cumes como no fundo de vale, passada meia-hora o vento caiu, e ainda bem, vamos ver.
Amanhã publico as minimas dos quatro pontos.






Escala: Distância entre o sensor B e C: 50 metros


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2014 às 08:51)

Bons dias,

Dados recolhidos, a distribuição espacial das minimas não fugiu muito aos registos do tarde de ontem.
Acredito que o padrão térmico seja este, a geada ajuda muito a compreender e a identificar esse mesmo padrão. É sem dúvida um vale mais frio que o meu 2º local de seguimento.






Foi pena ontem não ter feito registo na zona do sensor C e D, por  lá, as minimas foram negativas.

(Sensor C)
Assim que lá cheguei o saco estava coberto com uma fina camada de gelo.
















Quando houver disponibilidade e também o estado de tempo propicio, vou analisar outro vale, mais frio que este, fica junto à aldeia do Codeçal, perto da entrada da Tapada de Mafra.
Por lá os desniveis superam os 180 metros e é um vale muito mais encaixado que este.


----------



## nelson972 (8 Dez 2014 às 09:46)

Hoje, mínima de -3,7°… sem fotos, o telemóvel estava com a bateria no mínimo .  
A geada cobria os topos dos arbustos mais próximos , o que não aconteceu ontem.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Dez 2014 às 09:51)

Não sei se é dos melhores locais, mas ontem deixei um sensor perto do rio Cávado, onde está assinalado na imagem e a mínima foi de -1,0ºC.
Reparei que o campo onde deixei o sensor não tinha nenhuma geada e que na zona onde está a seta na imagem tinha geada e continuava assim com as zonas de relva mais à frente. Será que poderá ter sido por estar perto demais do rio?
No fim da semana se tiver uma oportunidade vou colocar o sensor por volta desta zona outra vez.




22 by guimeixen, on Flickr

Algumas fotos que tirei a caminho:




10 by guimeixen, on Flickr



11 by guimeixen, on Flickr



12 by guimeixen, on Flickr



13 by guimeixen, on Flickr

Já no local.
Margem do rio:




14 by guimeixen, on Flickr

O campo onde ficou o sensor:




15 by guimeixen, on Flickr

O nevoeiro visto doutra perspetiva:




20 by guimeixen, on Flickr



19 by guimeixen, on Flickr



21 by guimeixen, on Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Dados recolhidos, a distribuição espacial das minimas não fugiu muito aos registos do tarde de ontem.
> Acredito que o padrão térmico seja este, a geada ajuda muito a compreender e a identificar esse mesmo padrão. É sem dúvida um vale mais frio que o meu 2º local de seguimento.
> ...




Boas noites,

Aproveitando os dados do datalogger, que ficou a trabalhar dentro do RS(posto/sensorC) durante o inicio de noite de ontem até ao inicio da manhã de hoje, fiz um gráfico com intervalos de meia-hora( embora o datalogger tenha ficado programado para debitar dados de temperatura e humidade de minuto a minuto).

Parece ter havido algum vento, que abrandou a intensidade da inversão.
Caso haja vento nulo no fundo de vale e topos, conjugado com um vaga de frio (a sério), este sitio tem um potencial bem interessante, certamente que lá voltarei daqui a uns tempos.







Não vale a pena partilhar o comportamento da humidade, dado que às 17:30 o valor era alto, cerca de 85% HR, às 19:00 atingiu os 100%, impressionante.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Dez 2014 às 23:55)

Um datalogger deve arranjar-se no Ebay, não?


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Dez 2014 às 00:57)

Para comparar a temperatura ao nível do solo com os valores da EM está cima prédio, instalei um datalogger numa zona aqui perto .
O local é abrigado principalmente a N e NE  , por lá cruzam-se dois ribeiros.

>Local:





 \


>Registo:





>Comparação :
 A minha Davis registou 1,6ºC e o datalogger 0,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Dez 2014 às 18:58)

Zapiao disse:


> Um datalogger deve arranjar-se no Ebay, não?



Claro, eu tenho um barato, mas com boas leituras, convém é estar instalado como deve ser.
Entretanto, mandei vir mais um, que é melhor, e permite-me analisar melhor os dados comparativamente aquele que eu tenho actualmente.


----------



## Zapiao (11 Dez 2014 às 01:25)

Podes postar o link do Ebay?


----------



## Cadito (11 Dez 2014 às 14:28)

Zapiao disse:


> Um datalogger deve arranjar-se no Ebay, não?



Aqui ao lado, nos Picos de Europa, entre outros locais, o pessoal usa este.  
Comentam que é muito bom...

Cumprimentos


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Dez 2014 às 16:17)

Zapiao disse:


> Podes postar o link do Ebay?


Também tens estes:
>*EL-USB-TP-LCD*
*



*
http://www.lascarelectronics.com/temperaturedatalogger.php?datalogger=462

>*HOBO UX100 Temperature Data Logger - UX100-001*
*



*
http://www.onsetcomp.com/products/data-loggers/ux100-001


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Dez 2014 às 19:38)

Zapiao disse:


> Podes postar o link do Ebay?



Actualmente tenho este:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-LCD-Tem...ion-System-Thermometer-Recorder-/271290894678

Entretanto, mandei vir este:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Enregistreu...ge_ElectroniqueComposants&hash=item27e20c04b0


----------



## Zapiao (15 Dez 2014 às 00:26)

Obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 14:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa madrugada,
> 
> T.actual: *11,3ºC
> ____________
> ...



Boas tardes,

Dito e feito.
Fui instalar o sensor da auriol e datalogger no vale do Pisão aqui perto de Alcabideche.
A ideia será fazer registos de temperatura/humidade até a manhã do próximo Sábado, possivelmente não vou ter a possbilidade de fazer qualquer registo fotografico da geada, mas também o meu verdadeiro interesse é mesmo saber os valores de temperatura.
Felizmente existe sempre grande disponibilidade por parte proprietário do terreno, da-me toda a liberdade para andar por lá a fazer registos.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2014 às 15:39)

Jonas, essas canas não podem estragar um pouco a inversão?


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 15:45)

MSantos disse:


> Jonas, essas canas não podem estragar um pouco a inversão?



Por incrivel que pareça não, estas canas ajudam a concentrar o ar frio, e intensificar a inversão, trata-se de um caso muito interessante.
Do lado de lá, o terreno tem muito menos geada, ainda hoje em conversa com o dono do terreno ele disse " Pois naquela cova de lá( esta foto) faz muito mais geada".


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2014 às 15:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por incrivel que pareça não, estas canas ajudam a concentrar o ar frio, e intensificar a inversão, trata-se de um caso muito interessante.
> Do lado de lá, o terreno tem muito menos geada, ainda hoje em conversa com o dono do terreno ele disse " Pois naquela cova de lá( esta foto) faz muito mais geada".



Interessante, tinha a ideia que as canas tinham o efeito contrario, ou seja impediam o ar frio de chagar ao fundo do vale e de se concentrar, estava errado pelos vistos!


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 15:54)

Entretanto deixo aqui alguns mapas feitos por mim em 2013, relacionado com um estudo que fiz sobre a inversão térmica nesta vale.
Assim dá para perceber pormenorizadamente como é o relevo da região.
O Rs está instalado perto do ponto F2.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 16:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> A ideia será fazer registos de temperatura/humidade até a manhã do próximo Sábado, possivelmente não vou ter a possbilidade de fazer qualquer registo fotografico da geada, mas também o meu verdadeiro interesse é mesmo saber os valores de temperatura.
> Felizmente existe sempre grande disponibilidade por parte proprietário do terreno, da-me toda a liberdade para andar por lá a fazer registos.



Não posso prometer mas talvez consiga passar por lá e obter fotos.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 17:27)

MSantos disse:


> Interessante, tinha a ideia que as canas tinham o efeito contrario, ou seja impediam o ar frio de chagar ao fundo do vale e de se concentrar, estava errado pelos vistos!



Pois, por vezes isto tornasse meio desconcertante, só mostra que cada inversão tem a sua própria dinâmica e nunca se pode generalizar. Claro que não nos podemos esquecer da escala de análise, o que torna a representatividade ainda mais reduzida.
Olha este esquema simples, representa o que se passa por lá.


----------



## João Branco (28 Dez 2014 às 18:18)

Olá a todos. Já há alguns anos que sigo este site mas nunca consegui criar uma conta e entretanto estive a viver no Reino Unido e esquecime completamente.
Tenho aqui alguns locais interessantes:

1- Vale de Coselhas, Coimbra, coordenadas 40.2237459614, -8.40035227041, no qual eu vou instalar um Auriol amanhã (arranjei-o mesmo a tempo da vaga de frio do fim de ano, a rapariga da linha de apoio ao cliente do LIDL já estava pelos cabelos de me ouvir).
Em noites de inversão térmica ja lá registei -5ºC no termómetro do carro, ao passar na via rápida adjacente por volta da meia-noite. Este estudo:
http://www.apdr.pt/congresso/2009/pdf/Sessão 35/261A.pdf
comprova o facto.

2- Cabreira, conselho de Goís, coordenadas 40.1401551424, -8.07197730039

3- Portagem, Marvão, coordenadas 39.3839811379, -7.38222349693

4- Este vale algures na Serra do Alvão, coordenadas 41.3338093502, -7.79917757105

5- Este vale no Gerês, coordenadas 41.7491265451, -8.07753952556

6- E finalmente, dum dos lados deste pequeno outeiro no Montesinho, que fica em sí num vale
coordenadas 41.9318802733, -6.84421657975

Já agora, estou a pensar instalar o Auriol numa vara de ferro espetada no chão com cerca de 1,80m de altura com a ponta do cabo protegida por um vaso de plástico no topo e o aparelho dentro dum saco no chão atrás dumas canas para não dar nas vista. Parece-vos um bom método?
E como é que se inserem imagens?


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 18:24)

StormRic disse:


> Não posso prometer mas talvez consiga passar por lá e obter fotos.



Olha que vale certamente a pena
Fotos de 26 de Fevereiro e 1 de Março de 2013
Assim que se entra neste terreno é um ar gelido incrivel, fui para lá sem luvas, passei mal.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 20:53)

João Branco disse:


> Olá a todos. Já há alguns anos que sigo este site mas nunca consegui criar uma conta e entretanto estive a viver no Reino Unido e esquecime completamente.
> Tenho aqui alguns locais interessantes:
> 
> 1- Vale de Coselhas, Coimbra, coordenadas 40.2237459614, -8.40035227041, no qual eu vou instalar um Auriol amanhã (arranjei-o mesmo a tempo da vaga de frio do fim de ano, a rapariga da linha de apoio ao cliente do LIDL já estava pelos cabelos de me ouvir).
> ...



Boas João Branco, bem-vindo ao forum.
Obrigado pela partilha dos locais.
Quanto ao metodo parece-me bem, tenta sempre proteger bem o sensor da humidade nocturna.
O sitio onde pretendes instalar o sensor auriol parece-me bem interessante, dá ideia que a zona recebe bastante ar frio da zona de Bemposta e vale de Linhares.
A vertente exposta a norte tambem deve fazer bastante sombra, o que é bom para o efeito.


----------



## DaniFR (28 Dez 2014 às 21:32)

João Branco disse:


> Olá a todos. Já há alguns anos que sigo este site mas nunca consegui criar uma conta e entretanto estive a viver no Reino Unido e esquecime completamente.
> Tenho aqui alguns locais interessantes:
> 
> 1- Vale de Coselhas, Coimbra, coordenadas 40.2237459614, -8.40035227041, no qual eu vou instalar um Auriol amanhã (arranjei-o mesmo a tempo da vaga de frio do fim de ano, a rapariga da linha de apoio ao cliente do LIDL já estava pelos cabelos de me ouvir).
> ...


Bem-vindo.
Já me tinha lembrado que o Vale de Coselhas devia ter umas inversões térmicas interessantes. Entre São Romão e a zona do Hospital Pediátrico há locais que durante o Outono/Inverno estão sempre à sombra, devido à encosta a sul.
No outro dia passei na circular externa, por volta das 8h, e reparei que os telhados dos prédios perto da fucoli tinham alguma geada. 

Para quem não conhece, o vale é este:


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Dez 2014 às 21:46)

Já agora um complemento.
Bem, a carta não deixa duvidas, naquela zona de Bemposta e vale de Linhares deve fazer frio que se farta, que parte dele é despejado em São Romão.
A encosta junto a São Romão, para além de ser exposta a norte/NE, ainda apresenta um bom declive.


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2014 às 22:14)

João Branco disse:


> Olá a todos. Já há alguns anos que sigo este site mas nunca consegui criar uma conta e entretanto estive a viver no Reino Unido e esquecime completamente.
> Tenho aqui alguns locais interessantes:
> 
> 1- Vale de Coselhas, Coimbra, coordenadas 40.2237459614, -8.40035227041, no qual eu vou instalar um Auriol amanhã (arranjei-o mesmo a tempo da vaga de frio do fim de ano, a rapariga da linha de apoio ao cliente do LIDL já estava pelos cabelos de me ouvir).
> ...



Muito bem-vindo!


----------



## João Branco (28 Dez 2014 às 22:32)

Estas são as coordenadas exatas do sítio onde eu estou a pensar por o termómetro: 40.2226887992, -8.40068331241. No outro dia fui lá fazer uma "inspeção preliminar" e parece que o melhor sítio é mesmo este porque não apanha tanto sol, dá menos nas vistas e era o que tinha as ervas com mais orvalho, comparado com as primeiras coordenadas. Para além disso, era fresquíssimo e já eram para ai 3h da tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2014 às 00:14)

João Branco disse:


> Estas são as coordenadas exatas do sítio onde eu estou a pensar por o termómetro: 40.2226887992, -8.40068331241. No outro dia fui lá fazer uma "inspeção preliminar" e parece que o melhor sítio é mesmo este porque não apanha tanto sol, dá menos nas vistas e era o que tinha as ervas com mais orvalho, comparado com as primeiras coordenadas. Para além disso, era fresquíssimo e já eram para ai 3h da tarde.



Ou seja, mesmo na base  da vertente e colado á linha de água, interessante, depois partilha por aqui os dados.


----------



## João Branco (29 Dez 2014 às 18:20)

Olá a todos.
Já instalei o sensor, mas mudei de ideias em relação ao local exato. Em vês de o pôr no sopé da vertente virada a norte, pu-lo num terreno a norte da via rápida, pelos factos de que este apanha melhor o fluxo de ar dos vales de Linhares e Bemposta (enquanto o sopé da encosta tem o fluxo travado pela via rápida e por umas canas) , que ainda que no outro dia tenha observado mais orvalho e estivesse mais fresco no sopé da encosta, isto deverá ter sido causado pela maior humidade do riacho proxímo e pela sombra, e não exactamente por temperaturas mais baixas. Além disso, este novo sítio é muito mais discreto, bem protegido do sol e no entanto é extremamente bem exposto . Quando acabei de o instalar, para ai ás 17:15h, marcava 9,2ºC.
Em relação às temperaturas mínimas previstas pelo IPMA nesta altura para Coimbra para os próximos dias, são de 1/-1/0/ e 2, o que significa que subiu dos -3 previstos há uns dias, mas ainda assim deverá dar umas boas inversões térmicas no local, especialmente se o vento estiver calmo (para já, na minha zona há algum vento e algumas rajadas fortes e as previões indicam vento fraco a moderado para os dias em questão).
Sou capaz de postar os resultados desta noite já amanhã .


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2014 às 19:10)

Amanhã de manhã vou ao Pisão consultar a minima desta madrugada, será minima negativa.







Em Alcabideche, no topo, sigo com 8,3ºC, neste terreno já deve ir nos 3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Dez 2014 às 19:36)

João Branco disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Já instalei o sensor, mas mudei de ideias em relação ao local exato. Em vês de o pôr no sopé da vertente virada a norte, pu-lo num terreno a norte da via rápida, pelos factos de que este apanha melhor o fluxo de ar dos vales de Linhares e Bemposta (enquanto o sopé da encosta tem o fluxo travado pela via rápida e por umas canas) , que ainda que no outro dia tenha observado mais orvalho e estivesse mais fresco no sopé da encosta, isto deverá ter sido causado pela maior humidade do riacho proxímo e pela sombra, e não exactamente por temperaturas mais baixas. Além disso, este novo sítio é muito mais discreto, bem protegido do sol e no entanto é extremamente bem exposto . Quando acabei de o instalar, para ai ás 17:15h, marcava 9,2ºC.
> Em relação às temperaturas mínimas previstas pelo IPMA nesta altura para Coimbra para os próximos dias, são de 1/-1/0/ e 2, o que significa que subiu dos -3 previstos há uns dias, mas ainda assim deverá dar umas boas inversões térmicas no local, especialmente se o vento estiver calmo (para já, na minha zona há algum vento e algumas rajadas fortes e as previões indicam vento fraco a moderado para os dias em questão).
> Sou capaz de postar os resultados desta noite já amanhã .



Bela entrada no forum, foi em grande, ainda bem que existem mais pessoas com este interesse pelas inversões. 
Força nisso João.


----------



## nelson972 (30 Dez 2014 às 16:46)

Hoje esperava uma mínima interessante em Alvados mas o que ficou registado foi ... 4,9° !


----------



## DaniFR (30 Dez 2014 às 17:11)

nelson972 disse:


> Hoje esperava uma mínima interessante em Alvados mas o que ficou registado foi ... 4,9° !


O culpado é o vento.
Aqui foi igual, mínima positiva por causa do vento durante toda a noite. Já registei mínimas bem mais interessantes em dias que previam muito menos frio.


----------



## João Branco (30 Dez 2014 às 17:58)

No meu sensor aconteceu o mesmo. Esteve uma noite muito ventosa e a mínima foi de 2.0ºC, mas só hoje é que acabei de o proteger. Mas aproveitei e instalei o meu outro Auriol no sopé da encosta Norte, e este revelou-se muito mais promissor, porque, quando o pus ao nível do solo (sem tocar diretamente no chão) quando estava a espetar o ferro na terra, ele chegou a registar 3,7ºC, isto entre as 3h e as 4h da tarde, estando este local sempre à sombra. No entanto, bastou po-lo no ferro a uma altura aproximada de 1,3m para a temperatura subir para os 5,7ºC, mas ainda assim, são 5.7ºC às 4h da tarde numa tarde bem menos ventosa que ontem. Esta noite deve fazer frio que até doí. Ainda pensei em fazer umas perguntas a uns moradores locais, mas eles estavam no meio de um campo a cavar terra e decidi não incomodá-los.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 18:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã de manhã vou ao Pisão consultar a minima desta madrugada, será minima negativa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Minima de *- 0,5ºC*, o vento marcou presença.
Hoje quando lá cheguei ( 8:10) estavam 0,8ºC e apenas 73% HR.
A geada era fraca, nem mereceu qualquer foto.
Para a próxima madrugada espero uma minima mais baixa.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2014 às 20:07)

A inversão térmica no vale do Pisão, nao foi nada de extraordinario, apenas 3ºC, entre o topo e o fundo de vale, já cheguei a registar diferenças de 6ºC.
Hoje está  um pouco menos vento isso vai fazer a diferença.

Nota: os dois pontos distam entre eles apenas 950 metros.


----------



## StormRic (30 Dez 2014 às 21:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hoje quando lá cheguei ( 8:10) estavam 0,8ºC e apenas 73% HR.
> A geada era fraca, nem mereceu qualquer foto.
> Para a próxima madrugada espero uma minima mais baixa.



Eu nada encontrei aqui apesar dos 6º na varanda serem um valor típico em que acontece geada no pequeno campo de S.Gonçalo aqui ao lado. Não achas que a humidade relativamente baixa terá contribuído para a ausência de geada?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Dez 2014 às 21:19)

StormRic disse:


> Eu nada encontrei aqui apesar dos 6º na varanda serem um valor típico em que acontece geada no pequeno campo de S.Gonçalo aqui ao lado. Não achas que a humidade relativamente baixa terá contribuído para a ausência de geada?



É uma das causas, mas  uma temperatura perto dos 0ºC (0,8ºC às 8:10, a mínima não deve ter andado longe) também não dá para grandes coisas.

Mas de forma geral a ausência de geadas é devido à falta de humidade, obviamente.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

StormRic disse:


> Eu nada encontrei aqui apesar dos 6º na varanda serem um valor típico em que acontece geada no pequeno campo de S.Gonçalo aqui ao lado. Não achas que a humidade relativamente baixa terá contribuído para a ausência de geada?



Boas StormRic,

Sim foi claramente a baixa humidade que não permitiu a formação de geada mais intensa, porque não foi falta de frio certamente, pois registei -0,5ºC de minima a 1,70 m do solo, junto ao solo foi obviamente mais baixo.
Assim que tiver os dados comigo (Sabado) é que posso consultar o comportamento da humidade ao longo da madrugada, depois publico aqui o grafico.
Amanhã vou tentar passar por lá.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Dez 2014 às 11:07)

Achei interessante postar estas duas localizações que são bastante conhecidas pelas pessoas da região como sendo gélidas nestes dias de inverno, algumas já referidas.






1- Depressão de Alvados
2- Polje Mira-Minde

1- Perfil da Depressão de Alvados e uma foto do local (da internet)









2- Perfil do Polje Mira-Minde e foto do local (da internet)









Há ainda outras zonas encaixadas na Serra dos candeeiros como esta, em que uma amigo me disse que tinha registado 0,0ºC(21h) há cerca de 2 dias atrás, ou seja, um pouco antes deste frio se instalar mais por esta zona.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

Ao inicio da manhã dei um salto ao Pisão, infelizmente teve que ser rápido,pois o trabalho esperava-me.
Menos vento no vale, mais humidade, e *-2,2º*C de temperatura minima.
O terreno voltou a gelar.
O congelador do concelho de Cascais. 











Valor de temperatura que o datalogger indicava.
O RS estava com uma camada de gelo assinável.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 14:23)

@StormRic, olha o acesso ao terreno. 
Um caça inversões sofre


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Dez 2014 às 16:13)

Hoje de manhã , fui a um local aqui perto , mas mais abrigado para ver o comportamento da temperatura e a influência que o vento tem nela.
Por lá passa um ribeiro e o sitio é no fundo de uma encosta .
Cota maxima é 183m e cota minima cerca de 100m.

Local: ( estive parado com o carro no X , o sensor esteve na relva ao lado direito)




Eegisto ás 8:29h(Não liguem ás horas do auriol )




A essa mesma hora a minha EM registava 3,8ºC

Local na carta militar:





Vou ver se ponho o auriol , na área assinalada a Azul , junto da ribeira.


----------



## João Branco (31 Dez 2014 às 17:39)

Oi pessoal. Hoje fui aos meus sensores e no sensor do terreno mais a Norte a mínima foi de *-2,3ºC*, enquanto no sensor do sopé da encosta foi de *-3,0ºC.*
As temperaturas atuais (por volta das 11:30h) eram de respetivamente *7,8ºC* e *3,2ºC*. Havia imensa geada e até algum gelo na estrada no sope da encosta, mas sou capaz de demorar algum tempo a postar as fotos.

Ainda assim acho que estes locais ainda tem muito mais para dar, porque este nem foi dos dias mais frios que me parecesse a mim nem havia muita geada noutros locais da cidade. Lembro-me de uma ocasião há uns 5 ou 6 anos atrás em que pelo menos as  zonas do Areeiro, Bairro Norton de Matos e Solum estavam cobertas por uma camada de geada que mais parecia neve e as barras da Escola Eugénio de Castro tinham formado pequenos pingentes de gelo. Nesse tempo teria sido bom.
DaniFR se tiveres disponibilidade está á vontade para ir ao local, seria bom se tentasses descobrir algum defeito, talvez o sensor do sopé da encosta esteja muito baixo, talvez precisem ambos de mais proteção, etc
Para chegares lá vindo da circular externa tens que sair na saida de Bemposta/São Romão. Há duas passagens por baixo da via rápida, um dos sensores esta num poste de eletrecidade ao pé da passagem mais a leste. Para chegares ao outro, vais por essa passagem em direção à encosta até chegares a uma ponte por cima da ribeira. Aí já deves ver o ferro com o tupperware branco.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2014 às 17:48)

Esta madrugada promete ser  mais fria aqui na minha zona, nesto momento os topos que circundam o vale do Pisão estão com vento fraco, isso vai intensificar  a inversão térmica.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2015 às 19:21)

Boas!
Hoje fui a um local onde achei que tem potencial de inversão térmica.

Estrada para lá:











Nesta curva acima tinha deixado o sensor uns minutos para saber a temperatura por lá ,e num instante registei *8,4ºC* isto ás 16:46h.
A minha estação a essa hora estava com *11,8ºC.*





Passa lá a Ribeira de São caetano:





Este local ás 15:30h já não tem sol










Deixei o auriol lá , no circulo azul , num ranco daquela árvore.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 22:09)

Sitio interessante, bom declive, pouca vegetação nas vertentes, deve arrefecer bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2015 às 23:02)

fhff disse:


> Caro Jonas_87,
> 
> Hoje de manhã as inversões foram bastante fortes. Na zona da Tapada de Mafra, onde passei por volta das 8:30, junto à entrada da Tapada, estavam -1,0 ºC. Hoje promete...



Boas fhff,
Prosseguindo a pequena conversa que tivemos, de facto a zona que falas tem um grande potencial, por aquilo que conheço do concelho de Mafra, acredito que pode ser um dos pontos mais frios do concelho,batendo o vale dos Cheleiros.
Se tudo correr bem, vou instalar um datalogger no final da tarde de Sabado para obter o registo da inversão da madrugada de Domingo.
Após algum tempo a analisar, vou colocar aqui.
Aqueles 5 valeiros numa encosta exposta a NE, com declive assinavel, e um desnivel superior a 150 metros, possivelmente são elementos importantes para uma inversão intensa, para não falar do fluxo de ar frio que vem da zona da Tapada de Mafra. De todos os vales que já fiz registos, este é aquele  que apresenta maiores dimensões, refiro-me ao desnível das vertentes.


----------



## João Branco (2 Jan 2015 às 18:21)

Oi pessoal
Antes de mais lamento informar que o meu sensor do sopé da encosta foi roubado, algo de que eu não estava à espera porque não passa ali muita gente nem parecia dar muito nas vistas. Felizmente só custam 4 euros, o problema é que são totil dificeis de encontrar no LIDL e lá se vão os dados. Talvez seja melhor não postar as localizações exatas aqui, basta um gajo qualquer ler isto e vai lá buscá-lo, a pensar que estes equipamentos valem uma fortuna.
Quanto ao outro sensor, da outra vez que lá fui esqueci-me de fazer reset, portanto assume-se que a temperatura mínima tenha sido maior ou igual a -2.3ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2015 às 20:00)

Hoje ao final da manhã , fui buscar o sensor auriol que tinha deixado junto da ribeira são caetano.
Deixo mais umas fotos do local:
>A descer :





>Já lá em baixo:





> Comparação com a minha estacão :
    Aqui a minha Davis e um Sensor Auriol que deixei na varanda registam *3,4ºc* de minima.






Lá no vale junto da ribeira, registaram-se *0,7ºc* de minima !


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2015 às 20:04)

João Branco disse:


> Oi pessoal
> Antes de mais lamento informar que o meu sensor do sopé da encosta foi roubado, algo de que eu não estava à espera porque não passa ali muita gente nem parecia dar muito nas vistas. Felizmente só custam 4 euros, o problema é que são totil dificeis de encontrar no LIDL e lá se vão os dados. Talvez seja melhor não postar as localizações exatas aqui, basta um gajo qualquer ler isto e vai lá buscá-lo, a pensar que estes equipamentos valem uma fortuna.
> Quanto ao outro sensor, da outra vez que lá fui esqueci-me de fazer reset, portanto assume-se que a temperatura mínima tenha sido maior ou igual a -2.3ºC.



Bem, que situação, no meu caso, sempre que coloco sensores/ dataloggers coloco-os em zonas isoladas e em terrenos privados sempre que posso,falo com os proprietários para evitar problemas, se porventura alguem quiser roubar algum material vai passar mal até o encontrar.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2015 às 23:18)

João Branco disse:


> Oi pessoal
> Antes de mais lamento informar que o meu sensor do sopé da encosta foi roubado, algo de que eu não estava à espera porque não passa ali muita gente nem parecia dar muito nas vistas. Felizmente só custam 4 euros, o problema é que são totil dificeis de encontrar no LIDL e lá se vão os dados. Talvez seja melhor não postar as localizações exatas aqui, basta um gajo qualquer ler isto e vai lá buscá-lo, a pensar que estes equipamentos valem uma fortuna.
> Quanto ao outro sensor, da outra vez que lá fui esqueci-me de fazer reset, portanto assume-se que a temperatura mínima tenha sido maior ou igual a -2.3ºC.


Fizeste mal colocar aqui a localização exacta. Nunca sabemos se alguém mal intencionado lê o post. Mas não deve ter sido esse o caso, porque se não teriam roubados os dois sensores, apesar de ser uma zona pouco movimentada pode ter passado alguém que viu lá o sensor.
Para a próxima coloca o sensor longe da estrada ou de zonas de passagem, tenta que não fique muito visível, e é melhor não publicar a localização exacta.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2015 às 14:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas fhff,
> Prosseguindo a pequena conversa que tivemos, de facto a zona que falas tem um grande potencial, por aquilo que conheço do concelho de Mafra, acredito que pode ser um dos pontos mais frios do concelho,batendo o vale dos Cheleiros.
> Se tudo correr bem, vou instalar um datalogger no final da tarde de Sabado para obter o registo da inversão da madrugada de Domingo.
> Após algum tempo a analisar, vou colocar aqui.
> Aqueles 5 valeiros numa encosta exposta a NE, com declive assinavel, e um desnivel superior a 150 metros, possivelmente são elementos importantes para uma inversão intensa, para não falar do fluxo de ar frio que vem da zona da Tapada de Mafra. De todos os vales que já fiz registos, este é aquele  que apresenta maiores dimensões, refiro-me ao desnível das vertentes.



Infelizmente tive um problema com o datalogger, e tambem não vou ter tempo de instalar o sensor no terreno, ficará para outra oportunidade.
Os vales onde vou fazer registo nesta madrugada será no meu 2ºlocal de seguimento e vale do Cuco, muita geada e minimas negativas a caminho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2015 às 15:09)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Hoje ao final da manhã , fui buscar o sensor auriol que tinha deixado junto da ribeira são caetano.
> Deixo mais umas fotos do local:
> >A descer :
> 
> ...



Tinha me enganado a por as fotos..já arranjei!


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2015 às 16:27)

Deixo aqui um modelo de datalogger da PCE:
>Medidor de temperatura USB PCE-HT 71N (apenas regista dados de temperatura)








Preço : 42€
(https://www.pce-instruments.com/esp...ce-td-60-det_400808.htm?_list=kat&_listpos=80)
*---------------*

Eu estou indeciso entre o que coloquei acima ou este :
>Medidor de temperatura USB PCE-HT 71N( mede temperatura e humidade)




Preço : 71€
(https://www.pce-instruments.com/espanol/?&action=ShowItem&_artnr=100345&_wknr=0)


----------



## João Branco (3 Jan 2015 às 16:55)

Ainda que o meu outro datalogger estivesse bem escondido, decidi mudá-lo para um sítio melhor. Hoje a mínima foi de *-1,2ºC*.


----------



## João Branco (4 Jan 2015 às 20:24)

Hoje a mínima foi de *-2.4ºC *enquanto às 13:13h estavam *7.9ºC*. Agora vou lá durante o fim de semana. Da próxima vez que la for sou capaz de reforçar a proteção para a fazer á prova de vendaval.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2015 às 08:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Infelizmente tive um problema com o datalogger, e tambem não vou ter tempo de instalar o sensor no terreno, ficará para outra oportunidade.
> Os vales onde vou fazer registo nesta madrugada será no meu 2ºlocal de seguimento e vale do Cuco, muita geada e minimas negativas a caminho.



Minimas de ontem

Vale da Mangancha: -1,7ºC




Gelo na estrada





Vale do Cuco: -3,3ºC




Gelo na estrada




__________

Ontem ao final da manhã aproveitei para fazer a estrada que liga o SobraL da Abelheira ao Codeçal( a tal zona que era para ter colocado o datalogger) o vale é de facto interessante, por lá a minima deve ter caido aos -5ºC.

















Os sitios que me pareceram melhores para instalar o datalogger
Junto à ETAR de Chança




Naquele limoal lá em baixo


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2015 às 19:57)

jonas_87 disse:


>



Amanhã vou voltar a colocar o sensor neste terreno, pretendo registar as minimas de quinta-feira,sexta-feira e Sábado.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

Ás 19horas a temperatura ia nos 3,5ºC, vamos ver até onde desce.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Jan 2015 às 16:07)

Boas Tardes 

Para quem quer ter uma estação meteorológica simples com termómetro ou pluviómetro ou higrómetro ou barómetro,  a loja Leroy Merlin( Loja física e online) tem á disposição vários artigos para venda. 

Ideal para o *Projeto: os locais mais frios de Portugal (por inversão térmica)

http://www.leroymerlin.pt/Site/Produtos/Climatizacao/Regulacao-de-temperatura.aspx*


----------



## João Branco (10 Jan 2015 às 18:34)

Olá a todos.
Dia 5 a mínima foi de *-2.4ºC* e dos dias 6 até 10 a temperatura mínima foi de *-2.5ºC *e a máxima foi *15.5ºC. *Hoje, quando fui lá, por volta do meio dia, ainda havia imensa geada e gelo suficiente para deixar branca aquela estrada onde eu tinha o meu termómetro que foi roubado. E de estranhar que a temperatura mínima deste novo local  seja constantemente de -2.4ºC ou -2.5ºC.

Estive a ler parte deste documento http://www.rmets.org/sites/default/files/pdf/guidelines/aws-guide.pdf
sobre proteção e localização de estações meteorológicas e parece-me que o meu termómetro possa ter algumas pequenas falhas, nada de especial para um meteorologista amador. Não posso deixar de notar que mesmo com a proteção atual o sensor exterior costuma estar molhado. portanto a médio prazo talvez o plano de ação seja instalá-lo da maneira como o jonas_87 faz: com um daqueles abrigos próprios para instrumentos e talvez instalar um igual em Vale de Linhares.





Dentro de pouco tempo sou capaz de postar fotos da geada do dia 31 de Dezembro.

PS: Jonas, onde é que se compram estes abrigos?
Obg


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2015 às 19:56)

Esta tarde voltei a instalar o sensor no vale do Pisão, Alcabideche.
Domingo devo registar minima negativa ou a rondar os 0ºC, vamos ver.


----------



## João Branco (25 Jan 2015 às 15:16)

Do dia 12 ao dia 17 a máxima foi *17.4ºC* e a mínima *-0.5ºC *. De 18 a 25 foram *24.1ºC* e *-1.1ºC*. Dá para sentir o efeito de estufa dentro do vasso, o que explica a máxima tão alta. Também o facto de estar a cerca de 1.8m de altura numa árvore (fora dos parâmetros standart de medição) deve afetar os registos.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2015 às 16:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esta tarde voltei a instalar o sensor no vale do Pisão, Alcabideche.
> Domingo devo registar minima negativa ou a rondar os 0ºC, vamos ver.




Boas tardes,

Inversão térmica do costume, a minima desceu aos -0,1ºC.

Como referi no post no litoral centro, desta vez percorri o vale para ver como estava a formação de geada e observar tambem a nevoa da inversão/ vapor que corre junto à linha de água.

Cova habitual






Registo da minima






Pequenas gotas congeladas no suporte do RS.






Fio do sensor auriol






Geada











Aqui já é outra zona do vale, a 2ª zona mais fria, neste sector o vale é muito encaixado, para se ter ideia a largura do vale chega a ter 10 metros apenas.






Nesta foto vê-se bem que a inclinção da vertente(exposta a norte) é acentuada, embora o desnivel não ultrapasse os 60 metros, ainda assim a inversão térmica é sempre bastante intensa entre o topo e o fundo de vale.





Sempre interessante esta nevoa a correr vale a baixo.






Outra perspectiva







Mais geada na base da vertente.






Algum gelo no telhado






Quando saí do local.


----------



## João Branco (25 Jan 2015 às 17:13)

Aqui estão as imagens da geada do dia 31 de Dezembro


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 13:00)

*Novo local de análise - Vale do rio Sobral - Chança/Codeçal - Mafra*

Como já tinha falado anteriormente, este vale é mais frio que os outros dois que ultimamente tenho feito registos(_*vale da Mangancha*_/ *vale do Cuco*), digo isto baseado naquilo que agricultores e familiares me contam. A escolha do local baseou-se principalmente na configuração do terreno na aldeia de Chança, como se pode ver na carta militar, naquele valeiro, forma-se uma especie várzea. Na aldeia gera-se bastante ar frio, que de seguida é despejado junto ao local onde vou colocar o sensor/datalogger. Na manhã que captei a foto, observei uma nevoa ténue avançar valeiro abaixo rumo à zona de confluência entre a ribeira de Chança e o rio Sobral, despertou-me atenção, por lá é despejado muito ar frio.
Acredito que estamos perante o local mais frio do concelho de Mafra, estou tão curioso para ver os registos da minima, como ver o estado da estrada apos minimas negativas.


----------



## João Branco (1 Fev 2015 às 20:32)

Olá a todos
De dia 26 de Janeiro a dia 1 de Fevereiro a máxima foi de *23.8ºC* e a mínima foi de *-0.3ºC*.
Agora já mudei o termómetro de sítio para um sítio mais seguro.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2015 às 20:53)

A acontecer tais previsões, posso muito bem fazer registos de -6ºC/-7ºC  
A minima mais baixa que registei foi -6ºC no vale da Mangancha a  4 de Fevereiro de 2012.
Inversões agressivas a caminho.

Va pessoal toca a fazer registos.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2015 às 00:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ao inicio da manhã dei um salto ao Pisão, infelizmente teve que ser rápido,pois o trabalho esperava-me.
> Menos vento no vale, mais humidade, e *-2,2º*C de temperatura minima.
> ...




Por aquilo que os modelos apontam, no Sabado talvez consiga bater a minima do dia 30 de Dezembro de 2014, -2,2ºC.
A estrada de acesso ao local vai certamente gelar, graças a precipitação que vai cair na tarde de hoje(Sexta-Feira), e também devido ao vale ser encaixado/ N247 estar exactamente na base de vertentes expostas a N/NE , possivelmente, a estrada manter-se-á molhada.
Quanto as minimas de Domingo na zona oeste, estou curioso com a inversão no vale do Sobral, sinceramente não sei o que vai sair dali, potencial não falta, vamos ver.
Nos próximos dias vou postando mais informações/fotos.


----------



## João Branco (7 Fev 2015 às 17:52)

Aqui está uma foto do gelo no meu quintal, na manhã do dia 5 ou 6. A mesa tinha acumulado água da chuva que congelou em ambas as vezes.




Em relação às temperaturas, dos dias 2 a 4 de Fevereiro a máxima foi *13.5 ºC* e a mínima *-0.7ºC*. Dos dias 5 a 7 foram *10.3ºC *e *-3.1ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2015 às 18:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> *Novo local de análise - Vale do rio Sobral - Chança/Codeçal - Mafra*
> 
> Como já tinha falado anteriormente, este vale é mais frio que os outros dois que ultimamente tenho feito registos(_*vale da Mangancha*_/ *vale do Cuco*), digo isto baseado naquilo que agricultores e familiares me contam. A escolha do local baseou-se principalmente na configuração do terreno na aldeia de Chança, como se pode ver na carta militar, naquele valeiro, forma-se uma especie várzea. Na aldeia gera-se bastante ar frio, que de seguida é despejado junto ao local onde vou colocar o sensor/datalogger. Na manhã que captei a foto, observei uma nevoa ténue avançar valeiro abaixo rumo à zona de confluência entre a ribeira de Chança e o rio Sobral, despertou-me atenção, por lá é despejado muito ar frio.
> Acredito que estamos perante o local mais frio do concelho de Mafra, estou tão curioso para ver os registos da minima, como ver o estado da estrada apos minimas negativas.




Estive lá no final da tarde.
Estava fresco e muita humidade, o vento era nulo.

Acabei por instalar do outro lado do rio Sobral, pareceu-me ser mais frio.
Vamos que ate onde desce a minima.


----------



## João Branco (8 Fev 2015 às 21:01)

Hoje, dia 8, a mínima foi *-2.2º*  e a máxima *10.5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2015 às 22:38)

Boas noites

Registo das minimas desta madrugada na zona Oeste.







*Vale da Mangancha*






*Vale do Sobral*






*Vale do Cuco*






Quando puder partilho as fotos da inversão da madrugada de Sabado no Pisão.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2015 às 19:30)

Aqui vai uma reportagem da inversão térmica intensa no *Pisão, Alcabideche*.
Data: 7/02/2015
Temperatura minima: -2,7ºC (na cova, nos restantes sitios não foi tao baixa, embora igualmente negativa) 

Fotos


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2015 às 22:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui vai uma reportagem da inversão térmica intensa no *Pisão, Alcabideche*.
> Data: 7/02/2015
> Temperatura minima: -2,7ºC (na cova, nos restantes sitios não foi tao baixa, embora igualmente negativa)



 Boa reportagem como sempre! Aquela é a encosta do Cabreiro, com os característicos penhascos da orla do maciço de Sintra. Essa encosta com cerca de 60-70m de desnível e virada a nor-nordeste deve ser um dos factores para tornar esse troço do vale tão favorável a inversões e geada/gelo. Depois do vale inflectir para sul e passar por baixo do viaduto, esse fundo plano abaixo da cota 40m também costuma ter geadas frequentes?


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2015 às 22:35)

StormRic disse:


> Boa reportagem como sempre! Aquela é a encosta do Cabreiro, com os característicos penhascos da orla do maciço de Sintra. Essa encosta com cerca de 60-70m de desnível e virada a nor-nordeste deve ser um dos factores para tornar esse troço do vale tão favorável a inversões e geada/gelo. Depois do vale inflectir para sul e passar por baixo do viaduto, esse fundo plano abaixo da cota 40m também costuma ter geadas frequentes?



Boas Stormric,

A encosta  do Cabreiro, principalmente na foto do rio, é a zona onde o vale é mais encaixado, a largura não passa os 5/6m apesar do vale ser pequeno é um excelente exemplo de um vale em V.
O fluxo de ar frio que vem do Pisão tem grande importância, basta observar com atenção a penúltima foto( as silvas estão com bastante geada e bem acima do nivel do rio, marcam claramente a camada de inversão junto ao rio), claro que a inclinação bem acentuada da vertente e exposição da mesma também contribui, mas ali o principal factor é mesmo o fluxo de ar frio da zona da Ponte do Pisão, confluência de dois vales (Atrozela e Pisão/Porto Covo). Por acaso, raramente continuo a percorrer o vale para tirar fotos, pois, como sei onde se localizam os sectores mais frios, fico sempre naquela área, Ponte do Pisão - Encosta do Cabreiro, ainda no Sábado vi essa diferença no solo, deixa de existir logo geada, ou a que existe é fraca, a cota do rio, afasta-se do caminho de terra, e isso está interligado com a formação de geada. Por exemplo, é como a formação de gelo na cova, se porventura o proprietário cortar o canavial, a inversão jamais será tao intensa. Enfim, isto é  quase nano-micro climatologia. 
A unica coisa que sei da zona por baixo do viaduto da A5, é que ha plantações de cana-de-açucar e existe tambem por lá uma mina de água, e muitas nascentes, infelizmente os caminhos estão vedados com cercas, é complicado andar por aquela área.
Ainda sobre a vertente do cabreiro, em 2013, quando fiz o estudo, fiquei a saber ( através o _software_ _Solweig_) que naquele sector do vale, nos dias mais pequenos do ano, a base da vertente não recebe qualquer hora de sol, o mesmo se aplica à curva do morto (não sei se sabes, mas é esse o nome que o pessoal da zona deu ja ha muitos anos devido ao  grave acidente onde morreu uma pessoa, o condutor apanhou gelo na curva e seguiu em frente, caiu para o rio, a curva que falo: https://www.google.pt/maps/@38.7383...ata=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1seogbQbVyy_MUG_BSY9mpCQ!2e0 ).


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2015 às 23:25)

2 fotos de outra perspectiva do vale do Sobral,







A carrinha lá em baixo na estrada ajuda a mostrar a dimensão do vale.
No Verão de 2013, houve registos de 44ºC neste buraco, muitos estragos em dezenas de limoais.


----------



## João Branco (18 Fev 2015 às 11:25)

De 9 a 17 de Fevereiro a mínima foi de *0.2ºC* e a máxima foi *18.6ºC*. Ontem, às 18:10 estavam *10.6ºC*.


----------



## João Branco (9 Mar 2015 às 07:56)

De 18 de Fevereiro a 8 de Março a mínima foi *1.6ºC* e a máxima *27.8ºC*  . Os estudos comprovam que Março é o mês com maiores amplitudes térmicas.


----------



## StormRic (9 Mar 2015 às 08:27)

João Branco disse:


> De 18 de Fevereiro a 8 de Março a mínima foi *1.6ºC* e a máxima *27.8ºC*  . Os estudos comprovam que Março é o mês com maiores amplitudes térmicas.



Daí em parte a razão de ser do conhecido ditado do Marçagão.


----------



## vitamos (9 Mar 2015 às 10:53)

João Branco disse:


> De 18 de Fevereiro a 8 de Março a mínima foi *1.6ºC* e a máxima *27.8ºC*  . Os estudos comprovam que Março é o mês com maiores amplitudes térmicas.



Esse registo de 27,8ºC parece-me um pouco inflacionado... O sensor encontra-se protegido de alguma forma? Tem um radiation shield ou pelo menos algum abrigo?


----------



## João Branco (9 Mar 2015 às 20:10)

Sim, tem proteção e penso que o sensor não apanha chuva nem luz solar. É pena não ter fotos do conjunto de momento. Quando poder tiro umas e ponho-as aqui. 
A instalação é a seguinte: 
1-Uma vara de ferro espetada no solo a com cerca de 1m de altura acima do solo.
2-Um balde com buracos  feitos com um berbequim para refrigeração (incluindo na parte do balde que fica mais acima para não fazer efeito de estufa) e para passar uma corda e um arame. O balde está colocado na diagonal em cima da vara e virado a norte (de maneira a que o sensor exterior não apanhe sol dos buracos).
3-O balde está fixo à vara por um arame.
4-Também está fixo ao chão por uma corda presa por ferrinhos tipo tenda com pedras em cima em dois locais que formam um triângulo com a vara e que não permitem ao balde rodar (resistiu bem ao vendaval recente, aqui há uns dias havia contentores do lixo caidos).
5-O sensor exterior está colado à vara dentro do balde acima dos seus limites inferiores pendendo para sul (para não apanhar luz do sol quando está na vertical) e o aparelho principal está dentro dum saco de plástico grosso no chão debaixo dumas ervas lá perto.

Mas sim, de facto a temperatura máxima parece ser bastante alta, mas o microclima do local em si pode oferecer uma explicação, talvez por ser a baixa altitude num vale, que possivelmente pode causar máximas altas e mínimas baixas.
Adicionalmente, os últimos dias têm sido bastante quentes, com máximas em vários pontos do país acima de 25ºC chegando mesmo aos *29.1ºC* em Leiria hoje e ainda mais alto há uns dias atrás.
O Provérbio: Março, Marçagão, manhãs de Inverno, tardes de Verão!


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2015 às 13:05)

João Branco disse:


> Sim, tem proteção e penso que o sensor não apanha chuva nem luz solar. É pena não ter fotos do conjunto de momento. Quando poder tiro umas e ponho-as aqui.
> A instalação é a seguinte:
> 1-Uma vara de ferro espetada no solo a com cerca de 1m de altura acima do solo.
> 2-Um balde com buracos  feitos com um berbequim para refrigeração (incluindo na parte do balde que fica mais acima para não fazer efeito de estufa) e para passar uma corda e um arame. O balde está colocado na diagonal em cima da vara e virado a norte (de maneira a que o sensor exterior não apanhe sol dos buracos).
> ...



João Branco o que explicas justifica claramente o desvio nos valores. Um balde (furado ou não) não e um abrigo. É o suficiente para se terem registos de 2, 3 ou mais ºC acima da realidade.
Quando se iniciou este tópico mais cedo ou mais tarde era de suspeitar que isto se verificasse. O esforço de colocar sensores em vários sítios para caracterizar locais, por exemplo de forte inversão, é sem duvida interessante. Agora se não se colocarem os sensores devidamente desimpedidos e apenas protegidos por um RS, então este tipo de estudo de interessante passa rapidamente a um registo de temperaturas em condição "não padrão".

Esta é uma "velha luta" que temos tido aqui no fórum desde há muito tempo. Sabemos que alguns levarão a mal estes reparos que visam não mais que ajudar,mas cabe-nos a obrigação de pelo menos tentar chamar a atenção. E não somos só nós. A título de curiosidade algumas estações amadoras à venda, já vêm acompanhadas com um segundo manual onde vêm "guidelines" sobre instalação e até instruções para construção de R.S. (mesmo já vindo a estação com o de origem). 

Existe uma comunidade nacional e internacional empenhada e que vê com muitos bons olhos estes estudos locais, portanto a credibilização dos mesmo só trará mais valias


----------



## Zapiao (10 Mar 2015 às 23:02)

Concordo, acabamos por não ter noção real das verdadeiras medições do local


----------



## João Branco (14 Mar 2015 às 21:45)

Aqui estão as fotos da instalação:
















De 9 a 14 de Março, a máxima foi *27.4ºC* e a mínima *2.6ºC*.
Compreendo a vossa preocupação. É um facto que os dados estão a ser recolhidos em condições não padrão. No entanto, suponho que se há algum desvio deve ser apenas nas máximas. Quanto às mínimas, que é o mais importante para este estudo, acho que não devem ser afetadas (ainda que sejam não padrão, devem servir para este estudo, como já alguem o disse anterioirmente). Agora será que as máximas estão mesmo a ser afetadas? Acho que é uma questão difícil de responder. Mas é um facto que estas instalações demoram tempo a aperfeiçoar e esta instalação atual é o que consegui "desenrascar" por agora.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2015 às 22:09)

João Branco disse:


> Agora será que as máximas estão mesmo a ser afetadas? Acho que é uma questão difícil de responder.



Não tenho grande experiência de estações automáticas mas penso que se o balde receber sol directo vai aquecer necessariamente bastante e irradiar esse calor para o interior e aquecer o ar contido no balde, especialmente se o vento for fraco e nao renovar suficientemente esse ar. O sensor também receberá essa irradiação do balde. Talvez ajudasse se o exterior do balde fosse coberto com folha de alumínio reflectora.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2015 às 08:53)

Esse abrigo/balde também me parece pouco eficiente, o sensor devia estar mais afastado do solo e também dessa vegetação.
Corrigindo isso, terás dados mais fiáveis, força João Branco.


----------



## nelson972 (15 Mar 2015 às 09:22)

Hoje mínima de -2,5° e bastante geada no local de seguimento para este tópico - Alvados. 
Retirei o termômetro porque preciso dele para outra finalidade. Quando voltar estará equipado com um abrigo em condições.







As campainhas que ainda resistem


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2015 às 15:27)

Bom trabalho Nelson, com a tua ajuda conseguimos ter ideia da intensidade da geada nessa zona assim como os valores das temperaturas minimas, obrigado.
No Verão,caso tenhas disponibilidade para tal, seria interessante partilhares também algumas minimas, eu vou tentar fazer o mesmo nos vales do costume.

Cumprimentos


----------



## nelson972 (15 Mar 2015 às 17:16)

É com todo o gosto que ajudo.  
E o verão aqui tem dias bem frescos, vai ser interessante registar isso.


----------



## João Branco (15 Mar 2015 às 18:26)

Com tempo hei-de fazer os ajustamentos necessários. Para já tenho estado bastante ocupado e entretanto a "estação fria" também está a acabar. Gostaria de colocar duas questões:
1- Onde é que se compram RSs?
2- Estão a pensar deixar os termómetros a funcionar até ao próximo inverno?


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2015 às 15:22)

João Branco disse:


> Com tempo hei-de fazer os ajustamentos necessários. Para já tenho estado bastante ocupado e entretanto a "estação fria" também está a acabar. Gostaria de colocar duas questões:
> 1- Onde é que se compram RSs?
> 2- Estão a pensar deixar os termómetros a funcionar até ao próximo inverno?



Antes de comprares Rs's dá uma vista de olhos por este tópico: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/construcao-radiation-shield-ou-abrigo-faca-voce-mesmo.729/ (algumas fotos desapareceram do tópico, mas não deixa de existir informação bastante útil.

Se tiveres a possibilidade de construir um, sempre são uns tostões que irás poupar


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 21:18)

João Branco disse:


> Estão a pensar deixar os termómetros a funcionar até ao próximo inverno?



No meu caso não, mas pretendo fazer registos de algumas minimas no vale do Cuco(Mafra) em pleno verão, quero ver se bato os 8ºC em Julho de 2013, isto no 2º local de seguimento.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2015 às 21:41)

Nºdias de geada no *Vale da Mangancha, Mafra*.

Outono/Inverno 2013/2014 : *42
Minima: -4,5ºC
*
Outono/Inverno 2013/2014: *52
Minima: -4,1ºC

Minima absoluta: -6ºC  (Fevereiro 2012)*


----------



## Cadito (3 Abr 2015 às 19:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nºdias de geada no *Vale da Mangancha, Mafra*.
> 
> Outono/Inverno 2013/2014 : *42
> Minima: -4,5ºC
> ...



Jonas, julgo que quererás dizer: 

Outono/Inverno _*2014/2015*_: *52*...

Cumprimentos e parabéns pelo excelente acompanhamento!


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Abr 2015 às 23:45)

Cadito disse:


> Jonas, julgo que quererás dizer:
> 
> Outono/Inverno _*2014/2015*_: *52*...
> 
> Cumprimentos e parabéns pelo excelente acompanhamento!



Obrigado pela correção Cadito.
Daqui a uns tempos devo voltar a fazer mais medições.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 08:24)

Boas,

Ontem fiz  uma caminhada por um vale nos arredores do 2º local de seguimento, com um bom potencial para inversão, chamou-me atenção o facto do vento soprar forte nos topos, e na cova o vento estar completamente nulo, dos outros vales ( Mangancha e Cuco) este é o mais abrigado, mas de longe. O arrefecimento nocturno deve ser agressivo.

No verão deve ser uma fornalha brutal. 







Vale Salgueiro
A linha de água practicamente a cota do trilho, no lado direito da foto.






Local onde se juntam as duas linhas de água dos respectivos vales ( assinalado no ponto vermelho) vale Salgueiro e vale Grande.











Quando houver oportunidade vou começar a fazer registos neste local.


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2015 às 13:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem fiz  uma caminhada por um vale nos arredores do 2º local de seguimento, com um bom potencial para inversão, chamou-me atenção o facto do vento soprar forte nos topos, e na cova o vento estar completamente nulo, dos outros vales ( Mangancha e Cuco) este é o mais abrigado, mas de longe. O arrefecimento nocturno deve ser agressivo.
> 
> ...



Parece ser um local com bastante potencial para fortes inversões!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Abr 2015 às 15:01)

MSantos disse:


> Parece ser um local com bastante potencial para fortes inversões!



Boas
MSantos,

Sim sem dúvida, tem ingredientes bem interessantes.
O local deve ter poucas horas de sol, graças ao estreitamento do vale e também devido às vertentes Norte e Este.
A vegetação ali presente é um bom indicativo disso mesmo, assim que entardece a humidade deve disparar.
No próximo mês farei os primeiros registos das t.minimas, vamos ver o que sai dali.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mai 2015 às 20:21)

Amanhã vou instalar o datalogger no Pisão de forma a registar a inversão da madrugada de Quarta-feira, a minima promete ser bem fresca, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mai 2015 às 21:25)

Datalogger (novo) instalado no Pisão _aka_ congelador  do concelho de Cascais.

O terreno está bastante diferente desde a ultima vez que lá estive, ha cerca de 3 meses, as ervas e silvas dispararam.











Objectivo será somente registar a minima desta madrugada.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 00:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> O terreno está bastante diferente desde a ultima vez que lá estive, ha cerca de 3 meses, as ervas e silvas dispararam.



Na minha opinião está bonito o terreno! 
Quando as silvas começam a crescer é um problema passar em certos locais...
Esse vale deve aquecer bem durante o dia. Daqui a poucas semanas já as nêsperas estão boas.
Também estou curioso de saber a mínima nesta situação e altura do ano, nem consigo fazer prognósticos.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 00:45)

StormRic disse:


> Na minha opinião está bonito o terreno!
> Quando as silvas começam a crescer é um problema passar em certos locais...
> Esse vale deve aquecer bem durante o dia. Daqui a poucas semanas já as nêsperas estão boas.
> Também estou curioso de saber a mínima nesta situação e altura do ano, nem consigo fazer prognósticos.



Sim o vale aquece bem já presenciei isso n vezes, alias pretendo mesmo fazer registos no verão, mas o local terá de ser outro, ainda que será sempre na mesma zona.
Deixei o datalogger a debitar dados de 10 em 10 minutos,  depois publico o grafico e tabela com o comportamento da humidade e temperatura.
Acredito numa minima nos 5/6ºC, a maior dúvida prende-se com a entrada ou não de nuvens, o gfs não aponta para isso, mas o ecmwf aponta para esse cenario, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 09:35)

Belo valor no Pisão:
Este local nunca desilude. 







Logo publico os graficos


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 13:09)

Aqui vai os dados, tive que fazer o  grafico com valores de meia em meia hora, pois de 10 em 10 minutos era demasiada informação.
A inversão surpreendeu-me, não esperava que arrefecesse tanto, excelente minima para o mês de Maio.


----------



## StormRic (6 Mai 2015 às 20:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> A inversão surpreendeu-me, não esperava que arrefecesse tanto, excelente minima para o mês de Maio.



Acho espantoso! Penso que pouca gente terá a noção disto, mínimas desta ordem num concelho tão ameno como são os da linha de Lisboa /Cascais.
Estas mínimas singulares prolongam-se pelo verão e tudo? Quero dizer em comparação com a região.
Quem viver aí no fundo do vale tem que acender a lareira à noite!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mai 2015 às 21:38)

StormRic disse:


> Acho espantoso! Penso que pouca gente terá a noção disto, mínimas desta ordem num concelho tão ameno como são os da linha de Lisboa /Cascais.
> Estas mínimas singulares prolongam-se pelo verão e tudo? Quero dizer em comparação com a região.
> Quem viver aí no fundo do vale tem que acender a lareira à noite!



Em Alcabideche registei uma minima de 9,8ºC, lá em baixo, no pisão, é outro mundo,enfim,um local peculiar, por isso é que não me canso de fazer registos por lá. 
As minimas devem ser frescas no verão, talvez minimas na ordem dos 10ºC não sei, é uma questão de fazer alguns registos por essa altura do ano.

PS:Repara no comportamento da humidade num vale, disparo sempre impressionante.


----------



## StormRic (7 Mai 2015 às 04:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> As minimas devem ser frescas no verão, talvez minimas na ordem dos 10ºC não sei, é uma questão de fazer alguns registos por essa altura do ano.



Qualquer dia nas noites de verão em que não se consegue estar em casa, vão para o fundo do vale do Pisão!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2015 às 09:44)

StormRic disse:


> Qualquer dia nas noites de verão em que não se consegue estar em casa, vão para o fundo do vale do Pisão!



Exacto, convem é levar uma camisola.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mai 2015 às 09:55)

As minimas de ontem registadas nas 2 estações mais próximas, a inversão em Colares não foi tão intensa como no Pisão.
É importante dizer que a estação de Colares, não se encontra na zona mais fria do vale, ao contrario do meu registo.


----------



## Agreste (23 Mai 2015 às 22:54)

alguém da Madeira conhece como se comporta o barranco onde está o estádio da Ribeira Brava?


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mai 2015 às 07:50)

Agreste disse:


> alguém da Madeira conhece como se comporta o barranco onde está o estádio da Ribeira Brava?



Boa questão, é um vale tão encaixado que até mete impressão, também tenho curiosidade em saber como se comporta o arrefecimento nocturno/ inversão naquele buraco.
O nº de horas de sol deve ser escasso, ainda assim, podia ser bem pior, caso o vale tivesse orientação E-O / O-E.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2015 às 00:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Boas @jonas_87 ,
> De facto a Estação Dunas de Mira , tem registo muito interessantes.
> 
> Também já estive a tentar descobrir como é que aquele local tem mínimas muito baixas.
> ...




Continuando a conversa, olha aqui a carta militar, ficamos logo com outra ideia.

A estação fica ali, entre 2 linhas de água.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mai 2015 às 10:46)

Ontem, minima de *5,5ºC* em Dunas de Mira.

@Joaopaulo, acredito que os factores potenciam a inversão naquele local sejam estes:

* Estação instalada à cota de 2 linhas de água
* Densa rede hidrográfica
* Local  muito abrigado
* Solo arenoso
* Muita vegetação em redor
* Presença de  pequenos valeiros a S/SO da estação
* Proximidade da lagoa de Mira

O que achas?


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 13:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem, minima de *5,5ºC* em Dunas de Mira.
> 
> @Joaopaulo, acredito que os factores potenciam a inversão naquele local sejam estes:
> 
> ...


Boas,
Sim , esses podem ser muito bem os elementos que potenciam a inversão por lá!

So agora depois de ver na carta militar , reparei que existem duas valas 

Aqui está a do lado NNE, os canaviais ao lado da estrada 334:


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2015 às 07:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem fiz  uma caminhada por um vale nos arredores do 2º local de seguimento, com um bom potencial para inversão, chamou-me atenção o facto do vento soprar forte nos topos, e na cova o vento estar completamente nulo, dos outros vales ( Mangancha e Cuco) este é o mais abrigado, mas de longe. O arrefecimento nocturno deve ser agressivo.
> 
> ...




Para a semana devo então começar a fazer os primeiros registos neste local, espero bem que a previsão esteja favorável para o ocorrência de inversão, o ECMWF está melhor que o GFS, ainda falta bastante tempo, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jun 2015 às 11:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Para a semana devo então começar a fazer os primeiros registos neste local, espero bem que a previsão esteja favorável para o ocorrência de inversão, o ECMWF está melhor que o GFS, ainda falta bastante tempo, vamos ver.



Não houve condições para ocorrer inversão de jeito, vento e nuvens estragaram tudo.
Ainda assim, deu para explorar uma outra zona no vale da Mangancha, próxima da varzea que gera muito ar frio na zona.
Os proprietários limparam o terreno, e agora já posso andar por lá a fazer medições das t.minimas, algumas fotos do local, por aqui o vale tem cerca de 10 metros de largura, é um dos sectores mais encaixados.

Fotos.

Fundo de vale, ribeira da lapa.











Encosta sul







Quanto ao ao vale da zona da Picanceira, não está esquecido, ficará para outra altura no verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 16:28)

StormRic disse:


> Estas mínimas singulares prolongam-se pelo verão e tudo? Quero dizer em comparação com a região.
> Quem viver aí no fundo do vale tem que acender a lareira à noite!



Boas StormRic,
Hoje vou deixar um sensor no vale do Cabreiro, junto à linha de água, para ver então qual será a minima por lá registada e comparar com o meu registo de casa,Alcabideche.
Como estamos numa epoca do ano de lestada, vai ser curioso ver a diferença (certamente enorme) entre os dois locais.
Vou instala-lo por aqui( o local não é em vão, dado que se trata do 2º sector mais frio do vale).


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jun 2015 às 22:14)

Acabei por instalar um datalogger, este modelo que tenho foi construido para poder estar a chuva/humidade, o que não altera as leituras das t.minimas, portanto nem é necessario um RS ao contrario do outro que já aqui partilhei.
Coloquei-o literamente na linha de agua, agora completamente seca, ha varios meses, está a 1,70m do solo.
Ficou a registar de 10 em 10 minutos, valores de temperatura e humidade.

Depois vou fazer a comparação entre os dois dataloggers, o da minha casa e o do vale, com gráficos de temperatura e humidade, ao longo da noite/madrugada.

Ás 21:00 estavam *25,5ºC* no fundo de vale, vamos ver até onde desce.

Fotos:












@Joaopaulo @StormRic  que minima é que vai sair daqui? Apostas?


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2015 às 01:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> que minima é que vai sair daqui? Apostas?



 há aqui vários factores a ter em conta, como por exemplo o facto de as encostas do vale serem coroadas por importantes massas rochosas que devem ter aquecido bem durante o dia e vão irradiando agora durante a noite. O vento de nordeste, se se mantiver, vai com certeza impedir um grande arrefecimento do fundo do vale. E se rodar para leste ainda impedirá mais. Mesmo assim eu aposto num valor *entre 15ºC e 17ºC*.

Mesmo com os quase 20mm que devem ter caído por aí no último fim de semana a ribeira já secou... vai ser difícil este verão.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jun 2015 às 02:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> É importante dizer que a estação de Colares, não se encontra na zona mais fria do vale, ao contrario do meu registo.



A propósito desta referência, notei que a temperatura nesta altura na EMA de Colares já ia lançada às 23 utc, em 16,5ºC, exactamente o mesmo que anteontem à mesma hora. A mínima ontem terá ficado igual ou ligeiramente abaixo dos 12,6ºC, entre as 5h e as 6h, por isso, e como o gráfico de hoje é bastante semelhante ao de ontem, a mínima de hoje não deve ficar longe daquele valor. A par de Lamas de Mouro, Carrazeda de Ansiães e Aljezur, é das estações com temperatura mais baixa por aquela hora.

Edição: às 0:00 Colares continua a imitar o gráfico do dia anterior.





Carrazêda desistiu da corrida à mínima, Lamas de Mouro cai rapidamente para os 13,4ºC; Colares fica atrás de Aljezur também.

Portalegre com 28,6ºC, ali a inversão funciona precisamente ao contrário.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 08:54)

StormRic disse:


> há aqui vários factores a ter em conta, como por exemplo o facto de as encostas do vale serem coroadas por importantes massas rochosas que devem ter aquecido bem durante o dia e vão irradiando agora durante a noite. O vento de nordeste, se se mantiver, vai com certeza impedir um grande arrefecimento do fundo do vale. E se rodar para leste ainda impedirá mais. Mesmo assim eu aposto num valor *entre 15ºC e 17ºC*.
> 
> Mesmo com os quase 20mm que devem ter caído por aí no último fim de semana a ribeira já secou... vai ser difícil este verão.



Bingo StormRic, minima de 16,1ºC, esperava menos, entretanto já fui consultar os dados, muito interessante o comportamento da temperatura, está visto que o vento não acalmou.
Quando puder partilho aqui os dados para posterior analise.
Em Alcabideche, a minima foi de 22,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 16:28)

Eis o que se passou esta madrugada no vale do Cabreiro em Alcabideche, incriveis o valores de temperatura e humidade em grande parte da madrugada. 
Impressionante que a inversão só começou a funcionar bem tarde, mas assim que começou, boa descida.
O problema foi sem duvida a velocidade do vento, assim que o vento ficou nulo, surgiu certamente a brisa da inversão e deu-se o arrefecimento.
O vento nulo é, e sempre será a chave para um arrefecimento nocturno de jeito.






No terreno habitual ( muito abrigado do vento, bem  mais do que neste local), a minima deve ter ido aos 13ºC/ 14ºC

Em Alcabideche, registei uma minima de 22,3ºC, quando puder faço outro grafico com o comportamento da temperatura dos dois locais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jun 2015 às 16:47)

jonas_87, aqui no terreno onde a minha familia faz  horta, é um pequeno vale, onde eu registei no inicio deste ano a temperatura negativa que tenho na minha assinatura, e de facto durante estes dias a erva está sempre molhada pela maresia, logo deverá arrefecer bem durante a madrugada. A minha casa fica uns 100 metros mais acima, e quando vamos a começar a subir, notasse sempre mais calor. Ainda hoje de manha lá fui e molhei as sapatilhas, embora seja em pequena quantidade essa humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jun 2015 às 16:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> jonas_87, aqui no terreno onde a minha familia faz  horta, é um pequeno vale, onde eu registei no inicio deste ano a temperatura negativa que tenho na minha assinatura, e de facto durante estes dias a erva está sempre molhada pela maresia, logo deverá arrefecer bem durante a madrugada. A minha casa fica uns 100 metros mais acima, e quando vamos a começar a subir, notasse sempre mais calor. Ainda hoje de manha lá fui e molhei as sapatilhas, embora seja em pequena quantidade essa humidade.



Interessante o relato, hoje quando fui buscar o datalogger, sai de casa com 24 graus, quando cheguei ao local onde tinha o aparelho, registava 18,1ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 15:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Datalogger (novo) instalado no Pisão _aka_ congelador  do concelho de Cascais.
> 
> O terreno está bastante diferente desde a ultima vez que lá estive, ha cerca de 3 meses, as ervas e silvas dispararam.
> 
> ...



Boas,

Amanhã devo voltar a instalar o datalogger neste terreno, o ultimo registo foi mesmo o post citado.
Vou usar o datalogger Trotec, o tal que não necessita de RS, dado que é um aparelho robusto ao ponto da humidade não interferir nos dados de temperatura.
A ideia é registar a minima de Terça-Feira, existem condições para uma boa inversão, aponto para uma minima inferior a *10ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Ago 2015 às 21:19)

Regresso aos registos no Pisão(Alcabideche), datalogger instalado no ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais.
Segundo os modelos, o vento vai caindo com o avançar da madrugada, vamos ver que minima sai daqui.
Amanhã partilharei o comportamento da temperatura e humidade ao longo da noite de hoje e madrugada de amanhã. O datalogger está programado com leitura de 10 em 10 minutos.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 23:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Regresso aos registos no Pisão(Alcabideche), datalogger instalado no ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais.





Vejo que a vegetação não está com aspecto tão seco como aqui por Carcavelos, por exemplo. A exposição solar deve ser menor, bem como o vento, claro.

Não faço ideia de qual poderá ser a mínima desta noite lá. Menos de 10ºC parece-me pouco. Depende da direcção do vento e da reformação da crista anticiclónica, há uma frente quente em dissipação a roçar o noroeste, não sei se trará alguma nebulosidade baixa pela madrugada. Sem grandes bases, faço um prognóstico entre 11º e 13ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2015 às 00:45)

StormRic disse:


> Vejo que a vegetação não está com aspecto tão seco como aqui por Carcavelos, por exemplo. A exposição solar deve ser menor, bem como o vento, claro.
> 
> Não faço ideia de qual poderá ser a mínima desta noite lá. Menos de 10ºC parece-me pouco. Depende da direcção do vento e da reformação da crista anticiclónica, há uma frente quente em dissipação a roçar o noroeste, não sei se trará alguma nebulosidade baixa pela madrugada. Sem grandes bases, faço um prognóstico entre 11º e 13ºC.



Sim é normal que o aspecto não seja tão seco, como dizes e bem, a exposição é menor, incomparavelmente menor, para teres ideia, às 18 horas o terreno já estava a sombra, o vale é pequeno, mas muito encaixado, convem não esquecer a humidade, qualquer vale  chega practicamente todas as noites aos 90/100% de HR, é muita água.
Acho que desce aos 9ºC, mas pronto amanha publico os valores e foto do registo do datalogger.
Lá em baixo deve andar agora nos 12/13ºC, cá em cima sigo com 17,0ºC estaveis.


----------



## StormRic (25 Ago 2015 às 19:33)

É mesmo capaz de ter ido aos 9 / 10ºC, se a Praia da Rainha chegou lá. Estou curioso. Há mínimas pela região centro próximas disso, ou menos em certas estações, como Seiça que teve 8,5ºC!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2015 às 19:54)

StormRic, a minima no Pisão desceu aos *10,2ºC*, mais logo publico toda a informação.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

Aqui estão os dados:












A inversão ia bem lançada, mas parece que surgiu vento e lá foi a inversão, ainda assim,  recuperou e desceu aos 10,2ºC, practicamente 5ºC a menos do meu registo em Alcabideche, nada mau.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2015 às 20:43)

Se não fosse aquele degrau de +0,4ºC entre as 4h e as 5h da madrugada e mantendo o mesmo ritmo que trazia até aquela altura, teria descido sem dúvida abaixo dos 10ºC, talvez 9,5ºC, como tinhas previsto.

A zona deve precisar realmente de bastante calmaria do vento, senão aquele ar urbano ou que se situa no plano do topo das encostas, bem menos frio, é empurrado para o vale.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2015 às 21:15)

StormRic disse:


> Se não fosse aquele degrau de +0,4ºC entre as 4h e as 5h da madrugada e mantendo o mesmo ritmo que trazia até aquela altura, teria descido sem dúvida abaixo dos 10ºC, talvez 9,5ºC, como tinhas previsto.
> 
> A zona deve precisar realmente de bastante calmaria do vento, senão aquele ar urbano ou que se situa no plano do topo das encostas, bem menos frio, é empurrado para o vale.



Não existe grande ar urbano nos topos( não existe edificado suficiente para isso acontecer, e tambem sao topos muito ventosos) que circundam o vale do pisão, foi mais isso que provalvelmente aconteceu, mistura de massas de ar mais quente a uma cota superior, algo comum.
Por exempo, basta ver o que acontece quando se levanta algum vento ainda que fraco  na estação da praia da Rainha ou Carrazeda de Ansiaes, a subida  da temperatura é muito maior que em outros sitios, mostrando que sao locais muito abrigados e qualquer brisa destroi e bem a inversao.
Se tudo correr bem vou tentar fazer o seguimento no pisão nos dias mais frios, vamos la ver se consigo bater os -2,7ºC no passado inverno.


----------



## João Branco (12 Set 2015 às 16:38)

Oi pessoal. No inverno passado o meu último Auriol pifou. Não sei se consigo fazer o estudo este inverno. Já telefonei para o LIDL mas não têm estado à venda. A última vez que estiveram à venda foi em Julho de 2014 segundo disseram.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2015 às 10:22)

Boas,

No inverno que se aproxima, tenho outro alvo para analisar aqui no concelho de Cascais, trata-se do vale da ribeira da foz do Guincho, não tem potencial do Pisão, mas também é normal que assim seja, ainda assim tem bom potencial.
Irei começar por instalar um sensor da auriol para ver que valores de minima saiem de lá, depois, irei então instalar os dataloggers para melhor analise.

Alguma informação:







A linha de água que está representada com a seta vermelha, trata-se da ribeira de janes, a linha de água que está a verde, trata-se da linha de água que vem do vale dos Cavalos, naquele ponto, unem-se, certamente um bom local de geração de ar frio. Depois, seguindo a rede hidrográfica, em termos hierarquios, temos então a ribeira da Malveira com a seta Azul de maior  dimensão, e com respectiva junção do afluente ( Janes + vale dos cavalos). Todas estas linhas de água apresentam um ponto em comum, nascem na serra, portanto, o ar frio vem principalmente da encosta sul da serra de Sintra, não excluindo troços mais estreitos e pequenos valeiros que potenciam a inversão.
Posto isto, o local escolhido para instalação será na junção entre as duas principais linhas de água.
A carta militar é de longe a melhor ferramenta para analisar inversões, em termos teoricos, claro, pois, já aqui partilhei casos que o edificado nas encostas, ou canaviais podem funcionar como barreiras a não escorrência de ar frio.

Foto tirada ontem, o local escolhido será este.


----------



## StormRic (14 Set 2015 às 00:04)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foto tirada ontem, o local escolhido será este.



 boa escolha! Sempre achei este vale muito característico na sua função de escoamento das vertentes em torno da Pedra Amarela/Malveira da Serra. A Malveira funciona no entanto como uma certa barreira urbana ao ar que desce das encostas do Monge/Pedras Irmãs. Esta zona é facilmente inundável durante chuvadas. Também penso que mais adiante já quase a chegar ao Guincho, é uma zona que esfria bastante durante a noite, desde que o vento não esteja mesmo de noroeste, por experiência de lá passar.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2015 às 21:52)

StormRic disse:


> boa escolha! Sempre achei este vale muito característico na sua função de escoamento das vertentes em torno da Pedra Amarela/Malveira da Serra. A Malveira funciona no entanto como uma certa barreira urbana ao ar que desce das encostas do Monge/Pedras Irmãs. Esta zona é facilmente inundável durante chuvadas. Também penso que mais adiante já quase a chegar ao Guincho, é uma zona que esfria bastante durante a noite, desde que o vento não esteja mesmo de noroeste, por experiência de lá passar.



Boas StormRic,

A escolha tambem se deveu ao facto da junção das duas linhas de agua acontecer junto à base de uma vertente exposta a NO, local sombrio portanto.
Sim existem muitas casas, mas acredito que o ar frio venha canalizado e bem pela ribeira abaixo, vamos ver o que sai dali.
A zona que falas deve ser quando se passa pela ponte, será certamente o ar frio da inversão, aquele grande mancha verde também é muito sombria.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2015 às 21:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ao inicio da manhã, aproveitei a volta de bike, e fiz algumas medições itinerantes, ficam os dados.
> Deu para registar as inversões de 2 vales aqui da zona.
> O que mais me surpreendeu foi ao chegar ao Pisão a temperatura não desceu nada( ver a diferença entre o ponto A e B) mas depois percebi que estava relacionado com o vento fraco, suficente para nao ocorrer inversão, contudo a medida que ia avançado no vale ( ponto C) a temperatura foi sempre a cair, va lá que levava camisola.
> De resto, fiquei surpreendido tambem com o valor no vale da Malveira(Ponto G) está visto que por lá a inversão é valente.
> ...






StormRic disse:


> boa investigação! Surpreendentes, sempre, os 10ºC nos dois vales. O vale da Malveira até ao Guincho tem um grande potencial, como já o senti várias vezes. Entre o G e o H já ia em subida? Nos dois meandros da ribeira dessa zona deve ser a zona mais fria, foste mesmo pela N247? O vento no Pisão, B, soprava de que direcção?



Boas StormRic,

É preferivel falar neste topico.
Pois bem, falando no vale da Malveira, medição de hoje foi enriquecedora,pois deu para perceber que aquele valeiro que vai desde o restaurante Farta Pão ate ao vale principal gera muito ar frio, a medida que ia descendo o valeiro a temperatura ia sempre a cair, mas só começou a descer a partir do troço mais estreito, pois junto ao restaurante(nas traseiras, junto a linha de agua) nem estava fresco, curioso. 

Entre o G e H, como fui propositadamente junto a linha de agua para ver o comportamento da temperatura, a subida foi lenta, sempre nos 11/12ºC, depois fui pela estrada a temperatura subiu aos 13,5 na ponte e depois subiu aos 16ºC no muxaxo.

Fui quase sempre por mato, fiz pouca estrada. O vento soprava  fraco de NO, percebo a questão, pois pensas que estaraia relacionado com a direccao do vento, mas neste caso nem foi disso, embora admita que quando sai com 15ºC em Alcabideche pensei logo que na zona da ponte estavam uns 10ºC. 

Fiz a N247 até a ponte do pisão, depois virei a esquerda, e fui dar ao vale do cabreiro, a temperatura foi sempre a cair, e ainda me cruzei com uma garça enorme, na tal represa que ainda subsiste por lá.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 21:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> O vento sopra de NO, ainda não vejo qualquer razão, para os tais 15ºC,


Hoje não reparei se havia capacete na serra de manhã. Será que o vento nessa zona já tinha removido o ar frio da inversão? Foi muito cedo a medição?


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2015 às 21:20)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje não reparei se havia capacete na serra de manhã. Será que o vento nessa zona já tinha removido o ar frio da inversão? Foi muito cedo a medição?



Sim havia capacete, aquela zona da ponte a orientacao do vale é practicamente N-S, ha claramente um corredor desde o entroncamento da barragem da mula, vale porto covo- pisao, pode estar relacionado.
Podem ter ocorrido algumas rajadas antes de chegar la, e a temperatura disparou, se o datalogger tivesse la a registar, era possível ver  o que se passou.

A hora está no canto superior esquerdo na imagem, por volta das 7:40.


----------



## StormRic (26 Set 2015 às 21:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim havia capacete, aquela zona da ponte a orientacao do vale é practicamente N-S, ha claramente um corredor desde o entroncamento da barragem da mula, vale porto covo- pisao, pode estar relacionado



Eu diria que o ar da inversão já tinha sido removido no B, ainda estava no C, por exemplo. Já na zona do restaurante a chegar ao Guincho e depois no próprio Muxaxo, basta um ligeiro noroeste, mesmo localizado, para empurrar o ar morno do mar.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2015 às 21:48)

StormRic disse:


> Eu diria que o ar da inversão já tinha sido removido no B, ainda estava no C, por exemplo. Já na zona do restaurante a chegar ao Guincho e depois no próprio Muxaxo, basta um ligeiro noroeste, mesmo localizado, para empurrar o ar morno do mar.



O ponto C, como conheces e já falámos é incrivelmente estreito, o vale tem pouco mais de 7 metros de largura, uma garganta espectacular, local muito abrigado.
A proteccao civil de Cascais bem que podia ter uma rede EMA´s pelo concelho.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2015 às 10:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> No inverno que se aproxima, tenho outro alvo para analisar aqui no concelho de Cascais, trata-se do vale da ribeira da foz do Guincho, não tem potencial do Pisão, mas também é normal que assim seja, ainda assim tem bom potencial.
> Irei começar por instalar um sensor da auriol para ver que valores de minima saiem de lá, depois, irei então instalar os dataloggers para melhor analise.
> ...



Boas,

Hoje devo instalar pela primeira vez um datalogger neste local, o objectivo será registar a inversão da próxima madrugada neste vale, e principalmente neste ponto especifico numa área onde se interligam as principais linhas de água.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Nov 2015 às 10:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje devo instalar pela primeira vez um datalogger neste local, o objectivo será registar a inversão da próxima madrugada neste vale, e principalmente neste ponto especifico numa área onde se interligam as principais linhas de água.


Ansioso pelos resultados, mas melhores dias virão, em Dezembro e Janeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2015 às 10:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ansioso pelos resultados, mas melhores dias virão, em Dezembro e Janeiro.



Sim, as inversões estão muito pouco intensas,  mas como vai estar uma madrugada de vento practicamente nulo, em toda esta região,  algo pouco frequente, diga-se,aproveito e faço o registo.  Espero uma minima a rondar os  8/ 9 graus,  um palpite. Amanhã coloco o gráfico com respectivo arrefecimento nocturno.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2015 às 03:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Hoje devo instalar pela primeira vez um datalogger neste local, o objectivo será registar a inversão da próxima madrugada neste vale, e principalmente neste ponto especifico numa área onde se interligam as principais linhas de água.



Houve uma serie de complicações perdi os dados, a minima foi de 10,8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2015 às 03:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas, Sim é verdade,estou perto mas não tanto como essas duas estações, aqui está só para terem uma ideia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bem, de modo a não levarmos nas orelhas por parte do _Staff_, é preferível falarmos neste tópico, mais adequado ao tema em questão, arrefecimento nocturno/ inversão térmica.

Não sei em que altitude estás em relação à cota do rio, será que ainda tens realmente influencia? Ver se coloco aqui a carta militar.
O ponto que apresentas na imagem de satelite como local bastante frio, parece -me interessante, não tens possibilidade de fazer registos por lá? Deixando por lá um simples sensor que regista a minima, ou mesmo um datalogger para uma melhor analise da inversão?


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2015 às 13:02)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, de modo a não levarmos nas orelhas por parte do _Staff_, é preferível falarmos neste tópico, mais adequado ao tema em questão, arrefecimento nocturno/ inversão térmica.
> 
> Não sei em que altitude estás em relação à cota do rio, será que ainda tens realmente influencia? Ver se coloco aqui a carta militar.
> O ponto que apresentas na imagem de satelite como local bastante frio, parece -me interessante, não tens possibilidade de fazer registos por lá? Deixando por lá um simples sensor que regista a minima, ou mesmo um datalogger para uma melhor analise da inversão?


Bem, eu acho que tenho influência, a altitude da vila é cerca de 286 m, essa altitude deve ser da praça da república (centro e zona mais alta da vila), a vila está numa pequena encosta portanto estou numa altitude mais baixa, mas não sei qual...precisamos da carta militar para sabermos ao certo
Quanto a esse local, é muito interessante e gostava de fazer lá registos mas aquilo está abandonado e não se tem grandes acessos até lá, mas vou tentar ir lá e se conseguir meto lá um sensor, assim que as geadas chegarem.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Nov 2015 às 22:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, eu acho que tenho influência, a altitude da vila é cerca de 286 m, essa altitude deve ser da praça da república (centro e zona mais alta da vila), a vila está numa pequena encosta portanto estou numa altitude mais baixa, mas não sei qual...precisamos da carta militar para sabermos ao certo
> Quanto a esse local, é muito interessante e gostava de fazer lá registos mas aquilo está abandonado e não se tem grandes acessos até lá, mas vou tentar ir lá e se conseguir meto lá um sensor, assim que as geadas chegarem.




Tens aqui a carta, não tinha noção que Arronches tinha tão pouco diferença de altitude  em relação ao rio. Segundo a carta o ponto mais alto  fixa-se no ponto cotado 294 mts.

Pelos vistos na zona que falaste unem-se três linhas de agua, sendo um deles um pequeno afluente, mas não menos importante na inversão.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2015 às 23:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Tens aqui a carta, não tinha noção que Arronches tinha tão pouco diferença de altitude  em relação ao rio. Segundo a carta o ponto mais alto  fixa-se no ponto cotado 294 mts.
> 
> Pelos vistos na zona que falaste unem-se três linhas de agua, sendo um deles um pequeno afluente, mas não menos importante na inversão.


Sim é uma zona pouco elevada, portanto segundo essa carta a altitude aqui onde vivo é cerca de 272 mts mais ou menos, por onde passa a ribeira de Arronches( lado direito) é que deve ter uma maior diferença de altitude, o vale por onde ela passa em alguns sitios é fundo e sombrio, quando por lá passar tiro uma foto, na época das geadas em certos sítios o gelo nunca chega a desaparecer.
Não conheço esse afluente, onde é suposto ele desaguar nunca vi lá nada, da próxima vez que for ao local tenho de ver...
tinha uma foto onde se vê bem o local, a foto não é a melhor mas dá para ver mais ou menos como é o local na verdade:




onde está o círculo é onde elas se encontram como se pode ver...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2015 às 10:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim é uma zona pouco elevada, portanto segundo essa carta a altitude aqui onde vivo é cerca de 272 mts mais ou menos, por onde passa a ribeira de Arronches( lado direito) é que deve ter uma maior diferença de altitude, o vale por onde ela passa em alguns sitios é fundo e sombrio, quando por lá passar tiro uma foto, na época das geadas em certos sítios o gelo nunca chega a desaparecer.
> Não conheço esse afluente, onde é suposto ele desaguar nunca vi lá nada, da próxima vez que for ao local tenho de ver...
> tinha uma foto onde se vê bem o local, a foto não é a melhor mas dá para ver mais ou menos como é o local na verdade:
> 
> ...



Ok, ficamos à espera desses registos.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2015 às 10:22)

Boas,

Ontem instalei o datalogger no vale do Cabreiro com o objectivo de registar as 2 inversões, madrugada de hoje e a proxima.
Hoje devo consultar a t.minima, depois colocarei os dados de meia em meia hora das 2 madrugadas.
Foto do local ( 7-02-2015)

Este troço do vale, já está algum tempo identificado como o mais frio, dai a escolha deste sitio especifico. Entretanto, no ultimo mês,no Pisão cortaram grandes canaviais que potenciavam a inversão naquele terreno onde fazia as medições, possivelmente essa grande limpeza vai influenciar a inversão na zona, nos próximos tempos vou tentar perceber se influencia os registos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2015 às 10:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim é uma zona pouco elevada, portanto segundo essa carta a altitude aqui onde vivo é cerca de 272 mts mais ou menos, por onde passa a ribeira de Arronches( lado direito) é que deve ter uma maior diferença de altitude, o vale por onde ela passa em alguns sitios é fundo e sombrio, quando por lá passar tiro uma foto, na época das geadas em certos sítios o gelo nunca chega a desaparecer.
> Não conheço esse afluente, onde é suposto ele desaguar nunca vi lá nada, da próxima vez que for ao local tenho de ver...
> tinha uma foto onde se vê bem o local, a foto não é a melhor mas dá para ver mais ou menos como é o local na verdade:
> 
> ...



@joralentejano pede ao proprietário da casa à esquerda desse local (detrás do canavial), pois ele tem as condições ideais para colocares lá um sensor sem o risco de desaparecer 
Só te posso dizer que, no passado dia 7, estive ai e enquanto estavam 17º/18º quando saí de Portalegre (às 21h), nesse local estava um frio significativo e entendi o porquê da lareira acesa


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2015 às 18:09)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano pede ao proprietário da casa à esquerda desse local (detrás do canavial), pois ele tem as condições ideais para colocares lá um sensor sem o risco de desaparecer
> Só te posso dizer que, no passado dia 7, estive ai e enquanto estavam 17º/18º quando saí de Portalegre (às 21h), nesse local estava um frio significativo e entendi o porquê da lareira acesa


Até era boa ideia mas não conheço muito bem o proprietário, mesmo que o deixe no descampado ninguém lá ade ir roubar, aquele sítio só é mais frequentado no verão,  agora com este frio ninguém lá vai acho que durante a noite nestas situações aqui faz sempre mais frio que em Portalegre...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2015 às 20:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem instalei o datalogger no vale do Cabreiro com o objectivo de registar as 2 inversões, madrugada de hoje e a proxima.
> Hoje devo consultar a t.minima, depois colocarei os dados de meia em meia hora das 2 madrugadas.
> ...



Esta madrugada a temperatura caiu aos *4,3ºC*. 
Vamos ver como corre a próxima madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2015 às 21:55)

Boas noites, aqui estão os dados.

A minima de ontem, os muitos frescos 4,3ºC. 






As duas inversões, bem o que dizer disto... a primeira inversão foi valente, abriu-se o frigorifico logo apos 23 horas.
Na segunda inversão, coitada, sempre a ser massacrada com vento,não houve arrefecimento nocturno nenhum.
(A barra vermelha serve para dividir as duas inversoes)






Por curiosidade, a variação espacial entre os dois meus registos, no vale do cabreiro e a minha casa.
Os dois pontos distam entre eles apenas 1,5 km, a diferença é espectacular, como sempre.







Cumprimentos


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 22:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> As duas inversões, bem o que dizer disto... a primeira inversão foi valente, abriu-se o frigorifico logo apos 23 horas.
> Na segunda inversão, coitada, sempre a ser massacrada com vento,não houve arrefecimento nocturno nenhum.



 Mas hoje ia bem lançada, muito mais cedo do que ontem: às 23:00 estava já nos 9,9ºC, menos 2,6ºC do que ontem à mesma hora. O "frigorífico abriu-se" pelas 21:30 mas acabou por fechar-se menos de duas horas depois. A partir daí foi a completa desorganização e mistura das massas de ar devido ao vento. Ontem aqui em Carcavelos tinha sido efectivamente a mínima mais baixa desde há seis meses, eu próprio fiquei surpreendido com os 11,8ºC. Mas hoje subiu, embora não muito, apenas 1,1ºC. Houve portanto um maior nivelamento a nível regional.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2015 às 22:31)

Não coloquei os dados da humidade, porque nem vale a pena, pois só para terem noçao às 19horas a humidade já bate os 95% HR,todas as ervas ficam molhadas como se um aguaceiro fraco tivesse caido.
Se estivesse lá algum pluviometro, certamente que acumulava qualquer coisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Nov 2015 às 22:36)

StormRic disse:


> Mas hoje ia bem lançada, muito mais cedo do que ontem: às 23:00 estava já nos 9,9ºC, menos 2,6ºC do que ontem à mesma hora. O "frigorífico abriu-se" pelas 21:30 mas acabou por fechar-se menos de duas horas depois. A partir daí foi a completa desorganização e mistura das massas de ar devido ao vento. Ontem aqui em Carcavelos tinha sido efectivamente a mínima mais baixa desde há seis meses, eu próprio fiquei surpreendido com os 11,8ºC. Mas hoje subiu, embora não muito, apenas 1,1ºC. Houve portanto um maior nivelamento a nível regional.



Sim tiveste uma minima bem interessante por aí!
Na proxima semana a previsão está interessante, o gfs mete é algum vento, ainda assim vou tentar fazer mais medições.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Nov 2015 às 23:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Na proxima semana a previsão está interessante, o gfs mete é algum vento, ainda assim vou tentar fazer mais medições.



E assim foi, mais uma medição aqui no frigorifico do concelho de Cascais, mesmo ao lado de casa.
Madrugada gélida, minima de *-0,5ºC*, excelente valor. 
Foi pena não ter tirado fotos à geada, visto que passei pela estrada do Pisão e o panorama era espectacular, tudo branco, até os telhados do centro social do Pisão estavam brancos, falo de um edificio com varios andares,embora esteja no vale, notavel, como o fluxo da inversao do proprio vale e da propria vertente descarregaram tanto ar frio.











No fim de semana voltarei às medições mas deita feita será na zona oeste, e num vale já aqui indicado desde Abril, se tudo correr bem, será desta.
O local é este, fica a 1 km do 2º local de seguimento, tem muito potencial, vamos ver que minima sai daqui.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Nov 2015 às 00:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> E assim foi, mais uma medição aqui no frigorifico do concelho de Cascais, mesmo ao lado de casa.
> Madrugada gélida, minima de *-0,5ºC*, excelente valor.
> Foi pena não ter tirado fotos à geada, visto que passei pela estrada do Pisão e o panorama era espectacular, tudo branco, até os telhados do centro social do Pisão estavam brancos, falo de um edificio com varios andares,embora esteja no vale, notavel, como o fluxo da inversao do proprio vale e da propria vertente descarregaram tanto ar frio.


Muito interessante esse vale. Às 19h já estavam 4,6ºC.
Se não fossem aquelas ligeiras oscilações durante a madrugada a mínima teria sido ainda mais baixa.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2015 às 09:49)

DaniFR disse:


> Muito interessante esse vale. Às 19h já estavam 4,6ºC.
> Se não fossem aquelas ligeiras oscilações durante a madrugada a mínima teria sido ainda mais baixa.



Verdade, a inversão por lá começa bem antes do sol se por, pois o vale apesar de ser de pequenas dimensões( apresenta desníveis na ordem nos  60 metros), tem vertentes com declives brutais,digamos que é bastante encaixado e dado a orientação E-O , torna-o muito sombrio beneficiando, potenciando a dita inversão.
Às 18horas já estava frio, o simples respirar provocava uma autentica "nuvem", tal era o frio e humidade (90% HR).


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2015 às 11:13)

DaniFR disse:


> Muito interessante esse vale. Às 19h já estavam 4,6ºC.
> Se não fossem aquelas ligeiras oscilações durante a madrugada a mínima teria sido ainda mais baixa.



Nestes locais em vales encaixados com inversões intensas é comum a inversão começar muito cedo, e depois haver vários ciclos durante a noite, acabando a temperatura por sofrer "altos e baixos", sem descida constante como noutros locais. Isto acontece pois nestes regimes acabam por se formar circulações semelhantes a brisas de montanha, com as massas de ar a "equilibrar" entre o vale e as encostas que estão a temperaturas muito diferentes. Daí a ocorrência desses ciclos, e acabar por ser normal a mínima não ser assim tão baixa como "prometia" após o pôr-do-sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2015 às 11:37)

Interessante a previsão da mínima para Domingo na zona oeste, não me admirava nada que  ocorresse formação de geada no 2º local de seguimento.
Neste momento o ECMWF mete mínimas na ordem dos 6ºC para Torres Vedras,a diferença para o vale da Mangancha,Mafra é cerca de 4ºC a 5ºC mais frio, vamos ver, que registos consigo fazer.


----------



## Thomar (25 Nov 2015 às 11:58)

rozzo disse:


> Nestes locais em vales encaixados com inversões intensas é comum a inversão começar muito cedo, e depois haver vários ciclos durante a noite, acabando a temperatura por sofrer "altos e baixos", sem descida constante como noutros locais. Isto acontece pois nestes regimes acabam por se formar circulações semelhantes a brisas de montanha, com as massas de ar a "equilibrar" entre o vale e as encostas que estão a temperaturas muito diferentes. Daí a ocorrência desses ciclos, e acabar por ser normal a mínima não ser assim tão baixa como "prometia" após o pôr-do-sol.


Exactamente* rozzo*, bela explicação! 
Quando morava em Cabanas - Palmela estava junto (colado) à serra da Arrábida e apesar de não estar num vale acontecia sempre isso, 
ao pôr-do-sol a temperatura descia abruptamente das 17h30/18H  e a partir das 21H/21h30m a temperatura estabilizava e/ou até subia quase 1ºC 
e só lá por volta das 24H é que a temperatura voltava a descer.
Já só por curiosidade, a poucos Km's na Quinta do Conde na estação do colega Geiras, as temperaturas tinham (têem) um comportamento diferente, 
a inversão começava mais tarde e mais devagar mas era constante (por volta das 22H/22h30m as temperaturas já eram mais baixas do que eu registava)
e com a proximidade da ribeira de coina, as temperaturas na Quinta do Conde em noites de inversão eram em média 1/1,5ºC mais baixas.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2015 às 12:22)

Thomar disse:


> Já só por curiosidade, a poucos Km's na Quinta do Conde na estação do colega Geiras, as temperaturas tinham (têem) um comportamento diferente,
> a inversão começava mais tarde e mais devagar mas era constante (por volta das 22H/22h30m as temperaturas já eram mais baixas do que eu registava)
> e com a proximidade da ribeira de coina, as temperaturas na Quinta do Conde em noites de inversão eram em média 1/1,5ºC mais baixas.



A inversão térmica na Quinta do Conde é muito peculiar, practicamente so começa aquando existe acalmia total, e o vento roda para sul, a dita brisa da inversão.
Apesar não ser uma zona ventosa, é suficientemente aberta para que a inversão surge um pouco mais tarde que os outros sitios. Uma coisa é certa, aquela linha de água despeja muito ar puro vindo da arrabida, para toda a Quinta do Conde, nem tudo é mau.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Nov 2015 às 20:03)

Boas noites,

Aproveitando então a deslocação deste f.d.s à zona oeste, irei fazer a  primeira medição da temperatura minima no vale da ribeira da Picanceira.
Practicamente, desde Abril,que estava identificado como um sitio com muito bom potencial, contudo, só agora é que surgiu oportunidade de fazer então a dita medição.
A ideia será colocar os dois dataloggers, um, no tradicional segundo local de seguimento, e outro então nesse vale que para mim é desconhecido em termos de  arrefecimento nocturno/ Inversão térmica, de forma a comparar as duas inversões, mais que as minimas, o ritmo de arrefecimento.

Teoricamente o vale da ribeira da Picanceira é mais frio, fruto de uma conjugação de factores, mas o principal deve-se sobretudo a ser um excelente exemplo de um vale em V, portanto, muito encaixado/abrigado.

As previsões do IPMA apontam para um Domingo com minima de 6ºC em Torres Vedras, o que equivale a ter registos mais frios na ordem dos 4ºC. O vento vai cair bem a partir das 23 horas, e ainda bem, é possivel que observe geada fraca, vamos ver.

Enquadramento geografico

Distam cerca de 5 kms do mar, toda a zona é um pouco acidentada, vales e colinas fazem parte de toda a paisagem.
Um mundo de inversões que nos últimos 4 anos tenho estudado,  até ao momento, o valor mais baixo fixa-se nos -6ºC registados em fevereiro de 2012.







Com zoom, embora seja normal o googleearh apresentar relevo um pouco distorcido, só vem confirmar, que o vale ribeira da Picanceira encontra-se num autentico buraco. Os vales distam entre eles cercam de 1,3 km de distância.






*Vale da ribeira da Picanceira *( onde será feito o registo)











*Vale da ribeira da Lapa/ Mangancha *( onde será/ é feito o registo)






Cumprimentos


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Nov 2015 às 16:59)

Datalogger instalado há meia hora atrás no vale da ribeira da picanceira
Temp: 13,5 graus
Hum: 80 Por cento HR

Nada de extraordinário,  pois o vento soprava fraco a moderado.
Nas próximas horas o vento vai cair lentamente ,  e ai assim,  inicia-se a inversão.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Nov 2015 às 19:58)

Ora boas noites,

O vento tramou-me as minimas, principalmente no 2º local de seguimento.



As dias inversões nos dois locais:

*A linha vermelha tracou o valor 13,3ºC
*
Ao final da madrugada a diferença  térmica entre os dois vales era incrivel, culpado, o vento.






Por um lado foi bom ter aparecido vento para confirmar quão abrigado o vale da picanceira é, ainda assim houve algum vento muito fraco por lá.
Confirma-se que se trata de um sitio com potencial, espero fazer  igual medição, mas com vento nulo em ambos locais,  pois a diferença será atenuada.

Padrão espacial da temperatura, ontem lembrei-me de colocar outro sensor no topo para perceber melhor a inversão, topo vs fundo de vale.






Andei a explorar o vale da Picanceira e reparei que a partir determinada zona as vertentes são de rocha calcaria e apresenta grandes cavidades.
Numa area tão isolada e com tanta vegetação é provavel que existam grutas interessantes, o acesso é terrivel, pois as vertentes são extremamente declivosas.

Fotos do vale:

Por aqui, percebe-se o quanto é encaixado, e extremamente humido.






Não se consegue perceber muito bem, mas trata-se da vertente Este com rocha calcaria.






Este pormenor tambem ajuda a um maior arrefecimento do fundo de vale.


----------



## João Branco (31 Jan 2016 às 13:34)

Pessoal: os termómetro digitais Auriol estiveram em campanha há cerca de três semanas no LIDL. Ontém fui ao LIDL de Eiras aqui em Coimbra e ainda haviam bastantes. Comprei três. Eu tenho andado bastante ocupado, o dispositivo no Vale de Coselhas precisa de aperfeiçoamentos e ainda por cima este inverno não tem sido grande coisa em termos de temperaturas mínimas e inversões térmicas como todos sabemos portanto não estou a pensar instalá-los a curto prazo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2016 às 18:35)

É verdade, este ano isto está muito morto, a ultima vez que fiz medições em locais de inversão foi em finais de novembro como publiquei no post acima.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mai 2016 às 00:15)

Já agora, um video que mostra de maneira diferente a zona mais fria do concelho, por acção da inversão térmica.
Vale estreito, muito sombrio,escarpas calcárias, muita vegetação junção de duas linhas de águas, eis o congelador  de Cascais.
Pontos com formação de gelo no pavimento, um caso único em todo o concelho.

1:54 a famosa curva do morto
2:04 a ponte da ribeira do Pisão
2:54 curva sombria

Se por acaso andarem ao final da tarde na zona ou mesmo a noite, passem por esta estrada, vao ver uma inversão impressionante.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2016 às 19:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como já disse noutras alturas, se não houvesse arriba fossil, a EMA da Praia da Rainha, Almada não teria inversões tão fortes.
> Para mim, é o elemento chave naquela inversão, embora existam outros, podemos falar nisso num tópico mais apropriado.





criz0r disse:


> Obrigado Gil  assim que possa irei verificar no local e postarei as respectivas fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> Assim que tiver as fotos em minha posse iremos discutir noutro tópico estes dados curiosos da Estação  .



Dado ser um local bastante frio(nocturno) do concelho de Almada, faz todo sentido trocar umas ideias por aqui, neste tópico.
Ver se posto a carta militar que ajuda sempre a perceber melhor a inversão.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 14:17)

Boas,

Preciso de uma ajuda.

Alguém do forum que more no concelho de Oeiras, ou conheça bem o mesmo, particularmente em termos de temperaturas,  sabe me dizer se há ruas ou estradas municipais onde exista formação de gelo? Ou pelo menos, locais com potencial para tal?

Precisava dessa informação.
Obrigado.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Set 2016 às 16:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Preciso de uma ajuda.
> 
> ...


Sou de Carnaxide, Oeiras. Pelo que conheço, não há zonas propícias para tal, mas desconfio que perto do rio Jamor, nas zonas mais escondidas haja formação de gelo. No inverno darei umas voltas por lá, a ver se descubro algo.


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2016 às 16:52)

Deve ser extraordinariamente raro, mas falando de "potencial para tal", junto a algumas ribeiras e certas áreas deprimidas, lê o estudo linkado abaixo, razões e condições que conheces muito bem, sendo que é complicado nessa região conjugar uma forte inversão durante uma onda de frio com humidade disponível para formar gelo






in *Contrastes térmicos nocturnos e acumulação de ar frio em áreas urbanas do Sul da Península de Lisboa*
http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/download/1698/1391


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 17:36)

Obrigado a ambos.



Tiagolco disse:


> Sou de Carnaxide, Oeiras. Pelo que conheço, não há zonas propícias para tal, mas desconfio que perto do rio Jamor, nas zonas mais escondidas haja formação de gelo. No inverno darei umas voltas por lá, a ver se descubro algo.



Pois, tenho feito algumas pesquisas e o vale do Jamor aparenta ser o mais frio, aquela zona entre Varejas e Quinta da Gandarela, deve ter algum potencial, existe uma estrada que cruza a ribeira. Compreendo que seja mais fácil formar geada numas ervas, junto a uma ribeira do que gelo numa estrada de alcatrão.





Vince disse:


> Deve ser extraordinariamente raro, mas falando de "potencial para tal", junto a algumas ribeiras e certas áreas deprimidas, lê o estudo linkado abaixo, razões e condições que conheces muito bem, sendo que é complicado nessa região conjugar uma forte inversão durante uma onda de frio com humidade disponível para formar gelo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessante esse estudo,cheguei a lê-lo em tempos,o Dr.António Lopes foi meu professor,craque na área da climatologia.
Vou ler com mais atenção. Tens razão é complicado observar uma estrada com gelo por estas bandas, nos concelhos a norte (Sintra e Mafra) já  é algo mais normal, cheguei a presenciar, a própria sinalização confirma isso. Em Cascais só temos um sítio, local que falo regularmente, exactamente o sitio do video acima postado.Daquilo que tenho visto, muitas vezes a formação de gelo numa estrada está relacionada com a cota a que a mesma está em relação á linha de água, há estradas mesmo juntas a rios,claro que é apenas um factor no meio de tantos outros, mas penso que não deixa de ser importante.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 12:58)

Desenterrando este tópico, a meio da próxima semana estou a pensar ir fazer uns registos de temperatura e fotos do geada/gelo no vale do Lizandro (Sintra/Mafra).
A ultima vez que passei por lá foi no inicio de novembro, registei 1/2ºC de manhã cedo junto à linha de agua, formando-se geada, enquanto os cumes estavam com 10ºC.
Tratando-se  de um vale gélido que praticamente não entra vento, acredito em valores na ordem dos -5ºC.


----------



## Bastien (15 Jan 2017 às 13:57)

No concelho de Mafra, a localidade de Póvoa da Galega localizada num vale entre o cabeço de montachique e as serras circundantes do Sobral de Monte Agraço, é um dos locais que regista maiores inversões térmicas. Em média e apesar de estar acerca de 25 Km de Lisboa, as mínimas são - 6 a 7 graus do que aquelas que se registam na capital. A madrugada que passou a mínima foi - 0,6 graus e a região foi alvo de uma forte geada.

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 17:22)

Bastien disse:


> No concelho de Mafra, a localidade de Póvoa da Galega localizada num vale entre o cabeço de montachique e as serras circundantes do Sobral de Monte Agraço, é um dos locais que regista maiores inversões térmicas. Em média e apesar de estar acerca de 25 Km de Lisboa, as mínimas são - 6 a 7 graus do que aquelas que se registam na capital. A madrugada que passou a mínima foi - 0,6 graus e a região foi alvo de uma forte geada.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk



Boas Bastien,
Obrigado pelo relato.
Sim Mafra é um concelho com algumas inversões térmicas bem agressivas, fruto de ser um território que apresenta um relevo bem acidentado.
Conheço duas com mais pormenor dado que em tempos andei por lá a fazer várias medições,essa informação está neste tópico.Uma inversão é junto a aldeia de Junqueiros no vale do rio cuco, a quantidade de geada que se forma por lá  é impressionante. Outro que conheço é junto a aldeia do Codeçal, aquela estrada que liga a tapada de Mafra ao Sobral de Abelheira é também impressionante o frio que faz por lá. O troço Cheleiros Carvalhal do rio Lizandro também tem inversões agressivas. Aí para esses lados conheço mal , conheço melhor as zonas que referi. Os meus familiares de Mafra chegavam m a contar que havia anos que a geada era tão forte em certos sítios matava limoeiros. Em fevereiro de 2012 fiz registo de -6 graus  num pequeno  vale entre Monte Bom e Sobral da Abelheira. O frio foi tanto que as poças de água nos topos do vale também congelaram. Épico.


----------



## WMeteo (15 Jan 2017 às 18:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Bastien,
> Obrigado pelo relato.
> Sim Mafra é um concelho com algumas inversões térmicas bem agressivas, fruto de ser um território que apresenta um relevo bem acidentado.
> Conheço duas com mais pormenor dado que em tempos andei por lá a fazer várias medições,essa informação está neste tópico.Uma inversão é junto a aldeia de Junqueiros no vale do rio cuco, a quantidade de geada que se forma por lá  é impressionante. Outro que conheço é junto a aldeia do Codeçal, aquela estrada que liga a tapada de Mafra ao Sobral de Abelheira é também impressionante o frio que faz por lá. O troço Cheleiros Carvalhal do rio Lizandro também tem inversões agressivas. Aí para esses lados conheço mal , conheço melhor as zonas que referi. Os meus familiares de Mafra chegavam m a contar que havia anos que a geada era tão forte em certos sítios matava limoeiros. Em fevereiro de 2012 fiz registo de -6 graus  num pequeno  vale entre Monte Bom e Sobral da Abelheira. O frio foi tanto que as poças de água nos topos do vale também congelaram. Épico.



Esse registo que referes de temperatura negativa é de facto impressionante. Bastante frio mesmo.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2017 às 20:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Desenterrando este tópico, a meio da próxima semana estou a pensar ir fazer uns registos de temperatura e fotos do geada/gelo no vale do Lizandro (Sintra/Mafra).



Nem de propósito... 

Hoje decidi ir dar um passeio ao fim da tarde e por curiosidade levei o já tão famoso termómetro do Lidl (ainda das primeiras séries), caso passasse por algum local interessante. A verdade é que acabei por ir fazer uma visita ao Penedo de Lexim, tendo na volta, já depois do pôr-do-Sol, parado em Cheleiros, ao lado do rio Lisandro, num local a aprox. 60 m de altitude, rodeado por picos de 200-220 m a Norte e 160-180 m a Sul (como se vê imagem abaixo).






Uma outra perspectiva, de observação local (para Oeste).






Naturalmente, tomei o cuidado de afastar o sensor das superfícies, estando este também desprotegido (sem RS).
Tendo deixado a temperatura "estabilizar", os registos (impressionantes!) em pouco mais de 10 minutos foram os seguintes:














Depois dos *3,7ºC às 18:14 (!!)* já estava a dar-me a fome a decidi regressar 
Ficou a vontade de deixar lá um sensor nestas noites, que facilmente trarão temperaturas negativas àquele local, e a muitos circundantes.


----------



## dopedagain (15 Jan 2017 às 20:24)

Gilmet disse:


> Nem de propósito...
> 
> Hoje decidi ir dar um passeio ao fim da tarde e por curiosidade levei o já tão famoso termómetro do Lidl (ainda das primeiras séries), caso passasse por algum local interessante. A verdade é que acabei por ir fazer uma visita ao Penedo de Lexim, tendo na volta, já depois do pôr-do-Sol, parado em Cheleiros, ao lado do rio Lisandro, num local a aprox. 60 m de altitude, rodeado por picos de 200-220 m a Norte e 160-180 m a Sul (como se vê imagem abaixo).
> 
> ...


Também estava a pensar fazer o mesmo já que aqui na zona estão previstos -4 e nos vales provavelmente muito mais. Já agora como vais proteger o teu para tirar as medidas o mais exactas possiveis?


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 20:50)

Gilmet disse:


> Nem de propósito...
> 
> Hoje decidi ir dar um passeio ao fim da tarde e por curiosidade levei o já tão famoso termómetro do Lidl (ainda das primeiras séries), caso passasse por algum local interessante. A verdade é que acabei por ir fazer uma visita ao Penedo de Lexim, tendo na volta, já depois do pôr-do-Sol, parado em Cheleiros, ao lado do rio Lisandro, num local a aprox. 60 m de altitude, rodeado por picos de 200-220 m a Norte e 160-180 m a Sul (como se vê imagem abaixo).
> 
> ...



Esse vale é sem dúvida impressionante, um congelador brutal.
Esses valeiros que assinaste a vermelho, geram mesmo muito ar frio para o vale principal, por exemplo aquele que assinalaste mais a oeste do lado da vertente norte, que corresponde a confluência do rio cabrela com rio lizando, nesse preciso local faz muito frio, no inicio de novembro foi apenas aí que observei  geada.
A aldeia de Cheleiros toda branca deve dar uma foto brutal, vamos lá ver se consigo tal registo.
Era capaz de deixar lá um sensor para registar a minima, deixa ver se tenho disponibilidade.
Esse vale tem tanto potencial que ate me perco ao escolher um possível local para instalar o sensor.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2017 às 22:52)

Gilmet disse:


> Nem de propósito...
> 
> Hoje decidi ir dar um passeio ao fim da tarde e por curiosidade levei o já tão famoso termómetro do Lidl (ainda das primeiras séries), caso passasse por algum local interessante. A verdade é que acabei por ir fazer uma visita ao Penedo de Lexim, tendo na volta, já depois do pôr-do-Sol, parado em Cheleiros, ao lado do rio Lisandro, num local a aprox. 60 m de altitude, rodeado por picos de 200-220 m a Norte e 160-180 m a Sul (como se vê imagem abaixo).
> 
> ...



Tenho mesmo de arranjar um termómetro destes. Alguém sabe se ainda vendem no Lidl?

Este imverno tem sido épico em termos de geada por aqui, e a próxima semana promete bastante. Também gostava de fazer umas medições.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 23:42)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Tenho mesmo de arranjar um termómetro destes. Alguém sabe se ainda vendem no Lidl?
> 
> Este imverno tem sido épico em termos de geada por aqui, e a próxima semana promete bastante. Também gostava de fazer umas medições.



Julgo que ainda vais bem a tempo, comprei os meus na quinta-feira e o stock ainda estava bem carregado.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2017 às 01:54)

dopedagain disse:


> Já agora como vais proteger o teu para tirar as medidas o mais exactas possiveis?



Neste caso em específico, como as medições seriam feitas de noite, o sensor por si só, desde que esteja afastado das superfícies (que emitem radiação) estaria em condições de medir a temperatura com alguma fiabilidade. Claro que não fazia mal nenhum acrescentar um RS (_radiation shield_).



jonas_87 disse:


> Esse vale é sem dúvida impressionante, um congelador brutal.
> Esses valeiros que assinaste a vermelho, geram mesmo muito ar frio para o vale principal, por exemplo aquele que assinalaste mais a oeste do lado da vertente norte, que corresponde a confluência do rio cabrela com rio lizando, nesse preciso local faz muito frio, no inicio de novembro foi apenas aí que observei  geada.
> A aldeia de Cheleiros toda branca deve dar uma foto brutal, vamos lá ver se consigo tal registo.
> Era capaz de deixar lá um sensor para registar a minima, deixa ver se tenho disponibilidade.
> Esse vale tem tanto potencial que ate me perco ao escolher um possível local para instalar o sensor.



O local de facto reúne boas condições para haver inversão, até porque se situa numa das zonas em que o vale é mais amplo e profundo, havendo ainda muitas fontes secundárias de alimentação. Também pensei em deixar lá o sensor, mas hoje (segunda-feira) já não teria disponibilidade de o ir lá buscar, pelo que resolvi não o fazer para já.
O ideal seria reunir um conjunto razoável de sensores e dispô-los ao longo dessa zona, uns 3 ou 4 no fundo do vale do rio, e outros 3 ou 4 nos valeiros secundários. Um estudo de uma noite seria por si só interessante... embora o ideal fosse ter séries temporais mais longas. 



Ruipedroo disse:


> Tenho mesmo de arranjar um termómetro destes. Alguém sabe se ainda vendem no Lidl?



Como disse o jonas_87, na semana passada estes sensores estiveram à venda em diversos Lidls, podendo haver ainda alguns em stock, é uma questão de procurar.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 14:50)

Gilmet disse:


> O local de facto reúne boas condições para haver inversão, até porque se situa numa das zonas em que o vale é mais amplo e profundo, havendo ainda muitas fontes secundárias de alimentação. Também pensei em deixar lá o sensor, mas hoje (segunda-feira) já não teria disponibilidade de o ir lá buscar, pelo que resolvi não o fazer para já.
> O ideal seria reunir um conjunto razoável de sensores e dispô-los ao longo dessa zona, uns 3 ou 4 no fundo do vale do rio, e outros 3 ou 4 nos valeiros secundários. Um estudo de uma noite seria por si só interessante... embora o ideal fosse ter séries temporais mais longas.



Em principio vou lá na quinta ou sexta de manhã cedo fazer registos com o termometro do carro e auriol entre o Carvalhal e Cheleiros.
Dado que irei cedo, consigo lá estar na hora da temperatura minima.
Para alem dos registos de temperatura quero mesmo tirar fotos aquele "mar" de geada.
Espero não ter nenhum dissabor na estrada, acredito que irá se formar gelo em zonas onde a estrada está a cota do rio, e nas bases de ambas as vertentes.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2017 às 15:00)

dopedagain disse:


> Também estava a pensar fazer o mesmo já que aqui na zona estão previstos -4 e nos vales provavelmente muito mais. Já agora como vais proteger o teu para tirar as medidas o mais exactas possiveis?



Boas,

Em tempos metia um iogurte grande/ garrafa de 1,5l cortada a meio de forma a proteger o sensor da humidade nocturna, era simples e eficaz.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

Hoje fui ao pôr do sol a um local numa zona em Santa Lucrécia de Algeriz perto de Adaúfe aqui em Braga. Pouco antes de entrar na zona de Santa Lucrécia parei durante uns 5min. e marcava 6,9°C. Já a aproximar-me do local antes de começar a descer marcava 5°C. No local coloquei o sensor afastado de superfícies e fiquei impressionado com os registos. Ontem tinha ido lá também ver o local e às 15h20 começa a deixar de dar sol.

Amanhã irei lá de manhã cedo para ver até quanto é que vai descer.
Se alguém quiser ver o local - lat: 41.59 long: -8.37








Deixo aqui umas fotos dos registos (hora adiantada 1h):


----------



## Bastien (18 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:56)

Bastien disse:


> Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk



Excelente. 
@Bastien  partilha tambem os teus dados no topico do litoral centro, infelizmente temos uma má cobertura do concelho de Mafra, o teu contributo é importante, força.


----------



## Bastien (18 Jan 2017 às 22:57)

Bastien disse:


> Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


A temperatura ja está em 2 graus negativos. O gelo está formar-se apesar de ainda não serem 23 horas.  Parece-me que vamos ter recordes nas minimas.

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 20:34)

Pessoal alguém conhece a aldeia de couce no concelho de valongo??

Deve atingir umas mínimas brutais...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 20:42)

Fotos de hoje, do ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais.
Inversão violenta,minima rondou os *-4,5ºC.*
cota: 51 mts



gif image hosting




image upload no limit


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2017 às 21:19)

No mesmo vale a uns 700 metros de distância, a geada era igualmente forte.
Nunca pensei que as arvores ficassem cobertas de geada.









free upload pictures


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 21:29)

Que imagens fantásticas jonas 87 muitos parabéns!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2017 às 13:59)

A próxima vez que for a Belver vou fazer uma recolha de fotos para que desta forma se possa compreender a amplitude das inversões que ocorrem naquela zona em específico.
A minha teoria aponta não só para o facto de se situar no vale do Tejo que já por si só é uma zona muito fria, sendo que em eventos como este dos últimos dias a queda da temperatura nas arribas junto ao Tejo deve ser abissal mas também provavelmente pela área em questão estar rodeada de montes. O local de seguimento encontra-se a cerca de 180m de altitude mais coisa menos coisa. No passado fim de semana registei mínimas de -1,2ºC e -1,7ºC respectivamente quando lá estive, ao passo que em outras localidades da região porém mais afastadas do Tejo registaram-se temperaturas na ordem dos 10ºC.

*Local exacto do seguimento:*


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 22:39)

Gosto de ver a malta a espalhar sensores e fazer medições, muitas vezes sentia-me bem sozinho nessas andanças haha

Este tópico serve muito bem para essas analises.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2017 às 23:19)

Esta zona tem-me surpreendido cada vez mais. Pela primeira vez vi o potencial do vale do jamor, hoje. Infelizmente não consegui tirar fotos, nem meter um sensor lá. A geada estava realmente agressiva!
A prova de que andei a explorar este local é ter ficado super constipado. 
Situa-se, como já mencionei no tópico do seguimento litoral centro, mesmo ao pé da minha escola (ES Camilo Castelo Branco).
O rio jamor passa ao pé do Santuário da Senhora da Rocha, e como podem ver facilmente consigo deslocar-me até lá:


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2017 às 15:23)

@Vince
@Tiagolco

Boas,

Como tinhamos falado em finais de Setembro, aqui neste tópico,sobre a questão da formação de gelo em estradas do concelho de Oeiras, acabou por acontecer, certamente que o evento gélido da semana passada talvez torne a ocorrência pouco representativa.

Fica a foto, quantidade assinalavel de gelo depois de raspada do alcatrão.
Isto foi na manhã do dia 19 de janeiro, na rua Calvet de Magalhães,Laveiras,Caxias,Oeiras.
A zona de formação de gelo fica a uns 7 metros acima da cota da ribeira de Barcarena, grande inversão. 

A fonte da foto é minha.


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Mar 2017 às 21:28)

Boas

21 de Janeiro de 2017 8:39h
Sai cedo em trabalho e como ia passar para os lados de Seiça, fiz um desvio e ....
Já ia bastante atrasado e não pude apreciar bem o Local.
Fica aqui o registo possível.

Entrei pelo lado Sul  e parei depois da atravessar a ponte da rio/ribeira ??? para tirar as fotos..
O filme mostra um percurso de 1000 metros com um desnível de cerca de 80 metros.


Trajecto do vídeo





fotos tiradas desde o local onde parei


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Mar 2017 às 20:03)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> 
> 21 de Janeiro de 2017 8:39h
> Sai cedo em trabalho e como ia passar para os lados de Seiça, fiz um desvio e ....
> ...



Excelente, obrigado pela partilha.
Estiveste a escassos metros da estação, essa casa que aparece nas fotos e na ultima parte do video é  a do proprietário da estação.
Por essa hora 8:39 a estação de Seiça rondava os -5ºC , portanto a diferença é pequena, a zona do terreno pode ser perfeitamente um pouco mais fria do que na zona onde te encontravas.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2017 às 23:23)

Desenterrando este tópico.
Foto aqui da vertente norte na estrada do Pisão em Alcabideche.
Um importante elemento na potenciação da inversão térmica, muita rocha e vegetação.


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2017 às 11:55)

Bons dias,

Na madrugada de Sábado para Domingo, aproveitei o vento nulo e a consequente descida da temperatura para tirar a "prova dos 9" em relação aqui ao Parque da Paz.
Pelas 3h20m da madrugada, peguei no meu sensor Auriol e desloquei-me até a um dos pontos mais frios do Parque, junto à Ribeira que o atravessa e permaneci lá durante cerca de 10 minutos de modo a que a temperatura pudesse estabilizar.

De facto, a minha ideia em relação a este pequeno congelador comprova-se, o Parque da Paz é um dos pontos mais frios do concelho de Almada e dos mais propícios a registar inversões térmicas notáveis, conforme podem ver nas fotos que postarei a seguir.

Antes de sair de casa, era esta a temperatura que a Estação registava:






Tenho de salientar, que mal comecei a descer as escadas perto do Estádio do Cova da Piedade,  a temperatura desceu de uma forma impressionante.
Esta foi a temperatura que registei junto à Ribeira. (Não cheguei a subir mais o Parque porque não tinha qualquer iluminação e podia ser perigoso).






À saída do Parque, as ervas já estavam assim:








Para terem uma noção da distância, entre a minha casa e este ponto gélido, tomei a liberdade de traçar uma linha recta entre ambos no Google Earth:






Uma outra perspectiva do local:






Em suma, este local onde efectuei a medição encontra-se num pequeno vale que é alimentado por uma Ribeira oriunda dos pontos mais altos do Concelho de Almada. Digamos que se encontra isolado de qualquer edificação como podem ver nas imagens e neste momento 13/11/2017 tem uma imensidão de arvoredo que entretanto foi crescendo desde a captura da imagem. Dadas as semelhanças do terreno circundante, faz-me lembrar de certa forma o local onde se encontra a Estação do IPMA da Praia da Rainha que como todos sabem regista inversões incríveis. 

Tenho em mente, a colocação do sensor em alguns pontos deste Parque, até porque não tenho qualquer dúvida que existem locais ali ainda mais frios do que este. Assim que vierem dias de frio a sério, colocarei aqui os resultados.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2017 às 00:04)

criz0r disse:


> Bons dias,
> 
> Na madrugada de Sábado para Domingo, aproveitei o vento nulo e a consequente descida da temperatura para tirar a "prova dos 9" em relação aqui ao Parque da Paz.
> Pelas 3h20m da madrugada, peguei no meu sensor Auriol e desloquei-me até a um dos pontos mais frios do Parque, junto à Ribeira que o atravessa e permaneci lá durante cerca de 10 minutos de modo a que a temperatura pudesse estabilizar.
> ...




Boa iniciativa!
Grande maluqueira fazer medições a essa hora da madrugada, a fazer lembrar algumas minhas que provavelmente hoje em dia não repetiria.
Acho interessante se muitos  de nós conseguirmos localizar o ponto mais frio do concelho onde residimos, já era uma informação útil.
Claro que há concelhos talvez mais difíceis de localizar esse mesmos pontos, dado apresentarem  relevo bem acidentado.
Por exemplo o concelho de Cascais é muito pouco acidentado, comparado com Sintra ou Mafra, para alem da dimensão ser maior, será sempre mais difícil localizar a zona mais fria em tão grande área acidentada.
Cá em Cascais, tive a coincidência de morar muito perto, o que facilitou e muito o estudo constante.
No concelho de Mafra tenho algumas ideias, cheguei a fazer registos em alguns vales, há sítios impressionantes.
No de Sintra só sei mesmo o vale da ribeira de Colares, que é incrivel.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2017 às 00:16)

De acordo com a Wikipédia:

"A maneira mais comum na qual a inversão de superfície se forma é através do ar gelado perto do chão à noite. Quando o sol se põe o chão perde calor muito rápido e isso esquenta o ar que está em contato com ele. Entretanto, como o ar não é bom condutor de calor, o ar logo acima da superfície continua quente."


"Condições que favorecem o desenvolvimento de fortes inversões de superfície são ventos calmos, céu claro e longas noites. Ventos calmos impedem o ar quente acima da superfície de se misturar com o do chão, e céus limpos aumentam a taxa de resfriamento da superfície terrestre. Noites longas permitem que o ar gelado no chão continue por um longo período, resultando em uma diminuição maior da temperatura da superfície. Já que noites no inverno são muito mais longas que as do verão, a inversão térmica é mais forte e comum nos meses de inverno."
Também podemos ver na Wikipédia que a poluição está muito associada às inversões térmicas. Interessante!


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2017 às 16:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa iniciativa!
> Grande maluqueira fazer medições a essa hora da madrugada, a fazer lembrar algumas minhas que provavelmente hoje em dia não repetiria.
> Acho interessante se muitos  de nós conseguirmos localizar o ponto mais frio do concelho onde residimos, já era uma informação útil.
> Claro que há concelhos talvez mais difíceis de localizar esse mesmos pontos, dado apresentarem  relevo bem acidentado.
> ...



É caso para dizer "Quem corre por gosto não cansa" . Fim de semana e dias frios convida logo a uma aventura. Se tivesse nevoeiro era a cereja no topo do bolo.
Mas a próxima vez, vou colocar o sensor neste ponto e de preferência num local seguro para não correr riscos de o furtarem. Estou curioso para ver até onde vão as mínimas nos dias de forte inversão como em Dezembro ou Janeiro.


----------



## guimeixen (14 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

Nestes últimos dias tinha andado a ver uns locais perto com mais potencial para as inversões e hoje fui a um deles que não fica muito longe de onde moro. Passa lá água e a parte mais baixa do local está mais ou menos a 85m e os montes que rodeiam o local andam entre os 160m até aos 300m no ponto mais alto do monte que fica a oeste, e por isso deve deixar de dar sol cedo.

Imagens de satélite do local:

















As fotos ficaram um pouco claras demais, estava mais escuro. Ficaram também desfocadas pois estava com o sensor numa mão e com câmara na outra.
















Fiquei lá por volta de 15-20min.
Temperatura que marcava o Auriol mesmo antes de vir embora:
(Eram 17h58 na altura que tirei a foto)







Os resultados surpreenderam-me. Ao ir embora levei o sensor de fora e ao chegar à estação de comboios, que é a parte mais perto do centro da cidade que passei antes de começar a descer para a zona onde moro, já marcava quase 15ºC. Esta semana, talvez na quinta, que me parece ser o melhor dia, tenciono ir lá outra vez, mas de manhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

É com agrado que vejo essas recolhas de dados. 
Força!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Nov 2017 às 23:30)

guimeixen disse:


> Nestes últimos dias tinha andado a ver uns locais perto com mais potencial para as inversões e hoje fui a um deles que não fica muito longe de onde moro. Passa lá água e a parte mais baixa do local está mais ou menos a 85m e os montes que rodeiam o local andam entre os 160m até aos 300m no ponto mais alto do monte que fica a oeste, e por isso deve deixar de dar sol cedo.
> 
> Imagens de satélite do local:
> 
> ...



Olha, por curiosidade vê o local em questão pelo streetview,vais ter uma agradavel surpresa, manhã de geada na passagem do carro da google.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

Hoje acabei por não ir exatamente ao mesmo local que coloquei em cima mas fui um pouco mais abaixo. Aqui onde moro a mínima foi até aos 2,8ºC. Estive lá por volta de 10min e durante esse tempo o Auriol foi até aos -0,2ºC.







Fotos que tirei lá:




Frosty morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frosty morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr













(Eram quase 8h quando tirei a foto)


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2017 às 18:23)

Boas,

Amanhã  de manhã vou ter disponibilidade de fazer os registos da temperatura no vale do Pisão, depois partilho por cá os referidos registos.
Tendo em conta o vento fraco/nulo previsto para a madrugada, acredito numa madrugada gélida com formação de  geada e temperatura na ordem dos 0ºC/1ºC.
No plano teórico é esse o cenário previsto, na prática só amanhã saberei, de qualquer dos modos a madrugada gélida é  quase certa.
Esperemos que o congelador de Cascais, como gosto de chamar, mostre a sua força. 
Como sou ciclista-meteo louco, vai ser duro vai fazer a descida do Pisão com 2/3ºC a 30/40 km/h, prova de fogo, aliás prova de gelo.


----------



## david 6 (17 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

depois de ver os últimos posts, também fiquei curioso como seria o vale aqui na Fajarda, sabia que era mais frio porque quando passava lá em horas de descida da temperatura sentia-o na pele, então hoje lá fui eu com um Auriol já bastante velhinho e sem protecção nenhuma portanto aviso já que os valores até podem estar errados, mas mesmo errados dá para ver a diferença entre o vale e a minha casa, na minha casa fica a 57 metros e onde estive no vale fica a 33 metros passando uma ribeira por lá (quem acompanha o Litoral Centro sabe de qual falo, meti uma foto hoje de manhã dela), senti grande diferença de temperatura na pele quando entrei no vale e quando sai dele claro, bem fica aqui o resultado:






tirei uma foto do vale virada para W, desculpem a qualidade da foto mas de telemovel àquela hora ficava muito escura, então dei um clique para clarear


----------



## criz0r (19 Nov 2017 às 02:26)

Ora bem, acabadinho de chegar da habitual caminhada nocturna  eis o que vos trago:

Fui até Cacilhas beber um café, mas levei o sensor Auriol comigo porque a intenção era verificar os pontos mais frios do trajecto e passar mais uma vez pelo 'congelador' Almadense, o Parque da Paz.

Na zona alta de Almada, perto da rotunda dos Bancos para quem conhece, a temperatura marcava precisamente 14,0ºC mas à medida que fui descendo para a Cova da Piedade a mesma começou a cair a pique. Entretanto e a meio do caminho, parecia que tinha entrado noutro mundo, nevoeiro em toda a Cova da Piedade e com alguma densidade na zona do Parque da Paz. 

Assim que cheguei ao local do costume, as minhas mãos e pés 'gelaram' quase de forma instantânea e foi isto que se verificou:






Entretanto quando cheguei a casa a minha Estação principal marcava o seguinte:






É uma diferença brutal, ainda para mais se pensarmos que em Almada estavam 14,0ºC. Estamos a falar em cerca de 10ºC entre este local e o centro da cidade.
A próxima vez já lá irei deixar o sensor, mas apenas quando se registarem dias com previsões de 4ºC ou 5ºC de mínima. Deve chegar aos negativos a brincar.

As imagens abaixo, foram tiradas com telemóvel e de noite por isso não têm grande qualidade, mas penso que dá para ver o nevoeiro em formação num dos pequenos vales por onde passa a Ribeira:











E aqui o local onde costumo registar estas inversões, nota-se o nevoeiro a vir da zona mais alta e com mais arvoredo, pretendo também lá deixar o sensor um dia destes:


----------



## Zarb (3 Fev 2018 às 12:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Esta zona tem-me surpreendido cada vez mais. Pela primeira vez vi o potencial do vale do jamor, hoje. Infelizmente não consegui tirar fotos, nem meter um sensor lá. A geada estava realmente agressiva!
> A prova de que andei a explorar este local é ter ficado super constipado.
> Situa-se, como já mencionei no tópico do seguimento litoral centro, mesmo ao pé da minha escola (ES Camilo Castelo Branco).
> O rio jamor passa ao pé do Santuário da Senhora da Rocha, e como podem ver facilmente consigo deslocar-me até lá:


Saudades... vivi 25 anos em Carnaxide. Mas a escola secundária era laranja e não azul :=)


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2018 às 11:07)

Bom dia.
Tal como já tinha dito noutrn tópico  coloquei uma câmera gsm com medição de temperatura num chamado 'lameiro' num local em pleno parque de Montesinho. Esta noite a temperatura desceu aos - 14 graus!!! A esta hora continua - 6


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (8 Fev 2018 às 11:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Tal como já tinha dito noutrn tópico  coloquei uma câmera gsm com medicação de temperatura num chamado 'lameiro' num local em pleno parque de Montesinho. Está noite a temperatura desceu aos - 14 graus!!! A esta hora continua - 6



Incrível. 7ºC mais frio que Miranda do Douro. Excelente candidato ao local mais frio de Portugal por IT.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2018 às 11:31)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Incrível. 7ºC mais frio que Miranda do Douro. Excelente candidato ao local mais frio de Portugal por IT.


É este o local 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2018 às 12:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bom dia.
> Tal como já tinha dito noutrn tópico  coloquei uma câmera gsm com medicação de temperatura num chamado 'lameiro' num local em pleno parque de Montesinho. Está noite a temperatura desceu aos - 14 graus!!! A esta hora continua - 6



Deve ser um verdadeiro poço de frio!  

Haverá outros vales encaixados na região com potencial semelhante, apenas nunca foram estudados.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2018 às 17:07)

Interessante, @ferreira5  podes colocar melhor a localização? Assim espreitava melhor o sítio pela carta militar,fiquei curioso. 
Execelente iniciativa!


----------



## JTavares (8 Fev 2018 às 17:43)

Podes dizer q camera é essa?


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2018 às 18:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, @ferreira5  podes colocar melhor a localização? Assim espreitava melhor o sítio pela carta militar,fiquei curioso.
> Execelente iniciativa!


Boas Jonas tens as coordenadas na imagem de cima, fica em Fresulfe concelho de Vinhais.
A esta hora já estão - 5 e acredita que testei a câmera bastantes dias e conferi que não há grande erro na medição 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2018 às 18:14)

JTavares disse:


> Podes dizer q camera é essa?


Pesquisa por hc 300 m

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2018 às 18:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> Pesquisa por hc 300 m
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


Basicamente é uma câmera que detecta movimento e coloquei a porque tenho algumas plantações que frequentemente atacadas por javalis e foi para tentar captar esses momentos, depois é que soube que também tinha medição de temperatura, ou seja juntou se o útil ao agradável 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2018 às 18:20)

Agora mesmo vamos ver quando começa a subir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2018 às 21:12)

ferreira5 disse:


> Boas Jonas tens as coordenadas na imagem de cima, fica em Fresulfe concelho de Vinhais.
> A esta hora já estão - 5 e acredita que testei a câmera bastantes discos e conferir que não há grande erro na medição
> 
> 
> ...



Boas, Obrigado.

Aqui temos uma perspectiva diferente do local da medição, atraves da carta militar.
Assim que vi a carta pensei logo de imediato, se nesse local foi esse registo brutal que é um afluente do Rio Tuela, imaginemos no rio Tuela naquela parte tremendamente encaixada(entre Searas e Dine) que as curvas de nível quase se sobrepõe de tão declivoso que é. 
Fiz aquele rectângulo, pois  atendendo a orografia ,todo o ar frio gerado naquelas vertentes e valeiros, rumam então para a zona do teu sensor. A carta dá um jeito tremendo para identificar linhas de água, algo que é muito difícil no google earth devido à vegetação por vezes densa, e até mesmo pela dimensão das ribeiras, que por vezes são apenas riachos, mas que aparecem sempre na carta.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2018 às 21:22)

Não!!! Lol é uma plantação recente e como tal tem redes de protecção! Já agora sempre que quiseres saber a temperatura é só dizeres que envio SMS com código e recebo mms com resposta 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2018 às 21:37)

Para já ainda há inversão térmica, no entanto quando as condições deixarem de existir confirmarei a fiabilidade das medições 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2018 às 23:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas, Obrigado.
> 
> Aqui temos uma perspectiva diferente do local da medição, atraves da carta militar.
> Assim que vi a carta pensei logo de imediato, se nesse local foi esse registo brutal que é um afluente do Rio Tuela, imaginemos no rio Tuela naquela parte tremendamente encaixada(entre Searas e Dine) que as curvas de nível quase se sobrepõe de tão declivoso que é.
> Fiz aquele rectângulo, pois  atendendo a orografia ,todo o ar frio gerado naquelas vertentes e valeiros, rumam então para a zona do teu sensor. A carta dá um jeito tremendo para identificar linhas de água, algo que é muito difícil no google earth devido à vegetação por vezes densa, e até mesmo pela dimensão das ribeiras, que por vezes são apenas riachos, mas que aparecem sempre na carta.


Obrigado fiquei a conhecer melhor as linhas de água! 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2018 às 17:09)

Hoje tive oportunidade de me deslocar ao local e levei comigo um sensor que tenho em casa para controlar a temperatura do aquecimento e constatei que a diferença verificada foi apenas de 0,5° entre um e o outro, portanto concluo que a temperatura de - 14 ° foi atingida

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (9 Fev 2018 às 17:22)

ferreira5 disse:


> Hoje tive oportunidade de me deslocar ao local e levei comigo um sensor que tenho em casa para controlar a temperatura do aquecimento e constatei que a diferença verificada foi apenas de 0,5° entre um e o outro, portanto concluo que a temperatura de - 14 ° foi atingida
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


Uuuiiii! Que local mais espectacular para atingir umas inversões valentes. Pena o inverno já estar no fim, mas mesmo assim, a colocação de um sensor de temperatura permanente nesse local, seja de inverno ou de verão, será muito interessante de seguir.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Fev 2018 às 18:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> Hoje tive oportunidade de me deslocar ao local e levei comigo um sensor que tenho em casa para controlar a temperatura do aquecimento e constatei que a diferença verificada foi apenas de 0,5° entre um e o outro, portanto concluo que a temperatura de - 14 ° foi atingida
> 
> Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


Concerteza, como já referiu o @jonas_87, o vale do rio tuela aí perto será ainda mais frio por inversão dado ser muito encaixado e ter várias linha de água a alimentar. Se há local onde os -20ºC podem ser batidos em Portugal, aí será um deles com certeza.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2018 às 18:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Concerteza, como já referiu o @jonas_87, o vale do rio tuela aí perto será ainda mais frio por inversão dado ser muito encaixado e ter várias linha de água a alimentar. Se há local onde os -20ºC podem ser batidos em Portugal, aí será um deles com certeza.


Sim acho que vai ser interessante, o sensor está num virado a norte num sitio que passa os meses de inverno sem sol, devido ao declive em volta, para teres um ideia já começou a inversão e já estão apenas 1°

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2018 às 18:53)

Thomar disse:


> Uuuiiii! Que local mais espectacular para atingir umas inversões valentes. Pena o inverno já estar no fim, mas mesmo assim, a colocação de um sensor de temperatura permanente nesse local, seja de inverno ou de verão, será muito interessante de seguir.



Sem dúvida, seria interessante perceber se esse local consegue ter geada no pico do verão, por exemplo.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2018 às 18:56)

Se tudo correr bem vamos estar atentos a isso


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 19:17)

Magnífico! Essa zona é muito próxima da localidade da minha tia (Hermisende) e sempre disse a meus parentes que a área do Tuela tinha muito potencial para geadas severas. Estou feliz de ver que não estava muito errado.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2018 às 19:52)

Já desceu aos - 5°!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2018 às 20:12)

Grande iniciativa, muitos parabéns. 
Há claramente muito por desvendar  por este país fora em termos de climatologia local, como é o caso das inversões térmicas.


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 20:18)

Outro lugar com muito potencial perto de Miranda do Douro:











Amanhã eu explico-me melhor, mas penso que esse lugar é "O Lugar"


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2018 às 20:24)

Pek disse:


> Outro lugar com muito potencial perto de Miranda do Douro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Há que colocar lá um sensor! 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2018 às 23:33)

E porque achei que seria de bom gosto a minha primeira ' caçada' aí está...E continua vivo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (11 Fev 2018 às 18:55)

Pek disse:


> Outro lugar com muito potencial perto de Miranda do Douro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aproximação termográfica

Día 8:





Detalhe do Nordeste Transmontano:





Mais:





E mais:






Aproximação termográfica de cerca de -12 ºC nesse ponto, valor inferior a qualquer outra aproximação desse dia no nordeste transmontano.


Día 7:





Sinalizo Mahide porque aqueles que conhecem a área sabem que nesta localidade houve uma estação que deu valores muito baixos e isso encaixa-se perfeitamente com a termografia:





Detalhe:





E mais. Quatro pontos com boa aparência. Enumero do melhor para o pior  (a "vista" do satélite):





Pontos 1 e 2 novamente a rondar os -12 ºC

Agora temos que colocar sensores


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

Muito interessante o que se está a mostrar e a investigar aqui 



Pek disse:


> Aproximação termográfica
> 
> Día 8:
> 
> ...



Onde arranjas essas imagens de termografia Pek?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Fev 2018 às 21:38)

Que ponto quente é aquele?


----------



## Serra do Açor (11 Fev 2018 às 21:48)

Serra do Açor num dia de Inverno , face norte a cerca de 1200 MTS  virada  para serra da estrela o vento gélido faz com que após poucos minutos deixamos de sentir os dedos sem luvas.

Enviado do meu Quechua Phone 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2018 às 11:21)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Muito interessante o que se está a mostrar e a investigar aqui
> 
> 
> 
> Onde arranjas essas imagens de termografia Pek?



https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/  _Brightness Temperature (Band I5, Night) _do satélite SUOMI NPP/VIIRS  Criação da termografia "jogando" com opacidade, paleta de cores, temperaturas, relevo, nebulosidade...




Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que ponto quente é aquele?



Corpos de água não congelados (pelo menos em parte). Coloco nomes:


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2018 às 15:42)

Estranho é não aparecer uma nítida variação entre a Serra de Montesinho e as zonas mais baixas em redor.

Talvez haja uma explicação, mas eu não sei qual é.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2018 às 17:00)

Nas medições que tenho feito pareceram me bastante fiáveis, o local aonde está não apanha uma única hora de só por dia no entanto esta manhã pareceu-me exagerada a medição... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Fev 2018 às 20:17)

Pek disse:


> https://worldview.earthdata.nasa.gov/  _Brightness Temperature (Band I5, Night) _do satélite SUOMI NPP/VIIRS  Criação da termografia "jogando" com opacidade, paleta de cores, temperaturas, relevo, nebulosidade...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado Pek, ótima ferramenta 



ferreira5 disse:


> Nas medições que tenho feito pareceram me bastante fiáveis, o local aonde está não apanha uma única hora de só por dia no entanto esta manhã pareceu-me exagerada a medição...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Será que se forma gelo/geada no equipamento da câmara que mede a temperatura?


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Fev 2018 às 20:25)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Muito obrigado Pek
> 
> 
> 
> Será que se forma gelo/geada no equipamento da câmara que mede a temperatura?


Pois vou ver assim que começar a chover 

Enviado do meu 6055K através do Tapatalk


----------



## frederico (14 Fev 2018 às 02:43)

Varzea de Aljezur em dias recentes caiu mais de 5 graus abaixo de zero.


----------



## MSantos (14 Fev 2018 às 23:57)

frederico disse:


> Varzea de Aljezur em dias recentes caiu mais de 5 graus abaixo de zero.



Sim, é um local com grande capacidade para acumular ar frio em situações de inversão térmica. Mas não consegue competir com os vales encaixados de Trás-os-Montes onde há verdadeiros poços de frio em que o Sol não chega nos meses de Inverno.


----------



## belem (15 Fev 2018 às 09:17)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, é um local com grande capacidade para acumular ar frio em situações de inversão térmica. Mas não consegue competir com os vales encaixados de Trás-os-Montes onde há verdadeiros poços de frio em que o Sol não chega nos meses de Inverno.



Sim, mas é uma região diversa, em certas zonas as amendoeiras até florescem relativamente cedo.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Fev 2018 às 11:13)

Hoje constatei que realmente as medições efectuadas com inversão térmica têm sido exageradas ,pois hoje de manhã fui ao local e a câmera parecia um bloco de gelo! Vou ter que arranjar  forma de contornar essa situação para as medicoes serem mais fidedignas!


----------



## Trinity (23 Fev 2018 às 11:14)

Prendeu a trailcam a uma árvore pelo menos a 1-2 metros ou deixou ao nível do solo?


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2018 às 11:22)

Trinity disse:


> Prendeu a trailcam a uma árvore pelo menos a 1-2 metros ou deixou ao nível do solo?


Sim esta perto do solo, vou ter de corrigir


----------



## Trinity (23 Fev 2018 às 12:43)

Com frio junto ao solo a temperatura é mais baixa que a medição padronizada da temperatura do ar ou temperatura é mais alta com calor no Verão,
Independentemente disso é mesmo recomendável que não use a cam demasiado próximo do solo no Inverno sobretudo por causa da humidade, que persiste durante mais tempo próxima do solo.
Apesar da temperatura estar dentro do range certificado do equipamento, como saberá, tudo o que seja electrónica com comunicações e baterias, detestam humidade, quanto menos tempo lida com humidade excessiva maior a longevidade do material e os fabricantes certificam equipamentos face à temperatura mas fazem-se distraídos em relação à humidade


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Fev 2018 às 13:12)

Trinity disse:


> Com frio junto ao solo a temperatura é mais baixa que a medição padronizada da temperatura do ar ou temperatura é mais alta com calor no Verão,
> Independentemente disso é mesmo recomendável que não use a cam demasiado próximo do solo no Inverno sobretudo por causa da humidade, que persiste durante mais tempo próxima do solo.
> Apesar da temperatura estar dentro do range certificado do equipamento, como saberá, tudo o que seja electrónica com comunicações e baterias, detestam humidade, quanto menos tempo lida com humidade excessiva maior a longevidade do material e os fabricantes certificam equipamentos face à temperatura mas fazem-se distraídos em relação à humidade


Envolvo sempre o meu auriol (sensor interior) numa saca plástica para não apanhar gelo na medição das mínimas


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Fev 2018 às 13:40)

Pois... Ainda hoje de manhã marcava - 20!!!


----------



## JTavares (24 Fev 2018 às 10:40)

Claramente um grande discrepância. Ate pensei q medisse a temp por infravermelho. Convém usar outro p aferir a diferença. Desilusão essa câmera. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_X00HD através do Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Fev 2018 às 10:56)

Tenho que arranjar um abrigo para não congelar, com tempo chuvoso as medições são fiáveis


----------



## JTavares (24 Fev 2018 às 19:24)

Como é feita a medição da temperatura?  Infravermelho ou sensor vulgar?


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Nov 2018 às 16:15)

Um local a acompanhar, Parque da Quinta da Granja, em Benfica, perto do Colombo:





A foto foi tirada por mim na semana passada.
A inversão parece ser forte neste local. Passo todos os dias por lá e tenho sempre que meter o capuz para não rapar um frio desgraçado. 
O @rozzo é capaz de ter mais informações.


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2018 às 11:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Um local a acompanhar, Parque da Quinta da Granja, em Benfica, perto do Colombo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim, a inversão é notória nessa zona. Já dei umas corridas matinais por esse parque em que a quantidade de gelo no relvado era bastante significativa. E como dizes, em dias calmos, mesmo logo ao pôr-do-sol nota-se bastante a diferença de temperatura ao passar por ali.

Outra zona ali perto bem fria, é do outro lado da colina onde fica o cemitério de Benfica, aquela estrada que vai ter à estação de metro da Amadora-Este. Também tem ali um descampado numa zona baixa, que penso será mais frio ainda que esse jardim em frente ao Colombo.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2018 às 13:23)

rozzo disse:


> Outra zona ali perto bem fria, é do outro lado da colina onde fica o cemitério de Benfica, aquela estrada que vai ter à estação de metro da Amadora-Este. Também tem ali um descampado numa zona baixa, que penso será mais frio ainda que esse jardim em frente ao Colombo.


Interessante. Hei-de investigar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2018 às 13:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Interessante. Hei-de investigar.



É procurares um local discreto para deixares um sensor durante uma noite de inversão, ou então ires cedinho (e agasalhado) para medires a temperatura. Isto se tiveres daqueles sensores da auriol, por exemplo.


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2018 às 14:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Interessante. Hei-de investigar.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2018 às 15:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É procurares um local discreto para deixares um sensor durante uma noite de inversão, ou então ires cedinho (e agasalhado) para medires a temperatura. Isto se tiveres daqueles sensores da auriol, por exemplo.


Em Janeiro trato disso.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Nov 2018 às 15:03)

rozzo disse:


>


Esse local já fica um bocado fora de mão, mas quem sabe um dia.


----------



## Sanxito (29 Nov 2018 às 15:22)

Boas. 
Aqui pela margem sul já tenho uma série de locais identificados para efectuar umas medições. Na próxima situação que seja propícia a inversões, farei o teste. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (5 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade, juntamente com a própria orografia local e rede hidrográfica ajuda a perceber a razão de tamanho arrefecimento nocturno.
> Aquela pequena garganta da ribeira do rego(zona da arriba fossil a caminho da praia) deve ser um importante contributo no ar frio que depois se concentra em cota mais baixa.
> O rectângulo preto é a localização da estação(para contextualizar). Esta estação e respectiva inversão tal como Dunas de Mira, simplesmente destroem o mito que uma potente inversão é sinónimo de montanhas e vales encaixados/grandes desníveis.
> 
> ...



Trouxe a conversa para este tópico mais adequado ao tema.
Sem dúvida, existem também pequenas linhas de água muitas vezes formadas a partir de eventos de forte precipitação que se concentram junto ás terras da costa e acabam por gerar alguma humidade em toda aquela área. Depois tens outras zonas como a Azinhaga das Perdizes na Fonte da Telha com um enorme potencial para registar Inversões notáveis. A própria Lagoa de Albufeira, perto do Observatório de Avifauna é um autêntico congelador ao ar livre.

Azinhaga das Perdizes:


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2019 às 09:21)

Puxei a conversa para este tópico, o mais indicado. 




Nickname disse:


> Aqui *6.6ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *3.7ºC
> *
> 
> Hoje junto ao Rio Vouga por volta das 7h40 registei *-2.7ºC*, tinha apanhado -1.8ºC na ponte, mas não fiquei satisfeito com o valor, por isso desci ao rio!!
> ...



Boa iniciativa!
Estive a ver o vale, a uns 3 kms montante desse sitio é bem mais encaixado o vale, tendo uma encosta de grande declive exposta a No, deve ser um troço bem gélido.


----------



## Nickname (30 Dez 2019 às 09:25)

Numa noite com verdadeiro potencial, meto uns 3 auriol em diferentes partes do vale 

Apanhei 3ºC numa noite de Julho ou Agosto deste ano, acredito que possa atingir valores de -10ºC no lnverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2019 às 09:31)

Sim, isto das inversões tem muito que se lhe diga,já apanhei grandes fiascos pois eram sitios que aparentemente tinham grande potencial mas só o facto de serem fundos de vale com muita floresta densa o ar frio simplesmente não entrava/acumulava.
Fazes bem, pois o interessante é que muitas vezes há sectores do vale mais frios que outros, e a curtas distância entre eles.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2019 às 09:35)

Já agora para quem gosta desta temática( ou para caminhadas, trail, bike etc), use aplicação gpx viewer selecionando o mapa topográfico.
É uma bela aplicação.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vecturagames.android.app.gpxviewer


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2020 às 13:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> E tal como tinha mencionado ontem, hoje lá fui ver o que o Vale do Alambre valia a nível de inversão, e tal como esperado, vale muito  Infelizmente esqueci-me de fazer reset no auriol, e não levei a mínima que registava em consideração, dado que já o tinha usado antes noutros locais! Contudo sai de casa às* 8.00h* com *5.2ºc* , e às *8.14h* quando cheguei ao local onde tinha deixado o auriol de noite, o mesmo registava *-0.2ºc , *hoje não sei se terei oportunidade de o deixar lá novamente, mas se o tiver irei fazê.lo para tentar perceber bem até onde aquilo desce mesmo
> 
> ...



Boas Ricardo, 

Belas fotos como sempre. 
Arrastei a conversa de forma a falarmos sobre as inversões da tua zona. 
Há um estudo sobre as inversões da Arrábida, liderado pela expert na área Prof. Dra. Maria João Alcoforado.
O estudo é antigo mas muito interessante, na altura instalaram um sensor precisamente no dos locais mais frios da Arrábida, vale da ribeira da Ajuda. 

Não se ja tinhas visto o referido estudo. 
Aqui tens, é so fazer download do pdf. 
https://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/view/1870

Acho curioso esta info. 









Pelo que percebi fizeste o registo no ponto assinaldo a verde. 
Um dia que tenhas possibilidade e interesse em fazer registos no tal vale da ribeira da Ajuda(assinalado a preto), era também muito interessante, pois aquele buraco deve ser um sitio com potente inversão.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2020 às 15:02)

Região fantástica para se estudar inversões. Nunca aprofundei este tema na zona em questão devido á distância em si, mas tenho uma ideia de certos spot's que podem ser promissores, nomeadamente na vertente Sul da Serra.

Este vale na imagem abaixo é um bom exemplo disso, já fiz aqui uma caminhada perto deste local e logo de manhã a sensação térmica era terrível.






Em Palmela, a Encumeada dos Moinhos parece ser também uma área apetecível, é uma pena a falta de Estações aqui na margem sul que certamente dariam registos notáveis.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2020 às 15:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Belas fotos como sempre.
> Arrastei a conversa de forma a falarmos sobre as inversões da tua zona.
> ...



Estudo interessante, muito obrigado!

As inversões térmicas são uma autêntica dor de cabeça, cientificamente falando! 

Como diz o João, há zonas que parecem ter um potencial muito maior que outros locais e depois vamos a ver a diferença não é muita... Aqui na região de Sesimbra, moro em Sampaio a cerca de 140 m de altitude e não tenho inversão, ou é fraca. Já na Maçã, a apenas 40 m de desnível, existem inversões significativas. A passear com o carro de noite também já observei boas inversões na estrada do Calhariz a 100 m de altitude, que vai das Pedreiras até aos Casais da Serra, junto à vertente da Serra do Risco, que se eleva junto ao mar a cerca de 370 m. 

Quanto ao local referido, o Vale da Ribeira da Ajuda, fiquei com curiosidade. Hei-de lá passar de noite e comparar com as inversões nestes locais que referi mais perto de casa. O local parece ter muito mais potencial, e haverá certamente inversão, mas suspeito que na prática não será muito diferente dos observados na estrada do Calhariz ou na Maçã.

Mais curiosiodade ainda tinha era de poder ter observações de certos vales encaixados no acidentado SW da Costa Vicentina, nomeadamente entre Aljezur/Odeceixe e a Serra de Monchique. Já lá assisti a fénomenos muito surpreendentes de inversões de manhã muito cedo mesmo nos barrancos junto às praias, tais como sentir arrefecimentos brutais e aparecimento de geada quando descemos os mesmos, muito repentinamente. Há lá buracos que nunca apanham sol durante estes meses!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2020 às 17:45)

Obrigado @jonas_87 , não tinha conhecimento do estudo , muito interessante mesmo como o Jorge referiu  Contudo não acredito que seja muito mais forte a nível de inversão que o Alambre, mas agora fiquei curioso  Eu conheço bem a zona ribeira da Ajuda, dado que a família da minha mulher em tempos teve uma quintinha na localidade de Casal da Ribeira , mais propriamente no Pomarinho, onde a mesma corre bem em Invernos rigorosos, coisa que ultimamente não temos tido! A ribeira da Ajuda é muito extensa, é a mãe de quase todas as ribeiras da Arrábida, dado que praticamente todas lá vão desaguar , inclusive uma que conheces bem, a de Alcube, e a do Alambre, onde fiz os registos esta manhã,  a da Ajuda termina (desagua)  na Comenda.
Quanto ao nevoeiro de irradiação , as minhas últimas fotos comprovam isso mesmo, aqueles cinco vales ( Comenda, Aldeia grande, Rasca, Alambre e Picheleiros ) são muito potentes , em dias de hoje com muito sol, amanhã è quase garantido o forte nevoeiro  Fiz um pequeno esquema, para quem não conhece muito bem a zona, onde a azul representa as ribeiras que mencionei , agora já só falta deixar um sensor ali perto deste local, hoje voltei a deixar no Alambre para registar a mínima, dado que a noite promente 

*Local onde o deixarei quando tiver tempo , e coincidir num dia favorável a inversão forte.*






*Esquema que tinha referido em cima.*






*Foto tirada da Serra da Achada ( Sesimbra), que ilustra bem o dito nevoeiro mencionado no estudo.
*



Fog in Arrábida Natural Park by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Só uma nota final, de salientar que a zona que o @Jorge_scp referiu  (Maçã, Calharis até aos Casais da Serra ainda não teve uma inversão forte este Outono/Inverno, hoje por exemplo registei mais quase* 6ºc* quando passei por lá, do que no Alambre, em relação à publicação do @criz0r , acredita que a vertente Sul e Oeste da Serra de São Luís é muito mais forte que o Vale de Barris que mostras na foto amigo, é daqueles sítios que engana bem


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2020 às 18:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado @jonas_87 , não tinha conhecimento do estudo , muito interessante mesmo como o Jorge referiu  Contudo não acredito que seja muito mais forte a nível de inversão que o Alambre, mas agora fiquei curioso  Eu conheço bem a zona ribeira da Ajuda, dado que a família da minha mulher em tempos teve uma quintinha na localidade de Casal da Ribeira , mais propriamente no Pomarinho, onde a mesma corre bem em Invernos rigorosos, coisa que ultimamente não temos tido! A ribeira da Ajuda é muito extensa, é a mãe de quase todas as ribeiras da Arrábida, dado que praticamente todas lá vão desaguar , inclusive uma que conheces bem, a de Alcube, e a do Alambre, onde fiz os registos esta manhã,  a da Ajuda termina (desagua)  na Comenda.
> Quanto ao nevoeiro de irradiação , as minhas últimas fotos comprovam isso mesmo, aqueles cinco vales ( Comenda, Aldeia grande, Rasca, Alambre e Picheleiros ) são muito potentes , em dias de hoje com muito sol, amanhã è quase garantido o forte nevoeiro  Fiz um pequeno esquema, para quem não conhece muito bem a zona, onde a azul representa as ribeiras que mencionei , agora já só falta deixar um sensor ali perto deste local, hoje voltei a deixar no Alambre para registar a mínima, dado que a noite promente
> 
> *Local onde o deixarei quando tiver tempo , e coincidir num dia favorável a inversão forte.*
> ...




Boas Ricardo,

Estive analisar a orografia ao detalhe e conclui que o ar frio da ribeira da Ajuda corre de oeste para Este, e para além de ser muito abrigado, recebe ar frio de vários lados, assim como gera também ar frio pois tem uma vertente exposta a norte.

Não me admirava nada que fosse mais frio que o local onde fizeste registos. 
O sensor do referido estudo terá sido instalado na zona do rectângulo verde. 




Já agora consegues enviar o link do google maps desse sitio onde pensas fazer o registo, só para perceber a localização e respectivo enquadramento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2020 às 19:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Estive analisar a orografia ao detalhe e conclui que o ar frio da ribeira da Ajuda corre de oeste para Este, e para além de ser muito abrigado, recebe ar frio de vários lados, assim como gera também ar frio pois tem uma vertente exposta a norte.
> 
> ...




És grande carola nestas análises, por isso fiquei ainda mais curioso  O ideal será um dia que me consiga organizar, e deixar um sensor em cada lado  Mas estou a pensar deixar aqui mesmo ao lado da ribeira, e a nível de logística é bem mais fácil para mim!







<iframe src="https://www.google.com/maps/embed?p...376!4f-7.973891230652413!5f0.7820865974627469" width="600" height="450" frameborder="0" style="border:0;" allowfullscreen=""></iframe>


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Jan 2020 às 19:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Só uma nota final, de salientar que a zona que o @Jorge_scp referiu  (Maçã, Calharis até aos Casais da Serra ainda não teve uma inversão forte este Outono/Inverno, hoje por exemplo registei mais quase* 6ºc* quando passei por lá, do que no Alambre



Bem, não sei a que horas tens passado na Maçã, mas nas últimas noites tem havido boas inversões. Saí de lá ontem pouco depois da meia noite já com bastante gelo no carro, este marcava 3ºC. Na noite de 1 para 2 de Janeiro vim de Setúbal pela Serra da Arrábida e depois pela estrada de Calhariz, e pelas 22h saí de Setúbal com 11ºC, ao passar na Comenda desceu aos 7ºC antes de subir na Praia da Figueirinha até aos 12ºC. A subir a Serra foi descendo qualquer coisa, chego aos Casais da Serra com 8ºC, mas numa zona baixa antes de chegar a Calhariz, perto da zona das Marmitas do Gigante, desceu aos 3,5ºC. Depois é sempre a subir até às Pedreiras.

Venham de lá esses registos, obrigado pela tua contribuição!


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2020 às 15:08)

Esse estudo que o João mostrou ontem despertou-me curiosidade e espicaçou-me a acordar cedo e dar uma volta de carro pelo Parque Natural da Arrábida, que passo a descrever:

Entrei no carro às 7:15h de Sampaio, e apesar de ter algum gelo marcava uns tórridos 4,5ºC. Depois de "descongelado" o vidro saí pela estrada nacional. Ao passar na Maçã, o primeiro ponto de inversão, a temperatura marcava 1ºC, e o gelo era bem vísivel nos carros (ainda noite). A temperatura sobe ligeiramente até 2,5/3ºC antes do cruzamento que vira para a Serra da Arrábida, antes de começar a descer novamente. Só parou nos -2ºC no vale do Alambre, um local que já o Ricardo tem dado alguns registos e prova novamente o seu potencial. Ao começar a subir os Casais da Serra a temperatura sobe de tal forma rápida que testou e bem o tempo de resposta do termómetro do carro às mudanças bruscas de temperatura! 

Já na Serra da Arrábida, aos 250 m de altitude no cruzamento para o Portinho a temperatura era de 9ºC! Continuei a subir e ainda foi até aos 10ºC na zona do Convento. Esse era o nível onde terminava a inversão, pois a temperatura desce novamente ao passar os 300 m, e aos 400 m de altitude era já de 7ºC. De notar o vento moderado que tornava a sensação térmica bastante desconfortável! Tal e qual como descreve o estudo que o João indicou ontem neste tópico.

Fiquei uns bons minutos à espera para ver se ainda via o nascer o sol, que devido à nebulosidade baixa no horizonte não consegui, pois tinha de voltar a casa.






A descer a Serra, o caminho da temperatura foi o inverso, mas com cerca de 0,5ºC a mais, por a hora já ter avançado um pouco. Ao chegar aos Casais da Serra, em vez de seguir novamente para o Vale de Alambre, virei à esquerda em direcção a Calhariz. Já perto de chegar a Calhariz, a geada começou a aparecer, com bancos de neblina. O carro marcava -0,5ºC às 8:20, e a mínima deve ter sido ligeiramente mais baixa, o que também mostra um bom potencial para observação de inversões térmicas.

Vale e Serra do Risco
















Nas Pedreiras a temperatura já era de 6ºC e assim se manteve até chegar a Sampaio, com uma descida pelo meio aos 5ºC num pequeno desnível onde se observava uma inversão muitíssimo localizada onde a temperatura era certamente bem mais baixa, como mostra na foto, onde é possível identificar geada na zona com mais neblina:






Sei que não são fotos tão boas como as tuas, Ricardo, mas dá para ilustrar


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jan 2020 às 15:43)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Esse estudo que o João mostrou ontem despertou-me curiosidade e espicaçou-me a acordar cedo e dar uma volta de carro pelo Parque Natural da Arrábida, que passo a descrever:
> 
> Entrei no carro às 7:15h de Sampaio, e apesar de ter algum gelo marcava uns tórridos 4,5ºC. Depois de "descongelado" o vidro saí pela estrada nacional. Ao passar na Maçã, o primeiro ponto de inversão, a temperatura marcava 1ºC, e o gelo era bem vísivel nos carros (ainda noite). A temperatura sobe ligeiramente até 2,5/3ºC antes do cruzamento que vira para a Serra da Arrábida, antes de começar a descer novamente. Só parou nos -2ºC no vale do Alambre, um local que já o Ricardo tem dado alguns registos e prova novamente o seu potencial. Ao começar a subir os Casais da Serra a temperatura sobe de tal forma rápida que testou e bem o tempo de resposta do termómetro do carro às mudanças bruscas de temperatura!
> 
> ...




Ahahah  Ia exactamente dizer.te se não tinhas visto um maluco no meio daquele gelo todo a tirar fotos,  mas afinal não fui o único  O Alambre é realmente um local com um potencial de inversão enorme, e os teus registos de hoje vão ao encontro dos meus nos últimos dois dias ,junto ao solo o meu sensor registou de mínima -4 ºc   Falta registar a mínima a cerca de um metro do mesmo , dado que hoje ás 8.00h já registei -1.2ºc nessas condições, será interessante registar a mínima nas mesmas condiçoes! Por isso ainda não fica terminado a análise sobre o Alambre  Ainda em relação à conversa de ontem aqui neste tópico , eu referia.me ás inversões que principalmente estou a habituado a sentir (registar) de manhã quando venho para o trabalho ,  acima de tudo na Maçã, ainda não apanhei nenhuma como em outros anos! Em relação ao dia 1 tens razão, desculpa! Foi forte sim, só como não vim trabalhar nem me lembrei desse dia, em Azeitão por exemplo foi o dia mais frio deste Outono/Inverno com uma mínima de 2.8ºc , mas ainda não vi geada nesta zona como por exemplo há um ano atrás, mas hoje já vi qualquer coisa , como tu bem mostras na tua última foto! Por falar em fotos, a tua primeira está belíssima  Deixo aqui umas fotos de Janeiro do ano passado , para teres uma ideia daquilo que estava a tentar explicar!

*Janeiro 2019, Maça/ Pedreiras (Sesimbra)*




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2020 às 16:40)

Eu percebi onde querias chegar, este ano ainda não houve propriamente grandes inversões, as massas de ar são bastante quentes para a época o que limita um pouco o potencial de arrefecimento. Com mais frio em altura (iso's < 4ºC, preferencialmente < 0ºC) e condições de estabilidade, são locais para facilmente passar os -5ºC. Janeiro do ano passado foi bom, como ilustram as tuas fotos, Fevereiro de 2018 também, mas Fevereiro de 2012 foi épico. Lembro-me de terem sido registados -8.3ºC de mínima horária na estação do IPMA em Aljezur!


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2020 às 19:28)

Grandes contributos que enriquecem este topico, e o próprio forum. 

Por cá no meu concelho, os três sitios mais frios com boa diferença para os restantes, já foram identificados.
Embora só recentemente é que percebi que o vale nas traseiras do autódromo do Estoril é um autêntico gelo.
Basta ver que nos dias 5,6,7 deste mês teve mínimas na ordem dos - 2 graus, sendo que ontem dia 7 foi certamente aos - 2,5 graus.

Por acaso são 3 sítios perto de casa o que ajuda a fazer um acompanhamento.














No passado dia 6 de manhã no sítio mais frio, Atrozela, não esperava  ver esta poça congelada. Claro exemplo da potente inversão.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2020 às 22:27)

Mapa de locais de inversões térmicas (na Charneca da Caparica e em Corroios), e a localização aproximada das estações que uso. 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Lz8gQmdOSqRo6yJRBDk-QPAL1spsL8dy&usp=sharing/


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2020 às 12:49)

@Ricardo Carvalho curioso. Tinha ideia que poderia ser um bom local, tendo em conta o frio que senti na altura. Uma outra zona bastante fria salvo erro, é perto do Parque de Campismo de Valbom na N378. Existem ali alguns pontos em que se sente um arrefecimento repentino significativo e noto sempre isso quando passo por lá. Desconheço a existência de linhas de água ou ribeiras que corram ali, mas assim que possa irei verificar.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jan 2020 às 16:39)

criz0r disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho curioso. Tinha ideia que poderia ser um bom local, tendo em conta o frio que senti na altura. Uma outra zona bastante fria salvo erro, é perto do Parque de Campismo de Valbom na N378. Existem ali alguns pontos em que se sente um arrefecimento repentino significativo e noto sempre isso quando passo por lá. Desconheço a existência de linhas de água ou ribeiras que corram ali, mas assim que possa irei verificar.



Na N378, os pontos mais frios do percuso são claramente Fernão Ferro, em redor da Flôr da Mata (ponto mais baixo do percurso, junto ao Rio Judeu), e na Apostiça, depois da descida do Marco do Grilo, num pequeno vale que leva à Lagoa de Albufeira. Isto é recorrente pois faço muitas vezes este percurso de carro durante a noite. Na zona da Carrasqueira/Lidl perto do Parque Valbom a temperatura já subiu um pouco, apesar de normalmente ser ainda relativamente baixa, e continuar a subir até à Cotovia/Sampaio em noites de inversão. Se há inversão mesmo junto ao Parque de Campismo, desconheço, mas posso tentar comprovar facilmente numa destas noites próximas, estou a 5 min desde casa!


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2020 às 16:50)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Na N378, os pontos mais frios do percuso são claramente Fernão Ferro, em redor da Flôr da Mata (ponto mais baixo do percurso, junto ao Rio Judeu), e na Apostiça, depois da descida do Marco do Grilo



Não dúvido, até porque confesso nunca passo por esta estrada muitas vezes, mas nota-se bem algumas zonas mais frias ao longo do trajecto. Só mesmo com tempo e recurso ao sensor é que se poderia tirar as dúvidas. Ficamos a aguardar


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jan 2020 às 17:51)

Ontem foi dia de matar a curiosidade e aproveitar, já que saí tarde do trabalho, para observar e comparar alguns locais pré-identificados como potenciais "congeladores" do Parque Natural da Arrábida. Apesar de não conclusivo, pois é um assunto muito complexo e não disponho dos melhores meios (termómetro do carro), já dá para ter algumas ideias esclarecidas. Saí da Maçã pela uma da manhã, com gelo no carro. O mesmo marcava 1ºC. Segui para o Parque Campismo do Valbom, local indicado pelo membro Crizor. Após subida da temperatura até aos 7,5ºC em Sampaio, ao chegar ao Parque Campismo e fazendo uma espera para dar tempo de resposta ao termómetro do carro a eventuais bruscas variações de temperatura, registei 3ºC. Há de facto ali uma inversão, apesar de não tão intensa como noutros locais, como se vai comprovar.

Voltei depois à N379 em direcção a Azeitão-Setúbal. Verificou-se a esperada subida de temperatura até 7/8ºC no alto da Cotovia/Sampaio, antes da queda ao descer para a Maçã. Entre a Maçã e Azeitão, pode-se dizer que ao longo de toda a N379 existe inversão, com temperaturas sempre entre 1 e 3ºC, mas há ali uma descida localizada numa Ribeira que vem o vale do Alambre logo a seguir ao Alto das Vinhas, que levou o carro até aos 0,5ºC mas que acredito ser ligeiramente inferior pois passei rapidamente por não haver condições de segurança para parar na estrada. Em Azeitão virei em direcção a Picheleiros para ver como se comportava o tal vale já identificado na *Ribeira da Ajuda*. Se no ponto alto a temperatura subiu aos 5ºC, desde a curva na M528 até ao cruzamento para o Vale do Rasca, a temperatura oscilou entre *-1ºC e -1,5ºC* em todo o percurso. No Vale do Rasca a temperatura chega a subir  até 2/3ºC, mas mantém a inversão, e sofre mesmo uma ligeira queda junto ao Outão, mesmo junto ao mar, onde registei 1ºC. No entanto, ao sair do vale e entrar na estrada da Praia da Figueirinha, a temperatura sobe bruscamente até 9ºC.

Ao subir a Arrábida, a temperatura vai descendo gradualmente, mas ligeiramente, sendo de 6ºC no cruzamento para o Portinho, antes de iniciar a descida até aos Casais da Serra, aldeia onde o termómetro marca 3ºC e torna-se visível algum gelo nos carros. Mas o verdadeiro congelador está algumas centenas de metros à frente, no *Vale do Alambre*, onde registei *-2ºC* às 2:00 da manhã. Regressei novamente pela N379, com temperaturas baixas até à Maçã, mas quando saio do carro em casa, nem parece que está frio, com "quentes" 7ºC.






Resumindo, é evidente que a inversão existe em praticamente todos os locais onde a altitude seja inferior a 120 m de altitude no Parque Natural da Arrábida. Porém, os pontos mais frios são claramente o Vale do Alambre e a zona da Ribeira da Ajuda, nomeadamente o cruzamento para o Vale do Rasca, ponto mais baixo desse percurso do Casal da Ribeira  (35 m). O Ricardo colocou um sensor no Alambre que registou -2.4ºC, mínima que poderá ter sido atingida por volta da hora em que lá passei, uma vez que hoje a inversão parece ter estagnado mais cedo, conforme induzi pelos registos contínuos de ontem à noite noutras estações em pontos de inversão. Parece no entanto confirmar-se que o Vale do Alambre não terá menos potencial que a Ribeira da Ajuda, apesar de aparentemente este último oferecer melhores condições.

Comparativamente, estes pontos mais frios da Península de Setúbal talvez fiquem ligeiramente áquem de outros pontos já identificados como dos mais frios do centro/sul do país em noites de inversão (por exemplo Seiça ou Aljezur), mas não ficarão muito longe, parecendo certo que têm potencial para alcançar mínimas inferiores a -6ºC caso condições óptimas se reúnam!

Companhia na Arrábida:


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2020 às 21:33)

Boa campanha de registos Jorge, já tens bases importantes! 
Sei que  não é nada fácil uma pessoa literalmente enfiar-se no mato a fazer registos, mas só assim é muitas vezes descobrimos os sítios mais frios, os chamados troços mais frios dos vales.
Na minha zona tenho sitios frios onde ha estrada a passar no fundo de vale, mas ao sair da estrada e entrar no mato a temperatura cai logo 1 graus/ 1,5 graus.
Isto para dizer, caso um dia consigas analisar a inversão mais detalhadamente  podem surgir surpresas. Por vezes 3 casas espalhadas numa encosta, são suficientes para estragar parte de inversão.


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2020 às 10:07)

Grandes registos Jorge, dados importantíssimos esses que mais uma vez provam a enorme variabilidade que temos aqui pela margem sul. 
Assim que houver oportunidade, tenciono averiguar ao pormenor os locais mais promissores aqui na parte mais a Norte da Península juntamente com o @Sanxito e o @Lightning. Já temos algumas áreas assinaladas, é esperar pelo próximo evento mais frio e fazemos a "caçada".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2020 às 11:11)

Belíssimos registos @Jorge_scp , como já te tinha dito ontem, continuou a achar que o Alambre é mais potente que a Ribeira da Ajuda ( Picheleiros , Rasca, Comenda, etc) , contudo parece que depois deste evento com alguma precipitação, poderemos ter uma potente entrada continental  Ou seja, se tiver oportunidade , quando tivermos novamente condições propícias a fortes inversões , vou tentar deixar um sensor em cada lado no mesmo dia   Depois ando muito curioso com esta zona, ali perto da Lagoa Pequena, também com tempo irei investigar  No passado dia 31 de Dezembro, passei por lá por volta das *9.00h*, e o termómetro do carro registou estes valores


----------



## criz0r (14 Jan 2020 às 11:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Belíssimos registos @Jorge_scp , como já te tinha dito ontem, continuou a achar que o Alambre é mais potente que a Ribeira da Ajuda ( Picheleiros , Rasca, Comenda, etc) , contudo parece que depois deste evento com alguma precipitação, poderemos ter uma potente entrada continental  Ou seja, se tiver oportunidade , quando tivermos novamente condições propícias a fortes inversões , vou tentar deixar um sensor em cada lado no mesmo dia   Depois ando muito curioso com esta zona, ali perto da Lagoa Pequena, também com tempo irei investigar  No passado dia 31 de Dezembro, passei por lá por volta das *9.00h*, e o termómetro do carro registou estes valores



Boas Ricardo, é precisamente esse "frigorífico" que eu falei há uns tempos. É outro local a espreitar sem dúvida, principalmente junto ao Observatório de Avifauna.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2020 às 12:03)

criz0r disse:


> Boas Ricardo, é precisamente esse "frigorífico" que eu falei há uns tempos. É outro local a espreitar sem dúvida, principalmente junto ao Observatório de Avifauna.



Não tinha reparado que já tinhas feito referência ao mesmo Rúben , desculpa! É de facto um local a explorar , e fiquei sobretudo impressionado pelo registo ter acontecido já pelas 9.00h , num dia frio, é certo, mas marcado pelo intenso nevoeiro, logo menos propício a grande inversão! Com tempo um sensor também lá vai parar


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jan 2020 às 15:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não tinha reparado que já tinhas feito referência ao mesmo Ruben , desculpa! É de facto um local a explorar , e fiquei sobretudo impressionado pelo registo ter acontecido já pelas 9.00h , num dia frio, é certo, mas marcado pelo intenso nevoeiro, logo menos propício a grande inversão! Com tempo um sensor também lá vai parar



Sem dúvida um local que vai ter inversões igualmente muito interessantes, que também eu tenho há algum tempo "debaixo de olho". Quando houver novamente noites com potencial para inversão (daqui a uma semana poderão reunir-se condições excelentes), vou voltar-me para a parte norte do concelho de Sesimbra, fazendo novamente um circuito de carro para avaliar os pontos com maior interesse. Assinalei no mapa os que vou à partida tomar com mais atenção:












O ponto que assinalei com o nº 1 a vermelho é a Apostiça, que já referi aqui como ponto de interesse. Passo muito lá de carro à noite e sei que tem inversões potentes! Já lá registei -5ºC no passado. Na estrada da Lagoa de Albufeira, a N377, toda ela deve ser gélida, mas tem ali uns pontos que para mim ainda podem ter mais potencial que a Apostiça. Um dos quais o já citado observatório de aves da Lagoa Pequena.

Mais para norte, tenho de olho as ribeiras que desaguam na Praia do Meco. Particularmente onde há a junção um pouco antes de lá chegar!

São várias as linhas de àgua que descem pelo desnível criado pela Serra da Azóia/Pinheirinhos, que se elevam a cerca de 250 m junto à costa sul de Sesimbra, até à Lagoa de Albufeira/Meco. Há portanto bastante frio a "escoar" por ali abaixo e a concentrar-se em determinados pontos.

Um dia com mais calma espero poder, com um sensor, ir mais ao detalhe, mesmo a pé, como refere o João pode fazer a diferença. Mas para já tenho de me limitar assim, que não deixam de ser importantes sondagens iniciais! Fico à espera também dos registos do Rúben e do Ricardo com expectativa.


----------



## Pek (14 Jan 2020 às 19:31)

Aproximação termográfica

Dia 11. *São Martinho de Angueira*. Já falei sobre essa área aqui e aqui.












Dia 12. Áreas de *Guarda* e *Montalegre.*

















Dia 12. Comparação com o interior ibérico (mudo a escala de temperatura para adaptá-la).






Valores *entre -7 e -9 ºC* nas três zonas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jan 2020 às 16:39)

Boas pessoal,

Hoje de manhã sai de casa com *3.7ºc* , por volta das *8.00h *, depois de uma mínima atingida uma hora antes de *3.3ºc*   Coloquei o sensor auriol no carro , mas desta vez fiz uma coisa diferente , deixei o mesmo sempre dentro do carro , e apenas coloquei da parte fora o sensor externo , e lá fui fazer a minha rotina matinal ! Levar a filhota a escola e depois segui para o trabalho pelo caminho que mais gostos de fazer , que é este  : 






O resultado a nível de registos foram estes, num dia que não foi de grande inversão, mas dá para ficar com uma ideia 

*Alambre , 8.33h*






*Marmitas do Gigante, 8.37h*






*Pedreiras, 8.38h*






*Corredoura (Trabalho) 8.46h*


----------



## João Branco (6 Jan 2021 às 10:42)

Bom dia, mínima de *-6.9C  *no sensor interno do meu Auriol a cerca de meio metro do solo em Coimbra-São Romão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 12:26)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente João, e basta olhar a previsão automática do IPMA para perceber o que ainda temos pela frente  Dia 12 com potencial para inversões brutais!
> 
> *ECMWF*
> 
> ...



Sem dúvida, quem tiver disponibilidade para fazer registos em locais de inversão vai ser sem dúvida brutal.
Terça-feira conto ter registos de mínimas em pelo menos dois dos locais mais frios do concelho.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 12:59)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Sem dúvida um local que vai ter inversões igualmente muito interessantes, que também eu tenho há algum tempo "debaixo de olho". Quando houver novamente noites com potencial para inversão (daqui a uma semana poderão reunir-se condições excelentes), vou voltar-me para a parte norte do concelho de Sesimbra, fazendo novamente um circuito de carro para avaliar os pontos com maior interesse. Assinalei no mapa os que vou à partida tomar com mais atenção:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boas Jorge, só por curiosidade vais fazer registos nessa área?


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Jan 2021 às 16:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Jorge, só por curiosidade vais fazer registos nessa área?



Boas João, na próxima semana talvez passe por lá, e até por outros pontos do concelho interessantes. Mas ainda sem sensor, tenho de me contentar com o carro. Mas espero mínimas muito interessantes...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2021 às 20:24)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Boas João, na próxima semana talvez passe por lá, e até por outros pontos do concelho interessantes. Mas ainda sem sensor, tenho de me contentar com o carro. Mas espero mínimas muito interessantes...



Sim isto vai estar interessante,  temos que meter este tópico a mexer.
Amanhã o lidl vai ter sensores à venda, vem mesmo a jeito.

Terça está com muito potencial,  mínima de 2 graus em Cascais. Acho que vou conseguir registos de - 4 graus , vamos ver.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2021 às 16:05)

Depois de me ir abastecer ao LIDL, coloquei 3 sensores aqui na zona, cada um num local com a sua particularidade.

Uma vez que trata-se de um modelo novo, esperemos que corra tudo bem uma vez que não testei os sensores, e acima de tudo espero que amanhã estejam no mesmo local 

Amanhã partilho aqui os dados registados e as respetivas localizações


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2021 às 21:01)

Boas,

Lá instalei o sensor auriol no  ponto mais frio do concelho,  vale da Ribeira da Penha longa/atrozela nas traseiras do autódromo do Estoril.
É incrível pois uma pessoa passa na A16 e nem sonha o que se passa naquele pequeno vale, uma inversão muito violenta.
Eu mesmo nunca pensei que a zona do Pisão que era de longe até então o ponto mais frio  do concelho tivesse rival.Sai de lá com 0 graus.Que grande surpresa.

Hoje


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Jan 2021 às 00:19)

São dias interessantes estes.

Hoje (ontem) às 21h30 estavam 3ºC, bem medidos, na Quinta da Pimenteira (base da serra de Monsanto, alt. 40 m, vale virado a leste), ao mesmo tempo (5 min depois) já 6ºC no planalto central de Lisboa (alt. 100 m, Avenidas Novas).


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2021 às 09:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Lá instalei o sensor auriol no  ponto mais frio do concelho,  vale da Ribeira da Penha longa/atrozela nas traseiras do autódromo do Estoril.
> É incrível pois uma pessoa passa na A16 e nem sonha o que se passa naquele pequeno vale, uma inversão muito violenta.
> ...




Mínima épica de -6,1 graus.
Logo faço um post com muita informação sobre o local e fotos do gelo.
Foi então o meu registo mais extremo desde que faço registo inversões.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2021 às 09:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mínima épica de -6,1 graus.
> Logo faço um post com muita informação sobre o local e fotos do gelo.
> Foi então o meu registo mais extremo desde que faço registo inversões.



Belo registo! Eu ainda consegui mais extremo, logo à tarde faço a reportagem neste tópico.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2021 às 10:17)

A espessura do gelo congelado nas poças foi incrível,  uma foto:


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2021 às 16:31)

Só para complementar o tópico, hoje voltei a deixar o datalogger na vala do Caramujo no Parque da Paz.
Mínima de -3.6ºC obtida no passado dia 27/12, completamente pulverizada esta madrugada, com registo de -4.6ºC pelas 00h18m.

Malta ali a correr de manga curta como se nada fosse. Excelente para arritmias cardíacas  .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2021 às 18:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Lá instalei o sensor auriol no  ponto mais frio do concelho,  vale da Ribeira da Penha longa/atrozela nas traseiras do autódromo do Estoril.
> É incrível pois uma pessoa passa na A16 e nem sonha o que se passa naquele pequeno vale, uma inversão muito violenta.
> ...



@jonas_87 consegues comparar os valores da temperatura em relação a este novo modelo utilizando o antigo? Acabei de o fazer e estou a ficar um pouco intrigado... Ambos os sensores lado a lado e o novo modelo apresenta uma temperatura de 2ºC abaixo do registado pelo modelo antigo 

--

Mais logo quando tiver tempo faço a "reportagem" dos sensores que deixei colocados durante a noite passada.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2021 às 18:42)

Hoje lá saí de casa pelas 6:20 da manhã para ir fazer uns registos de temperaturas a alguns dos mais interessantes pontos do concelho de Sesimbra e da Arrábida. Deixei o sensor na rua de casa, pelo que não tenho nenhuma temperatura mínima dos locais observados, mas sim temperaturas registadas ao momento. Deixava o sensor estabilizar a temperatura durante alguns minutos, e quando acontecia, foto nele!

Quando saí de casa, o sensor marcava -1.6ºC. Os carros e mesmo as ervas estavam cheias de gelo. É uma temperatura algo extrema para o local, pois raramente desce para negativos, não é propriamente propício a inversões. Prometia...











Fui em direcção ao Calhariz, onde fiz a primeira paragem, numa zona baixa na estrada de terra que termina nos Casais da Serra. É um local propício a inversões relativamente fortes, não sendo porém o local com maior potencial. A sul é sempre a subir até o topo da Serra do Risco, com 384m de altura, a estrada está a 100m, e a norte, junto desta, tem um pequeno relevo que atinge cerca de 140 metros e onde está situado o Palácio de Calhariz, dos duques de Palmela. Ali perto passa uma ribeira temporária (Marmitas do Gigante). A temperatura registada foi de -5,3ºC!











Segui pela estrada de terra, a temperatura do carro estava nos -4,5ºC, cerca de 1ºC superior ao sensor. Foi subindo ligeiramente até aos Casais da Serra, e voltou a descer até aos -5ºC no Vale do Alambre. Saí, sabendo que ia bater a mínima do Calhariz. E assim foi: -6.3ºC. Infelizmente apaguei a foto sem querer para comprovar. Segui de carro, e um pouco mais à frente o termómetro do mesmo bateu nos -6ºC. Obrigou-me a sair ver o que se passava ali. E aí registei -6.9ºC! Estive ainda bastante tempo a ver se ainda ia aos -7ºC, mas com as mãos quase congeladas e a doer imenso, desisti... fica para a Lagoa Pequena, local onde depositava as maiores expectativas.






O Vale do Alambre tem a encosta da Arrábida a sul, com os seus picos entre os 400 e 500 m de altitude, e afunila naquele local, com encostas a E e W com cerca de 170/180 m, estando o vale à cota entre 80/90 m.






Lá fui até à Lagoa pequena, sempre com o termómetro do carro a registar valores negativos de temperatura em todo o percurso, mesmo fora de locais de inversão. Quando lá cheguei, já havia luz. A geada era imensa. E a temperatura, uma surpresa!











Ainda foi por breves momentos aos -7.5ºC! O local está mais que identificado há muito tempo. Só esperava uma oportunidade destas, porque sabia que se havia sítio para registos muito extremos era esta. Está a apenas 3m acima do nível do mar, e convergem ali várias ribeiras.






Fiz mais 2 medições nesta bacia hidrográfica. A segunda baixou aos -5.3ºC, num local onde vi poças completamente congeladas. A terceira, a uma cota mais elevada de um afluente, registou -4.3ºC. De salientar que nesse local, a apenas 5 metros a mais de cota, na estrada, registou "apenas" -3.2ºC, daí a importância de, se possível, descer mesmo ao nível das linhas de água.











E assim foi a "aventura", mas não podia desperdiçar esta oportunidade, noites destas não aparecem todos os anos!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2021 às 19:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> @jonas_87 consegues comparar os valores da temperatura em relação a este novo modelo utilizando o antigo? Acabei de o fazer e estou a ficar um pouco intrigado... Ambos os sensores lado a lado e o novo modelo apresenta uma temperatura de 2ºC abaixo do registado pelo modelo antigo
> 
> --
> 
> Mais logo quando tiver tempo faço a "reportagem" dos sensores que deixei colocados durante a noite passada.



Sim este sensor está a desiludir mete um bocado abaixo do real. O outro efectivamente era melhor.
Comprei 4 utilizei aquele que mais se aproximava do real.
Tive mínima de -9 graus so que claro que estava mal, e nem postei esse valor,  -6/-7 graus são reais.
A espessura do gelo como viram era surreal.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jan 2021 às 19:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Hoje lá saí de casa pelas 6:20 da manhã para ir fazer uns registos de temperaturas a alguns dos mais interessantes pontos do concelho de Sesimbra e da Arrábida. Deixei o sensor na rua de casa, pelo que não tenho nenhuma temperatura mínima dos locais observados, mas sim temperaturas registadas ao momento. Deixava o sensor estabilizar a temperatura durante alguns minutos, e quando acontecia, foto nele!
> 
> Quando saí de casa, o sensor marcava -1.6ºC. Os carros e mesmo as ervas estavam cheias de gelo. É uma temperatura algo extrema para o local, pois raramente desce para negativos, não é propriamente propício a inversões. Prometia...
> 
> ...


Esse registo na Lagoa Pequena é incrível.
Fica relativamente perto do centro interpretativo, ou estou enganado Jorge?



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2021 às 19:43)

criz0r disse:


> Esse registo na Lagoa Pequena é incrível.
> Fica relativamente perto do centro interpretativo, ou estou enganado Jorge?
> 
> Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk



Estacionei o carro mesmo no centro interpretativo, e andei para trás uns 100 metros para descer mais um pouco. Quanto aos valores são de facto impressionantes, mas as dúvidas que colocaste sobre os sensores faz-me pensar se serão mesmo reais. Eles andavam, regra geral, cerca de 1ºC abaixo do sensor do meu carro. Tenho de testar de alguma forma, pois comprei-o ontem e não tive muito tempo para verificar.


----------



## bandevelugo (12 Jan 2021 às 21:47)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Hoje lá saí de casa pelas 6:20 da manhã para ir fazer uns registos de temperaturas a alguns dos mais interessantes pontos do concelho de Sesimbra e da Arrábida. Deixei o sensor na rua de casa, pelo que não tenho nenhuma temperatura mínima dos locais observados, mas sim temperaturas registadas ao momento. Deixava o sensor estabilizar a temperatura durante alguns minutos, e quando acontecia, foto nele!
> 
> Quando saí de casa, o sensor marcava -1.6ºC. Os carros e mesmo as ervas estavam cheias de gelo. É uma temperatura algo extrema para o local, pois raramente desce para negativos, não é propriamente propício a inversões. Prometia...
> 
> ...



Reportagem fabulosa, parabéns!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2021 às 22:39)

Como disse anteriormente, ontem após ter comprado 3 dos novos sensores que a LIDL colocou à venda, da marca Auriol, fui colocá-los em alguns pontos aqui do concelho de Loures.

Os sensores foram todos colocados sensivelmente a 1,70m e completamente expostos. É importante referir que a irradiação dos materiais circundantes, sobretudo da vegetação, pode influenciar a temperatura. Para termos registos considerados 100% fiáveis seria necessário que os sensores fossem dotados de um radiation shield. Além disso, como já foi discutido nos posts anteriores, estes novos sensores que foram colocados à venda aparentam registar temperaturas mais baixas que aquelas que se verificam na realidade. Ainda assim, esta experiência serve sobretudo para comparar 3 locais diferentes e o seu potencial em situações de inversão térmica 

Apresento então os locais e as temperaturas registadas.

Ponte de Lousa
Bairro da Vitória (entrada, por baixo do viaduto da CREL)
Lezíria de Loures (junto ao Infantado)






*------------------------------------------
Localização 1:* Ponte de Lousa
*Altitude:* 98 metros
*Temperatura registada:* *-4,5ºC








































------------------------------------------
Localização 2: *Bairro da Vitória (entrada, por baixo do viaduto da CREL)
*Altitude:* 18 metros
*Temperatura registada: -4,2ºC









































------------------------------------------
Localização 3: *Lezíria de Loures (junto ao Infantado)
*Altitude:* 2 metros
*Temperatura registada: -6,5ºC*


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2021 às 23:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É importante referir que a irradiação dos materiais circundantes, sobretudo da vegetação, pode influenciar a temperatura. Para termos registos considerados 100% fiáveis seria necessário que os sensores fossem dotados de um radiation shield.



Gostava de frisar isto que o Duarte disse.
O facto do sensor não ter proteção influência a temperatura medida.

E obviamente que se a temperatura for medida junto ao solo ou perto/encostado à vegetação, também não será a temperatura do ar a 1,50m mas a temperatura do solo ou das superfícies, que nestas condições é bastante inferior.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2021 às 01:20)

Caminhada nocturna no Parque da Paz. Mal sinto as mãos.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jan 2021 às 11:24)

Tendo em conta a polémica com os novos sensores do LIDL, estou convencido que os meus registos, e alguns do pessoal, estão cerca de 1 a 1,5ºC abaixo da realidade. Isso está de acordo com o que fui registando no carro, comparando com o sensor. De qualquer das formas, não dou o meu tempo por perdido. Ficou para mim provado que os pontos mais frios do concelho serão a Lagoa Pequena e o Vale do Alambre, que podem atingir valores entre os -5ºC e os -6ºC neste tipo de dias, talvez mais em dias com ainda mais frio em altitude. Tais valores são comparáveis ao de outros "spots" reconhecidamente muito frios pelo país, tais como Aljezur ou Seiça.

Por falar nisso, a nova estação wunderground num vale encaixado muito perto de *Aljezur* registou ontem uma mínima de -5.5ºC (https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IALJEZ3), enquanto a estação do IPMA registou *-6.3ºC*. Hoje a mínima foi de -5.4ºC no WU e a horária no IPMA de -5.9ºC. Isso revela uma enorme consistência numa diferença de valores entre as duas estações de cerca 0.5/1ºC, sendo a do IPMA ligeiramente mais fria. Prova também que os pontos de convergência de vários vales e linhas de água são mais favoráveis que simples vales encaixados.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2021 às 14:32)

@Jorge_scp parabéns pela iniciativa,  não é qualquer um que se dispõe a tal e só por isso merece ser destacado. Pelo vistos fomos sem saber um pouco enganados com os novos sensores, mas não é preciso grandes dramas pois se tirarmo 1,5 graus por exemplo talvez tenhamos o valor mais real. Quando tiver mais tempo posto aqui o meu relato do dito vale.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2021 às 16:38)

Boas pessoal,

Pois é , tal como tinha dito ontem lá fui colocar dois sensores  Auriol em diferentes locais, um dos antigos e um novo, e sem dúvida que o novo deixa muito a desejar para este tipo de dinâmicas ,contudo logo vou voltar a experimentar a colocar os dois no meu jardim e verificar se existe diferenças a fazer a medição no mesmo local! 

Um dos locais que deixei , o Vale do Alambre já não é novidade para ninguém que acompanha este tópico, contudo quis deixar nos dois locais para comparar , já que são ambos fortes locais de inversão e um deles nunca lá tinha deixado , o Vale da Ribeira da Ajuda ( Muito perto do Vale da Rasca) e aqui o velhinho sensor que fui buscar à hora de almoço não falhou , forte inversão com mínima de -4.2ºc  












No Alambre , aquela base! Apesar dos -9.6ºc  registados pelo novo sensor de forma errada, não tenho dúvidas que tenha tido uma mínima a rondar o mesmo valor de dia 6 que foi de -5.8ºc 

Medição errada!




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

As fotos do costume    E de salientar a espessura do gelo das poças que deveria ter cerca de 5 miímetros 




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2021 às 13:54)

Aproximação termográfica 12-01-2021 nos arredores de Lisboa. Pontos em branco com temperaturas entre -6 e -6,7 ºC







P.S.: Pontos em branco com temperaturas entre -6,7 e -7,3 ºC:


----------



## criz0r (12 Nov 2021 às 16:37)

Boa tarde a todos,

No seguimento de algumas publicações anteriores, relativamente à famosa estação meteorológica da rede WU, na zona de Maçã, vertente Norte da Arrábida, venho divulgar um registo efectuado no passado dia 5/11 com o @Sanxito e o @Lightning junto à mesma.

Aproveitámos a descoberta desta estação (o qual desde já agradecemos ao @jonas_87) pela partilha, para iniciarmos os testes a um dispositivo inovador (MeteoTracker), criado e patenteado pela startup Italiana IoTopn Srl em Cagliari, e que consiste numa mini estação meteorológica portátil, cuja utilização se destina a todos aqueles que pretendem investigar os diversos aspectos micro climáticos da sua área de residência e não só.

O dispositivo é passível de ser utilizado no carro, colocado no tejadilho e fixo através de dois potentes imans protegidos por uma capa de silicone, de forma a não danificar a pintura, numa bicicleta com recurso a uma pequena bracelete que acompanha o aparelho, e também para todos aqueles que gostam de realizar caminhadas, colocando o sensor no exterior de uma mochila.

A fiabilidade é completamente inquestionável e não me irei alongar muito neste tópico, porque toda a informação relativamente a este assunto está disponível nos sites da própria marca, bem como da empresa que a detém, mas posso adiantar que a problemática habitual da incidência de radiação solar directa e difusa, ou a eventual reflexão de radiação em determinadas superfícies, é completamente anulada pela existência de dois sensores que corrigem automaticamente essa possibilidade, através do (_Radiation Error Correction System, RECS - ver os anexos). _

A particularidade interessante do Meteotracker, é o facto de que qualquer interessado, pode seguir atentamente o trajecto dos utilizadores, verificando em tempo real as condições presentes (Através do site ou da App), sendo que as medições podem ser efectuadas de 10 em 10m, 20 em 20m, consoante a escolha do utilizador. Das variáveis medidas pelo aparelho, incluem-se a temperatura do ar, pressão atmosférica, ponto de orvalho, humidade, humidex, gradiente a cada 100m e altitude.

Uma vez que já aqui foi explicado e muito bem pelo @jonas_87 pelo @Tiagolco e pelo @Ricardo Carvalho sobre a dinâmica extremamente complexa envolvida nos micro climas, dadas as condições que encontrámos no local, consideramos aquela estação bastante fiável, sendo que o comparativo estabelecido entre a estação e o meteotracker na altura, foi de apenas +0,1ºC (2,2ºC e 2,3ºC respectivamente). 
Não nos foi infelizmente possível chegar ao local exacto da estação, devido ao facto de a mesma estar em propriedade privada, no entanto, dada a proximidade com a mesma (à volta dos 20 a 30m), os valores aceitam-se perfeitamente. Convém também realçar, que o MeteoTracker estava instalado no tejadilho do carro a cerca de 1,70m do solo, pelo que acreditamos que a estação está também devidamente instalada, caso contrário os valores desceriam abruptamente junto ao solo.

E porque o texto já vai longo, deixarei os respectivos links para consultarem um pouco mais ao pormenor o Meteotracker, bem como algumas imagens que retirámos da App, do trajecto efectuado até ao local da estação e os valores obtidos.
Importa salientar, que o shipping é feito através do Indiegogo e passa obrigatoriamente pela Alfândega, pelo que se alguém estiver interessado poderei tentar agilizar o processo.

 https://meteotracker.com/
 https://www.kwos.it/joomla/it/articoli/154-meteotracker-the-weather-station-for-those-on-the-move
 http://iotopon.com/








​


----------



## Toby (12 Nov 2021 às 17:26)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> No seguimento de algumas publicações anteriores, relativamente à famosa estação meteorológica da rede WU, na zona de Maçã, vertente Norte da Arrábida, venho divulgar um registo efectuado no passado dia 5/11 com o @Sanxito e o @Lightning junto à mesma.
> 
> ...


Parabéns!
Para vossa informação, esta estação foi testada por Raffalleo que é uma pessoa muito competente e bem conhecida em Itália.
https://forum.meteonetwork.it/strumenti-meteo/169086-meteotracker-stazione-meteo-mobile.html


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Nov 2021 às 19:24)

criz0r disse:


> Boa tarde a todos,
> 
> No seguimento de algumas publicações anteriores, relativamente à famosa estação meteorológica da rede WU, na zona de Maçã, vertente Norte da Arrábida, venho divulgar um registo efectuado no passado dia 5/11 com o @Sanxito e o @Lightning junto à mesma.
> 
> ...



Excelente @criz0r @Sanxito !
Vocês efectivamente não andam a brincar.
Força nisso!

Abraço


----------



## Jorge_scp (15 Nov 2021 às 21:23)

Como foi um assunto discutido noutro tópico, para não se perder, ficam aqui alguns dados para perceber o potencial deste local onde está instalada esta estação no Parral (Sesimbra).

Temperaturas mínimas médias e absoluta entre os dias 5 e 15 de Novembro.

Aljezur (IPMA) - Tmin média = 0.79ºC ; Tmin mais baixa = -2ºC
Parral (WU) - Tmin média = 1.25ºC ; Tmin mais baixa = -1.9ºC
Seiça (WU) - Tmin média = 1.53ºC ; Tmin mais baixa = -0.7ºC
Alvega (IPMA) - Tmin média = 1.79ºC ; Tmin mais baixa = -1.5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Dez 2021 às 12:52)

Boas,

Sendo este o tópico correcto,aqui vai:


Alguém do fórum consegue indicar temperaturas registadas junto ao bar da serra/real fábrica do gelo na Serra de Montejunto?
Aquela cova em altitude (520 mts) deve ter um potencial tremendo em episódios de inversão térmica.
Se alguém tiver alguma informação que possa partilhar,  ficava agradecido.


Cumprimentos


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2022 às 01:19)

Desenterrando este tópico tão importante, uma pequena "caçada" que realizei hoje ao final da tarde na Arrábida, precisamente no início da ocorrência da inversão. Como sempre.. surpreendido.

@jonas_87 @Jorge_scp @Ricardo Carvalho @Sanxito @Lightning

Alambre a bater o Parral às 18h sem apelo nem agravo. Se um dia me atrever a ir pelos campos fora, teremos aqui uns valores incríveis.
A medição foi realizada com recurso ao MeteoTracker.


----------



## RP20 (20 Jan 2022 às 01:37)

criz0r disse:


> Desenterrando este tópico tão importante, uma pequena "caçada" que realizei hoje ao final da tarde na Arrábida, precisamente no início da ocorrência da inversão. Como sempre.. surpreendido.
> 
> @jonas_87 @Jorge_scp @Ricardo Carvalho @Sanxito @Lightning
> 
> ...


Oá, podes falar mais sobre o Meteotracker? Desconhecia e parece me bastante interessante.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2022 às 12:33)

criz0r disse:


> Desenterrando este tópico tão importante, uma pequena "caçada" que realizei hoje ao final da tarde na Arrábida, precisamente no início da ocorrência da inversão. Como sempre.. surpreendido.
> 
> @jonas_87 @Jorge_scp @Ricardo Carvalho @Sanxito @Lightning
> 
> ...


Excelente, é continuar o bom trabalho ! 
O "mundo" da inversão térmica é mesmo fascinante  e bem complexo.


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2022 às 12:45)

Bom dia,

Como membro da associação italiana, tenho um desconto sobre o meteotrakker. 
Partilhar um meteotrakker entre várias pessoas irá aliviar o orçamento.

METEOTRACKER-PRO *PLUS* €159.00  €129.00 (14€ envio para Portugal)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jan 2022 às 13:03)

Este é um tema que sempre me despertou bastante interesse, e recentemente tenho verificado temperaturas bastante interessantes em Lousa, concelho de Loures.

Pena que nunca mais tenham aparecido sensores de jeito a preços acessíveis. Os últimos que apareceram no LIDL, como todos nós verificámos, apresentavam valores bastante irreais.

Esse MeteoTracker é bastante interessante, mas não dá para todas as cart€iras


----------



## João Branco (27 Set 2022 às 02:04)

Estes sítios em Montesinho (nas próximidades destas coordenadas
41.931593, -6.850376):

Uma vez tentei lá ir com um carro normal e a coisa não correu bem 









Este outro sítio, também em Montezinho, mas mais no alto da serra, muito próximo da Barragem da Serra Serrada (41.965544, -6.777240):








Edit: Na Serra da Estrela: Covão d'Ametade, Covão Cimeiro, Vale da Candeeira, Vale do Conde.


----------

